# Olympus is Calling



## Zeus. (9 Oct 2016)

Hi all

Since starting this 'Journal' as a complete Newbie, I have been given the great Honour of it becoming a Featured Journal. I have/will be working on trying to get as much detail down as possible by adding historical content and getting some better Pics, without removing the historical note of the journey. Was is missing is all the help I have received help from many UKAPS members and Moderators via PMs along the way which has made this tank possible. Plus the many hours of reading post/threads 

Thanks Guys  its your friendly help and content thats made it all possible and great fun along the way 

_________________________________________________________________________________

The Journey

*Me*

The last tank I owned was over 20 years ago 500 litre. But things have moved so so I can safely say my status is novice.

Why 'Olympus is Calling' nothing to do with the design really but I would like to think I will end up with 'Natural beauty' Olympus relates to my AKA for gaming 'Zeus' and then one off my E-mails 'zeus@mountolympus.....' yep but cheesy but it was done a long time ago 

Ten weeks ago I wasn't even thing about a tank. But from the comment of the wife of a fish tank would look good in the lounge and my son getting into aquascaping. The snow ball is rolling and gather momentum. The tank is ordered and some hardware and I fell like I've jumped into the very deep end of the pool and theres a strong current and I'm not a good swimmer.

So please feel free to criticise me and I would appropriate any input or thoughts you may have. Yes in gaming terms I'm the 'Noobie'

*Budjet -* don't really have one but Dont mind paying for quality more than happy to make/mod. Hate paying over the odds for BS


*The Tank *

The tank will be used as a room divider with short side against wall - just to make it more of a challenge

Being used as room divider so will be seeing it front back and side.
Size 60" x 24" x 24" 109 UK gallons (496 Litre)
Optiwhite front back and side.
Cabinet style - Scandinavian with hood - hood can be used open hood or closed depending on lights used

*Filter *-

Fluval FX6  output 2130LPH-  With course and medium STD sponges and 800grams of Biohome Ultimate
Eheim compact 3000+ for separate loop output 3000LPH
Maxspect twin Gyre XF230 and Gyre Advanced Controller planed for upgrade in sept 2018 on release of new model -output 16,000-18,000 LPH
*Filter Output*


- Twin Spraybars with the main upper from FX6 one having 4.0mm x23 holes and 3.5mm x4holes and the opposite end low in tank to help keep a Gyre effect of turnover

*Lights* -

T5 24w four.
Four kessil A160we tuna sun with controller. plus dimming via PLC and Kessil controller, kessils 20cm above water level.
Tank has different light intensity zones
*Moonlight Passover*

*Heaters* -

Hydor ETH External Thermal Heater x2
*CO2 -*

Ultimate Complete Aquarium CO2 System for plated tank up to 500L with twin 12V DC CO2 Solenoid Valves and Precision Needle Valve
Duel CO2 injection with twin *APS EF2 CO2 reactors and Pro Flora Inline difusors*
Latest UP High Precision pH Controller for Planted Tank - With pH Electrode - Used Via PLC to get Fast 1.0+pH drop in less than 1hr with the use of twin injection.
6.5Kg CO2 cylinder Last about 30 days
*Hanna pH Probe HI-98129*

*Water *Tap

*Substrate*

ADA Aquasiol
*Fertilizer *

EI salts 100% - Use Rotala butterfly for stock solution plus epsom salts for Mg
Liquid Carbon
*Macro,Micro Liquid Carbon  PLC Auto doser*

*PLC *(Programmable Logic Controller)

Lights Auto dosing CO2 temp etc -*How to use a PLC to control your fish tank.* Cheers Ian without your help a PLC might never of happen 
*Flora*


Eleocharis acicularis 'mini' - carpet
Lilaeopsis brasiliensis 'micro swords' - carpet
Helanthium tenellum 'Brown' - carpet
Monti Carlo - Little in carpet here and there
Alternanthera reineckii 'Mini' - removed
Anubias nana
Bucephalandra 'wavy green'
Cryptocoryne parva
Cryptocoryne balanase - removed
Cryptocoryne petchi
Cryptocoryne wendti- removed but a few come though
Cyperus helferi - removed - algae magnet
Pogostemon helferi
Fissidens fontanus
Hydrocotyle tripartita
Hygrophila pinnatifida
Hygrophila “Araguaia”
Microsorum pteropus 'narrow' - removed but little still in tank
Microsorum pteropus 'Trident'
Juncus repens - removed
Hydrocotyle verticillata
Lindernia rotundifolia
Rotala H'RA
Bolbitis Heuelotii
Pearl Weed
Ceratopteris thalictroides
Ricca Moss : love and hate this stuff - looks great but spreads in carpet PITA to get out/control
Blyxa Japonica
*Clean up crew*

Amanos x60+
RCS x200+++++
Theodoxus Fluviatilis - Freshwater breeding nerite x30 - no luck
Ramshorn Snails 
Pest snails 
Ottos x5
Tiger Ottos x2
SAE x3
Zeus

(thanks to the guys at AquaScaping World Forum esp ShadowMac who have help guided me in the right direction in the very early months )

----------------------------------------------------------------
Latest Vid of Olympus



Place for Pics - overview
1/7/18





29/1/18



21/5/17


Night



Daytime

Feb 2017 Just flooded




15/12/16 DSM start




8 Dec 2016 - hardscape


----------



## Zeus. (9 Oct 2016)

Pumping update 10/2/18

_[QUOTE="ShadowMac, Via AquaScapingWorld]The purpose of flow is to diffuse the CO2 and nutrients. It is_ _also to ensure detritus does not collect, break the leaf barrier so leaves can absorb nutrients/CO2, and eliminate dead spots. You would be surprised how much flow is needed to accomplish this._

_If you run your filters in series (provided that is doable) you solve the lack of biomedia with one filter, but do not add flow to the system. The flow rates do not add up, you just get the max flow of whatever those filters are rated at, which is around 500 gph...not enough. You could run an independent loop for CO2 with a strong pump through a cerges reactor to make up for the flow and create a reliable CO2 system. I prefer reactors on an independent loop because it is then not subject to the variations in flow from canister filters over time. Running the filters separately will move double the amount of water. Putting the intake across from the outlet isn't usually done because you then eliminate good laminar flow._

_http://aquascapingpodcast.com/episode12_

_Don't underestimate the value of good flow combined with a simple in tank glass diffuser. I think people often overcompensate for a lack of flow with over doing CO2.[/QUOTE]_

:notworthy:

Well even before I read your post I understood why we need the flow 'Mass diffusivity' OFC  Had a read around at dinner time at work
it all makes sense why you quote 10x flow for aquascaping, difusion in  water is of the order 10000 slower than air ie very slow, and this will be componded by a big tank with irregular flow due to hardscaping.
So me thinks might need a powerhead or two for this tank. Handy to have one ready at filling just in case flow not enough or dead spot.
I do like to understand why something is done and the physics/chemistry/biology/maths behind it rather than doing it.


----------



## Zeus. (9 Oct 2016)

Re-guarding using the Hybrid-Energy Approach, I have been advised that the Peat will cause a drop in the pH, but seeing I have very hard water I do not think this is a big issue as long as I choose my plants carefully ( easy to medium) but would appreciate some feedback from the low-energy aficionados please 

Thinking of going for a DSM start too - seems to make a lot of sense to get plants rooted and the cycling done before adding the water

Thinking 
*Irish Moss Peat 100L by Westland*
*20L WESTLAND AQUATIC COMPOST*
Plus some grit
Plus gravel 3mm to suit scape


----------



## kadoxu (9 Oct 2016)

Zeus. said:


> *Fertilizer - *yes dependant on substrate approach


You may want to rethink this... adding CO2, 3 or 4 kessil lights and no ferts... plants will die. Aquatic plants absorb a lot of nutrients from the leaves, hence the need for water fertilizers. 
Do some research on the EI regime here on the forum. And my advice would be to go for Dry Salts.


----------



## Zeus. (10 Oct 2016)

kadoxu said:


> You may want to rethink this... adding CO2, 3 or 4 kessil lights and no ferts... plants will die. Aquatic plants absorb a lot of nutrients from the leaves, hence the need for water fertilizers.
> Do some research on the EI regime here on the forum. And my advice would be to go for Dry Salts.



Thanks for the reply kadoxu

Do plan to use ferts but to what level yet to decide which depends on which substrate I go for, using the dry salts does seem to be the cheapest way too 

Zeus


----------



## Manisha (10 Oct 2016)

Very challenging setup you have planned with both front & back being viewed.

http://www.ukaps.org/forum/threads/the-soil-substrate-or-dirted-planted-tank-a-how-to-guide.18943/ This is a helpful guide in the tutorials section on choosing a substrate.

I'm new to the hobby & run mostly low tech tanks & find you can run a successful balanced tank this way ☺

I haven't used DSM but it is very success for establishing root structures & attaching mosses to hardscape although I'm not sure if this will aid the cycling process to the extent of it being complete before flooding your tank & running your filters...


----------



## Zeus. (10 Oct 2016)

Manisha said:


> Very challenging setup you have planned with both front & back being viewed.
> 
> http://www.ukaps.org/forum/threads/the-soil-substrate-or-dirted-planted-tank-a-how-to-guide.18943/ This is a helpful guide in the tutorials section on choosing a substrate.
> 
> ...



already read the thread and pm Tim  before I started post - great thread.

Lots of choices but I like to understand why people are making the choices not just use product 'X' or do 'Y' hence I was questioning which substrate to go for and not just using ADA AS because everyone else does.

But been think about it all day and Why not just use non bio degradable Cat litter. Just had a good read around about cat litter then read *How to Mineralize Soil Substrates?* and it all makes sense why I should choose ADA AS

Shame I missed out on the 20% off for 24hrs at The Green Machine 



Manisha said:


> I haven't used DSM but it is very success for establishing root structures & attaching mosses to hardscape although I'm not sure if this will aid the cycling process to the extent of it being complete before flooding your tank & running your filters...



Read around quite a bit on DSM and even T. Barr gives it the thumbs up. The Cycling may not be complete but well on its way no mess about doing 2-3 50% water changes a week, Plus no algae blooms. leaf may have adapted to being air born but soon sort themselves out.


----------



## Manisha (11 Oct 2016)

If you do decide to go with TGM, they do have sales on from time to time ( I got my Amazonia from them with a 20% discount in March) & they'be had a few since... so you may get lucky?

That's cool, you've given yourself the best start with researching well & cetainly dry start has its advantages with reducing the risk of algae & DAILY water changes in a large tank  Though was under the impression you may still need a few big changes when you first flood as there still may be some leeching from the soil.

Looking forward to updates - sounds like an epic project


----------



## Zeus. (11 Oct 2016)

Manisha said:


> If you do decide to go with TGM, they do have sales on from time to time ( I got my Amazonia from them with a 20% discount in March) & they'be had a few since... so you may get lucky?
> 
> That's cool, you've given yourself the best start with researching well & cetainly dry start has its advantages with reducing the risk of algae & DAILY water changes in a large tank  Though was under the impression you may still need a few big changes when you first flood as there still may be some leeching from the soil.



Thanks for the TGM tip will hold off on order as will be needing quite a few bags. Reading lots and lots there is just so much to take in   The tank should be in in couple of weeks. Think my first scape will be a Xmas scene with polystyrene balls for snow and a few snowmen few rocks and wood flashing lights and devoid of water, I'm just not ready yet !



Manisha said:


> Looking forward to updates - sounds like an epic project



Thanks - hopefully not EPIC FAIL


----------



## Manisha (25 Oct 2016)

Hi Zeus, checking my emails & got a green machine notification "20% off everything"  If you are still wanting to get your ADA Amazonia? Just use voucher code *20FORME *


----------



## kadoxu (25 Oct 2016)

Manisha said:


> Hi Zeus, checking my emails & got a green machine notification "20% off everything"  If you are still wanting to get your ADA Amazonia? Just use voucher code *20FORME *


That's how I got mine... and a new aquarium... and a few more things!


----------



## Zeus. (25 Oct 2016)

Cheers m8  going down to TGM on 17 November might send email to see if I can use it on visit 

Working on 'Eco High Tank' theory ATM


----------



## kadoxu (26 Oct 2016)

This one is only available until the end of the month... bu they tend to have a 20% rather regularly, from what I've seen is the past few weeks.

I don't know if you'll be able to use it on the store... maybe you'll be lucky!


----------



## Zeus. (26 Oct 2016)

Sent email no replay yet, but need to see the rocks and wood and hand pick them so if they dont let me use the offer too bad , can always order the ADA AS over net


----------



## Manisha (27 Oct 2016)

I had a quick look (as hope to buy more san sui stone soon) & as Kadoxu said that code does seem to be only valid this month  Could you make a trip earlier? I got my scape & AS from them & as I'm in Northern Ireland couldn't pop into the shop but found phoning them the best way ordering. As you can explain your tank dimensions & what you would like? I found them really great with this aspect of setting up my tank ☺ I'd probably risk ordering everything at the 20% off price now then if any pieces are unsuitable exchange on the 17 November - Hardscape for a big tank adds up!


----------



## Zeus. (27 Oct 2016)

Manisha said:


> I'd probably risk ordering everything at the 20% off price now then if any pieces are unsuitable exchange on the 17 November - Hardscape for a big tank adds up!



Great idea "BATMAN'


----------



## Zeus. (28 Oct 2016)

Just phoned TGM and sorted VERY VERY HAPPY


----------



## Zeus. (30 Oct 2016)

re- *Controlling CO2 levels efficiency 

ordered Energenie LAN Power Management System £65 *


----------



## Zeus. (30 Oct 2016)

Cancelled order * Energenie LAN Power Management System*

read this
How to use a PLC to control your fish tank very tempting indeed  auto dosser as well , just bit of DIY


----------



## Zeus. (5 Nov 2016)

So been working with the PLC demo program– wow its F#####g Amazing, this baby will make the “Zeus Eco Magatech Climate Complete” . It’s only on the demo software ATM but working in simulation mode. With “STD mode”, “WC mode”, “Holiday mode” and my favourite “Zeus Mode” that’s “God mode”or “Crazy Dog Mode” OFC.

You can switch them over at the press of a button, and I think remotely- Very cool

So even if “Zeus mode” is a complete failure, press of one button and all changes on the fly back to STD Mode

*“STD mode”* pretty much the standard timings for lighting, CO2 control, filters pumps heaters etc

*“WC mode”* well turns everything off except the lights

*“Holiday mode”* cuts back on photoperiod, auto dosing etc

*“Zeus mode”* Filter (2000L/H) on 24/7, trickle CO2 on for photoperiod plus CO2 Booster period, Independent loop Ehiem 3000+ on whilst reaching idea CO2 levels, with CO2 booster on- then CO2 booster off, switching Ehiem 3000+ on for say 5mins every hour without CO2 booster. Skimmer/powerhead on night period only. Heaters off during CO2 booster period.


Addition features

Auto dosser OFC which reduces dose during Holiday period

“Moonlight pass over period” Yep I have four kessils can control the output levels with the PLC (many thanks the ‘ian_m’ on here – who did the program for me ) but at a hardware of cost of £100+ for the PLC extension module. But can use the PLC by itself without the PLC extension module and with the light level output being controlled by the kessil controller (I already have) then have the PLC have one light on at a time for extended viewing (say for 2hrs)- do like this idea

“Variable temp control” Completely over the top or is it! Basically read quite a few times about heaters getting stuck on. So 'if 'I go for and industrial temp sensor/monitoring via PLC (£150) the temp regulators on heaters are redundant, as the PLC will be controlling them with industrial reliability. So why not have the day temp slightly higher then night temp as well.

Thinking of getting pH probe to get the CO2 levels right, log times on PLC then when happy with settings etc Take pH probe off

Tank comes Tuesday


----------



## Zeus. (9 Oct 2016)

Hi all

Since starting this 'Journal' as a complete Newbie, I have been given the great Honour of it becoming a Featured Journal. I have/will be working on trying to get as much detail down as possible by adding historical content and getting some better Pics, without removing the historical note of the journey. Was is missing is all the help I have received help from many UKAPS members and Moderators via PMs along the way which has made this tank possible. Plus the many hours of reading post/threads 

Thanks Guys  its your friendly help and content thats made it all possible and great fun along the way 

_________________________________________________________________________________

The Journey

*Me*

The last tank I owned was over 20 years ago 500 litre. But things have moved so so I can safely say my status is novice.

Why 'Olympus is Calling' nothing to do with the design really but I would like to think I will end up with 'Natural beauty' Olympus relates to my AKA for gaming 'Zeus' and then one off my E-mails 'zeus@mountolympus.....' yep but cheesy but it was done a long time ago 

Ten weeks ago I wasn't even thing about a tank. But from the comment of the wife of a fish tank would look good in the lounge and my son getting into aquascaping. The snow ball is rolling and gather momentum. The tank is ordered and some hardware and I fell like I've jumped into the very deep end of the pool and theres a strong current and I'm not a good swimmer.

So please feel free to criticise me and I would appropriate any input or thoughts you may have. Yes in gaming terms I'm the 'Noobie'

*Budjet -* don't really have one but Dont mind paying for quality more than happy to make/mod. Hate paying over the odds for BS


*The Tank *

The tank will be used as a room divider with short side against wall - just to make it more of a challenge

Being used as room divider so will be seeing it front back and side.
Size 60" x 24" x 24" 109 UK gallons (496 Litre)
Optiwhite front back and side.
Cabinet style - Scandinavian with hood - hood can be used open hood or closed depending on lights used

*Filter *-

Fluval FX6  output 2130LPH-  With course and medium STD sponges and 800grams of Biohome Ultimate
Eheim compact 3000+ for separate loop output 3000LPH
Maxspect twin Gyre XF230 and Gyre Advanced Controller planed for upgrade in sept 2018 on release of new model -output 16,000-18,000 LPH
*Filter Output*


- Twin Spraybars with the main upper from FX6 one having 4.0mm x23 holes and 3.5mm x4holes and the opposite end low in tank to help keep a Gyre effect of turnover

*Lights* -

T5 24w four.
Four kessil A160we tuna sun with controller. plus dimming via PLC and Kessil controller, kessils 20cm above water level.
Tank has different light intensity zones
*Moonlight Passover*

*Heaters* -

Hydor ETH External Thermal Heater x2
*CO2 -*

Ultimate Complete Aquarium CO2 System for plated tank up to 500L with twin 12V DC CO2 Solenoid Valves and Precision Needle Valve
Duel CO2 injection with twin *APS EF2 CO2 reactors and Pro Flora Inline difusors*
Latest UP High Precision pH Controller for Planted Tank - With pH Electrode - Used Via PLC to get Fast 1.0+pH drop in less than 1hr with the use of twin injection.
6.5Kg CO2 cylinder Last about 30 days
*Hanna pH Probe HI-98129*

*Water *Tap

*Substrate*

ADA Aquasiol
*Fertilizer *

EI salts 100% - Use Rotala butterfly for stock solution plus epsom salts for Mg
Liquid Carbon
*Macro,Micro Liquid Carbon  PLC Auto doser*

*PLC *(Programmable Logic Controller)

Lights Auto dosing CO2 temp etc -*How to use a PLC to control your fish tank.* Cheers Ian without your help a PLC might never of happen 
*Flora*


Eleocharis acicularis 'mini' - carpet
Lilaeopsis brasiliensis 'micro swords' - carpet
Helanthium tenellum 'Brown' - carpet
Monti Carlo - Little in carpet here and there
Alternanthera reineckii 'Mini' - removed
Anubias nana
Bucephalandra 'wavy green'
Cryptocoryne parva
Cryptocoryne balanase - removed
Cryptocoryne petchi
Cryptocoryne wendti- removed but a few come though
Cyperus helferi - removed - algae magnet
Pogostemon helferi
Fissidens fontanus
Hydrocotyle tripartita
Hygrophila pinnatifida
Hygrophila “Araguaia”
Microsorum pteropus 'narrow' - removed but little still in tank
Microsorum pteropus 'Trident'
Juncus repens - removed
Hydrocotyle verticillata
Lindernia rotundifolia
Rotala H'RA
Bolbitis Heuelotii
Pearl Weed
Ceratopteris thalictroides
Ricca Moss : love and hate this stuff - looks great but spreads in carpet PITA to get out/control
Blyxa Japonica
*Clean up crew*

Amanos x60+
RCS x200+++++
Theodoxus Fluviatilis - Freshwater breeding nerite x30 - no luck
Ramshorn Snails 
Pest snails 
Ottos x5
Tiger Ottos x2
SAE x3
Zeus

(thanks to the guys at AquaScaping World Forum esp ShadowMac who have help guided me in the right direction in the very early months )

----------------------------------------------------------------
Latest Vid of Olympus



Place for Pics - overview
1/7/18





29/1/18



21/5/17


Night



Daytime

Feb 2017 Just flooded




15/12/16 DSM start




8 Dec 2016 - hardscape


----------



## Zeus. (9 Oct 2016)

Pumping update 10/2/18

_[QUOTE="ShadowMac, Via AquaScapingWorld]The purpose of flow is to diffuse the CO2 and nutrients. It is_ _also to ensure detritus does not collect, break the leaf barrier so leaves can absorb nutrients/CO2, and eliminate dead spots. You would be surprised how much flow is needed to accomplish this._

_If you run your filters in series (provided that is doable) you solve the lack of biomedia with one filter, but do not add flow to the system. The flow rates do not add up, you just get the max flow of whatever those filters are rated at, which is around 500 gph...not enough. You could run an independent loop for CO2 with a strong pump through a cerges reactor to make up for the flow and create a reliable CO2 system. I prefer reactors on an independent loop because it is then not subject to the variations in flow from canister filters over time. Running the filters separately will move double the amount of water. Putting the intake across from the outlet isn't usually done because you then eliminate good laminar flow._

_http://aquascapingpodcast.com/episode12_

_Don't underestimate the value of good flow combined with a simple in tank glass diffuser. I think people often overcompensate for a lack of flow with over doing CO2.[/QUOTE]_

:notworthy:

Well even before I read your post I understood why we need the flow 'Mass diffusivity' OFC  Had a read around at dinner time at work
it all makes sense why you quote 10x flow for aquascaping, difusion in  water is of the order 10000 slower than air ie very slow, and this will be componded by a big tank with irregular flow due to hardscaping.
So me thinks might need a powerhead or two for this tank. Handy to have one ready at filling just in case flow not enough or dead spot.
I do like to understand why something is done and the physics/chemistry/biology/maths behind it rather than doing it.


----------



## Zeus. (9 Oct 2016)

Re-guarding using the Hybrid-Energy Approach, I have been advised that the Peat will cause a drop in the pH, but seeing I have very hard water I do not think this is a big issue as long as I choose my plants carefully ( easy to medium) but would appreciate some feedback from the low-energy aficionados please 

Thinking of going for a DSM start too - seems to make a lot of sense to get plants rooted and the cycling done before adding the water

Thinking 
*Irish Moss Peat 100L by Westland*
*20L WESTLAND AQUATIC COMPOST*
Plus some grit
Plus gravel 3mm to suit scape


----------



## kadoxu (9 Oct 2016)

Zeus. said:


> *Fertilizer - *yes dependant on substrate approach


You may want to rethink this... adding CO2, 3 or 4 kessil lights and no ferts... plants will die. Aquatic plants absorb a lot of nutrients from the leaves, hence the need for water fertilizers. 
Do some research on the EI regime here on the forum. And my advice would be to go for Dry Salts.


----------



## Zeus. (10 Oct 2016)

kadoxu said:


> You may want to rethink this... adding CO2, 3 or 4 kessil lights and no ferts... plants will die. Aquatic plants absorb a lot of nutrients from the leaves, hence the need for water fertilizers.
> Do some research on the EI regime here on the forum. And my advice would be to go for Dry Salts.



Thanks for the reply kadoxu

Do plan to use ferts but to what level yet to decide which depends on which substrate I go for, using the dry salts does seem to be the cheapest way too 

Zeus


----------



## Manisha (10 Oct 2016)

Very challenging setup you have planned with both front & back being viewed.

http://www.ukaps.org/forum/threads/the-soil-substrate-or-dirted-planted-tank-a-how-to-guide.18943/ This is a helpful guide in the tutorials section on choosing a substrate.

I'm new to the hobby & run mostly low tech tanks & find you can run a successful balanced tank this way ☺

I haven't used DSM but it is very success for establishing root structures & attaching mosses to hardscape although I'm not sure if this will aid the cycling process to the extent of it being complete before flooding your tank & running your filters...


----------



## Zeus. (10 Oct 2016)

Manisha said:


> Very challenging setup you have planned with both front & back being viewed.
> 
> http://www.ukaps.org/forum/threads/the-soil-substrate-or-dirted-planted-tank-a-how-to-guide.18943/ This is a helpful guide in the tutorials section on choosing a substrate.
> 
> ...



already read the thread and pm Tim  before I started post - great thread.

Lots of choices but I like to understand why people are making the choices not just use product 'X' or do 'Y' hence I was questioning which substrate to go for and not just using ADA AS because everyone else does.

But been think about it all day and Why not just use non bio degradable Cat litter. Just had a good read around about cat litter then read *How to Mineralize Soil Substrates?* and it all makes sense why I should choose ADA AS

Shame I missed out on the 20% off for 24hrs at The Green Machine 



Manisha said:


> I haven't used DSM but it is very success for establishing root structures & attaching mosses to hardscape although I'm not sure if this will aid the cycling process to the extent of it being complete before flooding your tank & running your filters...



Read around quite a bit on DSM and even T. Barr gives it the thumbs up. The Cycling may not be complete but well on its way no mess about doing 2-3 50% water changes a week, Plus no algae blooms. leaf may have adapted to being air born but soon sort themselves out.


----------



## Manisha (11 Oct 2016)

If you do decide to go with TGM, they do have sales on from time to time ( I got my Amazonia from them with a 20% discount in March) & they'be had a few since... so you may get lucky?

That's cool, you've given yourself the best start with researching well & cetainly dry start has its advantages with reducing the risk of algae & DAILY water changes in a large tank  Though was under the impression you may still need a few big changes when you first flood as there still may be some leeching from the soil.

Looking forward to updates - sounds like an epic project


----------



## Zeus. (11 Oct 2016)

Manisha said:


> If you do decide to go with TGM, they do have sales on from time to time ( I got my Amazonia from them with a 20% discount in March) & they'be had a few since... so you may get lucky?
> 
> That's cool, you've given yourself the best start with researching well & cetainly dry start has its advantages with reducing the risk of algae & DAILY water changes in a large tank  Though was under the impression you may still need a few big changes when you first flood as there still may be some leeching from the soil.



Thanks for the TGM tip will hold off on order as will be needing quite a few bags. Reading lots and lots there is just so much to take in   The tank should be in in couple of weeks. Think my first scape will be a Xmas scene with polystyrene balls for snow and a few snowmen few rocks and wood flashing lights and devoid of water, I'm just not ready yet !



Manisha said:


> Looking forward to updates - sounds like an epic project



Thanks - hopefully not EPIC FAIL


----------



## Manisha (25 Oct 2016)

Hi Zeus, checking my emails & got a green machine notification "20% off everything"  If you are still wanting to get your ADA Amazonia? Just use voucher code *20FORME *


----------



## kadoxu (25 Oct 2016)

Manisha said:


> Hi Zeus, checking my emails & got a green machine notification "20% off everything"  If you are still wanting to get your ADA Amazonia? Just use voucher code *20FORME *


That's how I got mine... and a new aquarium... and a few more things!


----------



## Zeus. (25 Oct 2016)

Cheers m8  going down to TGM on 17 November might send email to see if I can use it on visit 

Working on 'Eco High Tank' theory ATM


----------



## kadoxu (26 Oct 2016)

This one is only available until the end of the month... bu they tend to have a 20% rather regularly, from what I've seen is the past few weeks.

I don't know if you'll be able to use it on the store... maybe you'll be lucky!


----------



## Zeus. (26 Oct 2016)

Sent email no replay yet, but need to see the rocks and wood and hand pick them so if they dont let me use the offer too bad , can always order the ADA AS over net


----------



## Manisha (27 Oct 2016)

I had a quick look (as hope to buy more san sui stone soon) & as Kadoxu said that code does seem to be only valid this month  Could you make a trip earlier? I got my scape & AS from them & as I'm in Northern Ireland couldn't pop into the shop but found phoning them the best way ordering. As you can explain your tank dimensions & what you would like? I found them really great with this aspect of setting up my tank ☺ I'd probably risk ordering everything at the 20% off price now then if any pieces are unsuitable exchange on the 17 November - Hardscape for a big tank adds up!


----------



## Zeus. (27 Oct 2016)

Manisha said:


> I'd probably risk ordering everything at the 20% off price now then if any pieces are unsuitable exchange on the 17 November - Hardscape for a big tank adds up!



Great idea "BATMAN'


----------



## Zeus. (28 Oct 2016)

Just phoned TGM and sorted VERY VERY HAPPY


----------



## Zeus. (30 Oct 2016)

re- *Controlling CO2 levels efficiency 

ordered Energenie LAN Power Management System £65 *


----------



## Zeus. (30 Oct 2016)

Cancelled order * Energenie LAN Power Management System*

read this
How to use a PLC to control your fish tank very tempting indeed  auto dosser as well , just bit of DIY


----------



## Zeus. (5 Nov 2016)

So been working with the PLC demo program– wow its F#####g Amazing, this baby will make the “Zeus Eco Magatech Climate Complete” . It’s only on the demo software ATM but working in simulation mode. With “STD mode”, “WC mode”, “Holiday mode” and my favourite “Zeus Mode” that’s “God mode”or “Crazy Dog Mode” OFC.

You can switch them over at the press of a button, and I think remotely- Very cool

So even if “Zeus mode” is a complete failure, press of one button and all changes on the fly back to STD Mode

*“STD mode”* pretty much the standard timings for lighting, CO2 control, filters pumps heaters etc

*“WC mode”* well turns everything off except the lights

*“Holiday mode”* cuts back on photoperiod, auto dosing etc

*“Zeus mode”* Filter (2000L/H) on 24/7, trickle CO2 on for photoperiod plus CO2 Booster period, Independent loop Ehiem 3000+ on whilst reaching idea CO2 levels, with CO2 booster on- then CO2 booster off, switching Ehiem 3000+ on for say 5mins every hour without CO2 booster. Skimmer/powerhead on night period only. Heaters off during CO2 booster period.


Addition features

Auto dosser OFC which reduces dose during Holiday period

“Moonlight pass over period” Yep I have four kessils can control the output levels with the PLC (many thanks the ‘ian_m’ on here – who did the program for me ) but at a hardware of cost of £100+ for the PLC extension module. But can use the PLC by itself without the PLC extension module and with the light level output being controlled by the kessil controller (I already have) then have the PLC have one light on at a time for extended viewing (say for 2hrs)- do like this idea

“Variable temp control” Completely over the top or is it! Basically read quite a few times about heaters getting stuck on. So 'if 'I go for and industrial temp sensor/monitoring via PLC (£150) the temp regulators on heaters are redundant, as the PLC will be controlling them with industrial reliability. So why not have the day temp slightly higher then night temp as well.

Thinking of getting pH probe to get the CO2 levels right, log times on PLC then when happy with settings etc Take pH probe off

Tank comes Tuesday


----------



## Zeus. (9 Oct 2016)

Hi all

Since starting this 'Journal' as a complete Newbie, I have been given the great Honour of it becoming a Featured Journal. I have/will be working on trying to get as much detail down as possible by adding historical content and getting some better Pics, without removing the historical note of the journey. Was is missing is all the help I have received help from many UKAPS members and Moderators via PMs along the way which has made this tank possible. Plus the many hours of reading post/threads 

Thanks Guys  its your friendly help and content thats made it all possible and great fun along the way 

_________________________________________________________________________________

The Journey

*Me*

The last tank I owned was over 20 years ago 500 litre. But things have moved so so I can safely say my status is novice.

Why 'Olympus is Calling' nothing to do with the design really but I would like to think I will end up with 'Natural beauty' Olympus relates to my AKA for gaming 'Zeus' and then one off my E-mails 'zeus@mountolympus.....' yep but cheesy but it was done a long time ago 

Ten weeks ago I wasn't even thing about a tank. But from the comment of the wife of a fish tank would look good in the lounge and my son getting into aquascaping. The snow ball is rolling and gather momentum. The tank is ordered and some hardware and I fell like I've jumped into the very deep end of the pool and theres a strong current and I'm not a good swimmer.

So please feel free to criticise me and I would appropriate any input or thoughts you may have. Yes in gaming terms I'm the 'Noobie'

*Budjet -* don't really have one but Dont mind paying for quality more than happy to make/mod. Hate paying over the odds for BS


*The Tank *

The tank will be used as a room divider with short side against wall - just to make it more of a challenge

Being used as room divider so will be seeing it front back and side.
Size 60" x 24" x 24" 109 UK gallons (496 Litre)
Optiwhite front back and side.
Cabinet style - Scandinavian with hood - hood can be used open hood or closed depending on lights used

*Filter *-

Fluval FX6  output 2130LPH-  With course and medium STD sponges and 800grams of Biohome Ultimate
Eheim compact 3000+ for separate loop output 3000LPH
Maxspect twin Gyre XF230 and Gyre Advanced Controller planed for upgrade in sept 2018 on release of new model -output 16,000-18,000 LPH
*Filter Output*


- Twin Spraybars with the main upper from FX6 one having 4.0mm x23 holes and 3.5mm x4holes and the opposite end low in tank to help keep a Gyre effect of turnover

*Lights* -

T5 24w four.
Four kessil A160we tuna sun with controller. plus dimming via PLC and Kessil controller, kessils 20cm above water level.
Tank has different light intensity zones
*Moonlight Passover*

*Heaters* -

Hydor ETH External Thermal Heater x2
*CO2 -*

Ultimate Complete Aquarium CO2 System for plated tank up to 500L with twin 12V DC CO2 Solenoid Valves and Precision Needle Valve
Duel CO2 injection with twin *APS EF2 CO2 reactors and Pro Flora Inline difusors*
Latest UP High Precision pH Controller for Planted Tank - With pH Electrode - Used Via PLC to get Fast 1.0+pH drop in less than 1hr with the use of twin injection.
6.5Kg CO2 cylinder Last about 30 days
*Hanna pH Probe HI-98129*

*Water *Tap

*Substrate*

ADA Aquasiol
*Fertilizer *

EI salts 100% - Use Rotala butterfly for stock solution plus epsom salts for Mg
Liquid Carbon
*Macro,Micro Liquid Carbon  PLC Auto doser*

*PLC *(Programmable Logic Controller)

Lights Auto dosing CO2 temp etc -*How to use a PLC to control your fish tank.* Cheers Ian without your help a PLC might never of happen 
*Flora*


Eleocharis acicularis 'mini' - carpet
Lilaeopsis brasiliensis 'micro swords' - carpet
Helanthium tenellum 'Brown' - carpet
Monti Carlo - Little in carpet here and there
Alternanthera reineckii 'Mini' - removed
Anubias nana
Bucephalandra 'wavy green'
Cryptocoryne parva
Cryptocoryne balanase - removed
Cryptocoryne petchi
Cryptocoryne wendti- removed but a few come though
Cyperus helferi - removed - algae magnet
Pogostemon helferi
Fissidens fontanus
Hydrocotyle tripartita
Hygrophila pinnatifida
Hygrophila “Araguaia”
Microsorum pteropus 'narrow' - removed but little still in tank
Microsorum pteropus 'Trident'
Juncus repens - removed
Hydrocotyle verticillata
Lindernia rotundifolia
Rotala H'RA
Bolbitis Heuelotii
Pearl Weed
Ceratopteris thalictroides
Ricca Moss : love and hate this stuff - looks great but spreads in carpet PITA to get out/control
Blyxa Japonica
*Clean up crew*

Amanos x60+
RCS x200+++++
Theodoxus Fluviatilis - Freshwater breeding nerite x30 - no luck
Ramshorn Snails 
Pest snails 
Ottos x5
Tiger Ottos x2
SAE x3
Zeus

(thanks to the guys at AquaScaping World Forum esp ShadowMac who have help guided me in the right direction in the very early months )

----------------------------------------------------------------
Latest Vid of Olympus



Place for Pics - overview
1/7/18





29/1/18



21/5/17


Night



Daytime

Feb 2017 Just flooded




15/12/16 DSM start




8 Dec 2016 - hardscape


----------



## Zeus. (9 Oct 2016)

Pumping update 10/2/18

_[QUOTE="ShadowMac, Via AquaScapingWorld]The purpose of flow is to diffuse the CO2 and nutrients. It is_ _also to ensure detritus does not collect, break the leaf barrier so leaves can absorb nutrients/CO2, and eliminate dead spots. You would be surprised how much flow is needed to accomplish this._

_If you run your filters in series (provided that is doable) you solve the lack of biomedia with one filter, but do not add flow to the system. The flow rates do not add up, you just get the max flow of whatever those filters are rated at, which is around 500 gph...not enough. You could run an independent loop for CO2 with a strong pump through a cerges reactor to make up for the flow and create a reliable CO2 system. I prefer reactors on an independent loop because it is then not subject to the variations in flow from canister filters over time. Running the filters separately will move double the amount of water. Putting the intake across from the outlet isn't usually done because you then eliminate good laminar flow._

_http://aquascapingpodcast.com/episode12_

_Don't underestimate the value of good flow combined with a simple in tank glass diffuser. I think people often overcompensate for a lack of flow with over doing CO2.[/QUOTE]_

:notworthy:

Well even before I read your post I understood why we need the flow 'Mass diffusivity' OFC  Had a read around at dinner time at work
it all makes sense why you quote 10x flow for aquascaping, difusion in  water is of the order 10000 slower than air ie very slow, and this will be componded by a big tank with irregular flow due to hardscaping.
So me thinks might need a powerhead or two for this tank. Handy to have one ready at filling just in case flow not enough or dead spot.
I do like to understand why something is done and the physics/chemistry/biology/maths behind it rather than doing it.


----------



## Zeus. (9 Oct 2016)

Re-guarding using the Hybrid-Energy Approach, I have been advised that the Peat will cause a drop in the pH, but seeing I have very hard water I do not think this is a big issue as long as I choose my plants carefully ( easy to medium) but would appreciate some feedback from the low-energy aficionados please 

Thinking of going for a DSM start too - seems to make a lot of sense to get plants rooted and the cycling done before adding the water

Thinking 
*Irish Moss Peat 100L by Westland*
*20L WESTLAND AQUATIC COMPOST*
Plus some grit
Plus gravel 3mm to suit scape


----------



## kadoxu (9 Oct 2016)

Zeus. said:


> *Fertilizer - *yes dependant on substrate approach


You may want to rethink this... adding CO2, 3 or 4 kessil lights and no ferts... plants will die. Aquatic plants absorb a lot of nutrients from the leaves, hence the need for water fertilizers. 
Do some research on the EI regime here on the forum. And my advice would be to go for Dry Salts.


----------



## Zeus. (10 Oct 2016)

kadoxu said:


> You may want to rethink this... adding CO2, 3 or 4 kessil lights and no ferts... plants will die. Aquatic plants absorb a lot of nutrients from the leaves, hence the need for water fertilizers.
> Do some research on the EI regime here on the forum. And my advice would be to go for Dry Salts.



Thanks for the reply kadoxu

Do plan to use ferts but to what level yet to decide which depends on which substrate I go for, using the dry salts does seem to be the cheapest way too 

Zeus


----------



## Manisha (10 Oct 2016)

Very challenging setup you have planned with both front & back being viewed.

http://www.ukaps.org/forum/threads/the-soil-substrate-or-dirted-planted-tank-a-how-to-guide.18943/ This is a helpful guide in the tutorials section on choosing a substrate.

I'm new to the hobby & run mostly low tech tanks & find you can run a successful balanced tank this way ☺

I haven't used DSM but it is very success for establishing root structures & attaching mosses to hardscape although I'm not sure if this will aid the cycling process to the extent of it being complete before flooding your tank & running your filters...


----------



## Zeus. (10 Oct 2016)

Manisha said:


> Very challenging setup you have planned with both front & back being viewed.
> 
> http://www.ukaps.org/forum/threads/the-soil-substrate-or-dirted-planted-tank-a-how-to-guide.18943/ This is a helpful guide in the tutorials section on choosing a substrate.
> 
> ...



already read the thread and pm Tim  before I started post - great thread.

Lots of choices but I like to understand why people are making the choices not just use product 'X' or do 'Y' hence I was questioning which substrate to go for and not just using ADA AS because everyone else does.

But been think about it all day and Why not just use non bio degradable Cat litter. Just had a good read around about cat litter then read *How to Mineralize Soil Substrates?* and it all makes sense why I should choose ADA AS

Shame I missed out on the 20% off for 24hrs at The Green Machine 



Manisha said:


> I haven't used DSM but it is very success for establishing root structures & attaching mosses to hardscape although I'm not sure if this will aid the cycling process to the extent of it being complete before flooding your tank & running your filters...



Read around quite a bit on DSM and even T. Barr gives it the thumbs up. The Cycling may not be complete but well on its way no mess about doing 2-3 50% water changes a week, Plus no algae blooms. leaf may have adapted to being air born but soon sort themselves out.


----------



## Manisha (11 Oct 2016)

If you do decide to go with TGM, they do have sales on from time to time ( I got my Amazonia from them with a 20% discount in March) & they'be had a few since... so you may get lucky?

That's cool, you've given yourself the best start with researching well & cetainly dry start has its advantages with reducing the risk of algae & DAILY water changes in a large tank  Though was under the impression you may still need a few big changes when you first flood as there still may be some leeching from the soil.

Looking forward to updates - sounds like an epic project


----------



## Zeus. (11 Oct 2016)

Manisha said:


> If you do decide to go with TGM, they do have sales on from time to time ( I got my Amazonia from them with a 20% discount in March) & they'be had a few since... so you may get lucky?
> 
> That's cool, you've given yourself the best start with researching well & cetainly dry start has its advantages with reducing the risk of algae & DAILY water changes in a large tank  Though was under the impression you may still need a few big changes when you first flood as there still may be some leeching from the soil.



Thanks for the TGM tip will hold off on order as will be needing quite a few bags. Reading lots and lots there is just so much to take in   The tank should be in in couple of weeks. Think my first scape will be a Xmas scene with polystyrene balls for snow and a few snowmen few rocks and wood flashing lights and devoid of water, I'm just not ready yet !



Manisha said:


> Looking forward to updates - sounds like an epic project



Thanks - hopefully not EPIC FAIL


----------



## Manisha (25 Oct 2016)

Hi Zeus, checking my emails & got a green machine notification "20% off everything"  If you are still wanting to get your ADA Amazonia? Just use voucher code *20FORME *


----------



## kadoxu (25 Oct 2016)

Manisha said:


> Hi Zeus, checking my emails & got a green machine notification "20% off everything"  If you are still wanting to get your ADA Amazonia? Just use voucher code *20FORME *


That's how I got mine... and a new aquarium... and a few more things!


----------



## Zeus. (25 Oct 2016)

Cheers m8  going down to TGM on 17 November might send email to see if I can use it on visit 

Working on 'Eco High Tank' theory ATM


----------



## kadoxu (26 Oct 2016)

This one is only available until the end of the month... bu they tend to have a 20% rather regularly, from what I've seen is the past few weeks.

I don't know if you'll be able to use it on the store... maybe you'll be lucky!


----------



## Zeus. (26 Oct 2016)

Sent email no replay yet, but need to see the rocks and wood and hand pick them so if they dont let me use the offer too bad , can always order the ADA AS over net


----------



## Manisha (27 Oct 2016)

I had a quick look (as hope to buy more san sui stone soon) & as Kadoxu said that code does seem to be only valid this month  Could you make a trip earlier? I got my scape & AS from them & as I'm in Northern Ireland couldn't pop into the shop but found phoning them the best way ordering. As you can explain your tank dimensions & what you would like? I found them really great with this aspect of setting up my tank ☺ I'd probably risk ordering everything at the 20% off price now then if any pieces are unsuitable exchange on the 17 November - Hardscape for a big tank adds up!


----------



## Zeus. (27 Oct 2016)

Manisha said:


> I'd probably risk ordering everything at the 20% off price now then if any pieces are unsuitable exchange on the 17 November - Hardscape for a big tank adds up!



Great idea "BATMAN'


----------



## Zeus. (28 Oct 2016)

Just phoned TGM and sorted VERY VERY HAPPY


----------



## Zeus. (30 Oct 2016)

re- *Controlling CO2 levels efficiency 

ordered Energenie LAN Power Management System £65 *


----------



## Zeus. (30 Oct 2016)

Cancelled order * Energenie LAN Power Management System*

read this
How to use a PLC to control your fish tank very tempting indeed  auto dosser as well , just bit of DIY


----------



## Zeus. (5 Nov 2016)

So been working with the PLC demo program– wow its F#####g Amazing, this baby will make the “Zeus Eco Magatech Climate Complete” . It’s only on the demo software ATM but working in simulation mode. With “STD mode”, “WC mode”, “Holiday mode” and my favourite “Zeus Mode” that’s “God mode”or “Crazy Dog Mode” OFC.

You can switch them over at the press of a button, and I think remotely- Very cool

So even if “Zeus mode” is a complete failure, press of one button and all changes on the fly back to STD Mode

*“STD mode”* pretty much the standard timings for lighting, CO2 control, filters pumps heaters etc

*“WC mode”* well turns everything off except the lights

*“Holiday mode”* cuts back on photoperiod, auto dosing etc

*“Zeus mode”* Filter (2000L/H) on 24/7, trickle CO2 on for photoperiod plus CO2 Booster period, Independent loop Ehiem 3000+ on whilst reaching idea CO2 levels, with CO2 booster on- then CO2 booster off, switching Ehiem 3000+ on for say 5mins every hour without CO2 booster. Skimmer/powerhead on night period only. Heaters off during CO2 booster period.


Addition features

Auto dosser OFC which reduces dose during Holiday period

“Moonlight pass over period” Yep I have four kessils can control the output levels with the PLC (many thanks the ‘ian_m’ on here – who did the program for me ) but at a hardware of cost of £100+ for the PLC extension module. But can use the PLC by itself without the PLC extension module and with the light level output being controlled by the kessil controller (I already have) then have the PLC have one light on at a time for extended viewing (say for 2hrs)- do like this idea

“Variable temp control” Completely over the top or is it! Basically read quite a few times about heaters getting stuck on. So 'if 'I go for and industrial temp sensor/monitoring via PLC (£150) the temp regulators on heaters are redundant, as the PLC will be controlling them with industrial reliability. So why not have the day temp slightly higher then night temp as well.

Thinking of getting pH probe to get the CO2 levels right, log times on PLC then when happy with settings etc Take pH probe off

Tank comes Tuesday


----------



## Zeus. (9 Oct 2016)

Hi all

Since starting this 'Journal' as a complete Newbie, I have been given the great Honour of it becoming a Featured Journal. I have/will be working on trying to get as much detail down as possible by adding historical content and getting some better Pics, without removing the historical note of the journey. Was is missing is all the help I have received help from many UKAPS members and Moderators via PMs along the way which has made this tank possible. Plus the many hours of reading post/threads 

Thanks Guys  its your friendly help and content thats made it all possible and great fun along the way 

_________________________________________________________________________________

The Journey

*Me*

The last tank I owned was over 20 years ago 500 litre. But things have moved so so I can safely say my status is novice.

Why 'Olympus is Calling' nothing to do with the design really but I would like to think I will end up with 'Natural beauty' Olympus relates to my AKA for gaming 'Zeus' and then one off my E-mails 'zeus@mountolympus.....' yep but cheesy but it was done a long time ago 

Ten weeks ago I wasn't even thing about a tank. But from the comment of the wife of a fish tank would look good in the lounge and my son getting into aquascaping. The snow ball is rolling and gather momentum. The tank is ordered and some hardware and I fell like I've jumped into the very deep end of the pool and theres a strong current and I'm not a good swimmer.

So please feel free to criticise me and I would appropriate any input or thoughts you may have. Yes in gaming terms I'm the 'Noobie'

*Budjet -* don't really have one but Dont mind paying for quality more than happy to make/mod. Hate paying over the odds for BS


*The Tank *

The tank will be used as a room divider with short side against wall - just to make it more of a challenge

Being used as room divider so will be seeing it front back and side.
Size 60" x 24" x 24" 109 UK gallons (496 Litre)
Optiwhite front back and side.
Cabinet style - Scandinavian with hood - hood can be used open hood or closed depending on lights used

*Filter *-

Fluval FX6  output 2130LPH-  With course and medium STD sponges and 800grams of Biohome Ultimate
Eheim compact 3000+ for separate loop output 3000LPH
Maxspect twin Gyre XF230 and Gyre Advanced Controller planed for upgrade in sept 2018 on release of new model -output 16,000-18,000 LPH
*Filter Output*


- Twin Spraybars with the main upper from FX6 one having 4.0mm x23 holes and 3.5mm x4holes and the opposite end low in tank to help keep a Gyre effect of turnover

*Lights* -

T5 24w four.
Four kessil A160we tuna sun with controller. plus dimming via PLC and Kessil controller, kessils 20cm above water level.
Tank has different light intensity zones
*Moonlight Passover*

*Heaters* -

Hydor ETH External Thermal Heater x2
*CO2 -*

Ultimate Complete Aquarium CO2 System for plated tank up to 500L with twin 12V DC CO2 Solenoid Valves and Precision Needle Valve
Duel CO2 injection with twin *APS EF2 CO2 reactors and Pro Flora Inline difusors*
Latest UP High Precision pH Controller for Planted Tank - With pH Electrode - Used Via PLC to get Fast 1.0+pH drop in less than 1hr with the use of twin injection.
6.5Kg CO2 cylinder Last about 30 days
*Hanna pH Probe HI-98129*

*Water *Tap

*Substrate*

ADA Aquasiol
*Fertilizer *

EI salts 100% - Use Rotala butterfly for stock solution plus epsom salts for Mg
Liquid Carbon
*Macro,Micro Liquid Carbon  PLC Auto doser*

*PLC *(Programmable Logic Controller)

Lights Auto dosing CO2 temp etc -*How to use a PLC to control your fish tank.* Cheers Ian without your help a PLC might never of happen 
*Flora*


Eleocharis acicularis 'mini' - carpet
Lilaeopsis brasiliensis 'micro swords' - carpet
Helanthium tenellum 'Brown' - carpet
Monti Carlo - Little in carpet here and there
Alternanthera reineckii 'Mini' - removed
Anubias nana
Bucephalandra 'wavy green'
Cryptocoryne parva
Cryptocoryne balanase - removed
Cryptocoryne petchi
Cryptocoryne wendti- removed but a few come though
Cyperus helferi - removed - algae magnet
Pogostemon helferi
Fissidens fontanus
Hydrocotyle tripartita
Hygrophila pinnatifida
Hygrophila “Araguaia”
Microsorum pteropus 'narrow' - removed but little still in tank
Microsorum pteropus 'Trident'
Juncus repens - removed
Hydrocotyle verticillata
Lindernia rotundifolia
Rotala H'RA
Bolbitis Heuelotii
Pearl Weed
Ceratopteris thalictroides
Ricca Moss : love and hate this stuff - looks great but spreads in carpet PITA to get out/control
Blyxa Japonica
*Clean up crew*

Amanos x60+
RCS x200+++++
Theodoxus Fluviatilis - Freshwater breeding nerite x30 - no luck
Ramshorn Snails 
Pest snails 
Ottos x5
Tiger Ottos x2
SAE x3
Zeus

(thanks to the guys at AquaScaping World Forum esp ShadowMac who have help guided me in the right direction in the very early months )

----------------------------------------------------------------
Latest Vid of Olympus



Place for Pics - overview
1/7/18





29/1/18



21/5/17


Night



Daytime

Feb 2017 Just flooded




15/12/16 DSM start




8 Dec 2016 - hardscape


----------



## Zeus. (9 Oct 2016)

Pumping update 10/2/18

_[QUOTE="ShadowMac, Via AquaScapingWorld]The purpose of flow is to diffuse the CO2 and nutrients. It is_ _also to ensure detritus does not collect, break the leaf barrier so leaves can absorb nutrients/CO2, and eliminate dead spots. You would be surprised how much flow is needed to accomplish this._

_If you run your filters in series (provided that is doable) you solve the lack of biomedia with one filter, but do not add flow to the system. The flow rates do not add up, you just get the max flow of whatever those filters are rated at, which is around 500 gph...not enough. You could run an independent loop for CO2 with a strong pump through a cerges reactor to make up for the flow and create a reliable CO2 system. I prefer reactors on an independent loop because it is then not subject to the variations in flow from canister filters over time. Running the filters separately will move double the amount of water. Putting the intake across from the outlet isn't usually done because you then eliminate good laminar flow._

_http://aquascapingpodcast.com/episode12_

_Don't underestimate the value of good flow combined with a simple in tank glass diffuser. I think people often overcompensate for a lack of flow with over doing CO2.[/QUOTE]_

:notworthy:

Well even before I read your post I understood why we need the flow 'Mass diffusivity' OFC  Had a read around at dinner time at work
it all makes sense why you quote 10x flow for aquascaping, difusion in  water is of the order 10000 slower than air ie very slow, and this will be componded by a big tank with irregular flow due to hardscaping.
So me thinks might need a powerhead or two for this tank. Handy to have one ready at filling just in case flow not enough or dead spot.
I do like to understand why something is done and the physics/chemistry/biology/maths behind it rather than doing it.


----------



## Zeus. (9 Oct 2016)

Re-guarding using the Hybrid-Energy Approach, I have been advised that the Peat will cause a drop in the pH, but seeing I have very hard water I do not think this is a big issue as long as I choose my plants carefully ( easy to medium) but would appreciate some feedback from the low-energy aficionados please 

Thinking of going for a DSM start too - seems to make a lot of sense to get plants rooted and the cycling done before adding the water

Thinking 
*Irish Moss Peat 100L by Westland*
*20L WESTLAND AQUATIC COMPOST*
Plus some grit
Plus gravel 3mm to suit scape


----------



## kadoxu (9 Oct 2016)

Zeus. said:


> *Fertilizer - *yes dependant on substrate approach


You may want to rethink this... adding CO2, 3 or 4 kessil lights and no ferts... plants will die. Aquatic plants absorb a lot of nutrients from the leaves, hence the need for water fertilizers. 
Do some research on the EI regime here on the forum. And my advice would be to go for Dry Salts.


----------



## Zeus. (10 Oct 2016)

kadoxu said:


> You may want to rethink this... adding CO2, 3 or 4 kessil lights and no ferts... plants will die. Aquatic plants absorb a lot of nutrients from the leaves, hence the need for water fertilizers.
> Do some research on the EI regime here on the forum. And my advice would be to go for Dry Salts.



Thanks for the reply kadoxu

Do plan to use ferts but to what level yet to decide which depends on which substrate I go for, using the dry salts does seem to be the cheapest way too 

Zeus


----------



## Manisha (10 Oct 2016)

Very challenging setup you have planned with both front & back being viewed.

http://www.ukaps.org/forum/threads/the-soil-substrate-or-dirted-planted-tank-a-how-to-guide.18943/ This is a helpful guide in the tutorials section on choosing a substrate.

I'm new to the hobby & run mostly low tech tanks & find you can run a successful balanced tank this way ☺

I haven't used DSM but it is very success for establishing root structures & attaching mosses to hardscape although I'm not sure if this will aid the cycling process to the extent of it being complete before flooding your tank & running your filters...


----------



## Zeus. (10 Oct 2016)

Manisha said:


> Very challenging setup you have planned with both front & back being viewed.
> 
> http://www.ukaps.org/forum/threads/the-soil-substrate-or-dirted-planted-tank-a-how-to-guide.18943/ This is a helpful guide in the tutorials section on choosing a substrate.
> 
> ...



already read the thread and pm Tim  before I started post - great thread.

Lots of choices but I like to understand why people are making the choices not just use product 'X' or do 'Y' hence I was questioning which substrate to go for and not just using ADA AS because everyone else does.

But been think about it all day and Why not just use non bio degradable Cat litter. Just had a good read around about cat litter then read *How to Mineralize Soil Substrates?* and it all makes sense why I should choose ADA AS

Shame I missed out on the 20% off for 24hrs at The Green Machine 



Manisha said:


> I haven't used DSM but it is very success for establishing root structures & attaching mosses to hardscape although I'm not sure if this will aid the cycling process to the extent of it being complete before flooding your tank & running your filters...



Read around quite a bit on DSM and even T. Barr gives it the thumbs up. The Cycling may not be complete but well on its way no mess about doing 2-3 50% water changes a week, Plus no algae blooms. leaf may have adapted to being air born but soon sort themselves out.


----------



## Manisha (11 Oct 2016)

If you do decide to go with TGM, they do have sales on from time to time ( I got my Amazonia from them with a 20% discount in March) & they'be had a few since... so you may get lucky?

That's cool, you've given yourself the best start with researching well & cetainly dry start has its advantages with reducing the risk of algae & DAILY water changes in a large tank  Though was under the impression you may still need a few big changes when you first flood as there still may be some leeching from the soil.

Looking forward to updates - sounds like an epic project


----------



## Zeus. (11 Oct 2016)

Manisha said:


> If you do decide to go with TGM, they do have sales on from time to time ( I got my Amazonia from them with a 20% discount in March) & they'be had a few since... so you may get lucky?
> 
> That's cool, you've given yourself the best start with researching well & cetainly dry start has its advantages with reducing the risk of algae & DAILY water changes in a large tank  Though was under the impression you may still need a few big changes when you first flood as there still may be some leeching from the soil.



Thanks for the TGM tip will hold off on order as will be needing quite a few bags. Reading lots and lots there is just so much to take in   The tank should be in in couple of weeks. Think my first scape will be a Xmas scene with polystyrene balls for snow and a few snowmen few rocks and wood flashing lights and devoid of water, I'm just not ready yet !



Manisha said:


> Looking forward to updates - sounds like an epic project



Thanks - hopefully not EPIC FAIL


----------



## Manisha (25 Oct 2016)

Hi Zeus, checking my emails & got a green machine notification "20% off everything"  If you are still wanting to get your ADA Amazonia? Just use voucher code *20FORME *


----------



## kadoxu (25 Oct 2016)

Manisha said:


> Hi Zeus, checking my emails & got a green machine notification "20% off everything"  If you are still wanting to get your ADA Amazonia? Just use voucher code *20FORME *


That's how I got mine... and a new aquarium... and a few more things!


----------



## Zeus. (25 Oct 2016)

Cheers m8  going down to TGM on 17 November might send email to see if I can use it on visit 

Working on 'Eco High Tank' theory ATM


----------



## kadoxu (26 Oct 2016)

This one is only available until the end of the month... bu they tend to have a 20% rather regularly, from what I've seen is the past few weeks.

I don't know if you'll be able to use it on the store... maybe you'll be lucky!


----------



## Zeus. (26 Oct 2016)

Sent email no replay yet, but need to see the rocks and wood and hand pick them so if they dont let me use the offer too bad , can always order the ADA AS over net


----------



## Manisha (27 Oct 2016)

I had a quick look (as hope to buy more san sui stone soon) & as Kadoxu said that code does seem to be only valid this month  Could you make a trip earlier? I got my scape & AS from them & as I'm in Northern Ireland couldn't pop into the shop but found phoning them the best way ordering. As you can explain your tank dimensions & what you would like? I found them really great with this aspect of setting up my tank ☺ I'd probably risk ordering everything at the 20% off price now then if any pieces are unsuitable exchange on the 17 November - Hardscape for a big tank adds up!


----------



## Zeus. (27 Oct 2016)

Manisha said:


> I'd probably risk ordering everything at the 20% off price now then if any pieces are unsuitable exchange on the 17 November - Hardscape for a big tank adds up!



Great idea "BATMAN'


----------



## Zeus. (28 Oct 2016)

Just phoned TGM and sorted VERY VERY HAPPY


----------



## Zeus. (30 Oct 2016)

re- *Controlling CO2 levels efficiency 

ordered Energenie LAN Power Management System £65 *


----------



## Zeus. (30 Oct 2016)

Cancelled order * Energenie LAN Power Management System*

read this
How to use a PLC to control your fish tank very tempting indeed  auto dosser as well , just bit of DIY


----------



## Zeus. (5 Nov 2016)

So been working with the PLC demo program– wow its F#####g Amazing, this baby will make the “Zeus Eco Magatech Climate Complete” . It’s only on the demo software ATM but working in simulation mode. With “STD mode”, “WC mode”, “Holiday mode” and my favourite “Zeus Mode” that’s “God mode”or “Crazy Dog Mode” OFC.

You can switch them over at the press of a button, and I think remotely- Very cool

So even if “Zeus mode” is a complete failure, press of one button and all changes on the fly back to STD Mode

*“STD mode”* pretty much the standard timings for lighting, CO2 control, filters pumps heaters etc

*“WC mode”* well turns everything off except the lights

*“Holiday mode”* cuts back on photoperiod, auto dosing etc

*“Zeus mode”* Filter (2000L/H) on 24/7, trickle CO2 on for photoperiod plus CO2 Booster period, Independent loop Ehiem 3000+ on whilst reaching idea CO2 levels, with CO2 booster on- then CO2 booster off, switching Ehiem 3000+ on for say 5mins every hour without CO2 booster. Skimmer/powerhead on night period only. Heaters off during CO2 booster period.


Addition features

Auto dosser OFC which reduces dose during Holiday period

“Moonlight pass over period” Yep I have four kessils can control the output levels with the PLC (many thanks the ‘ian_m’ on here – who did the program for me ) but at a hardware of cost of £100+ for the PLC extension module. But can use the PLC by itself without the PLC extension module and with the light level output being controlled by the kessil controller (I already have) then have the PLC have one light on at a time for extended viewing (say for 2hrs)- do like this idea

“Variable temp control” Completely over the top or is it! Basically read quite a few times about heaters getting stuck on. So 'if 'I go for and industrial temp sensor/monitoring via PLC (£150) the temp regulators on heaters are redundant, as the PLC will be controlling them with industrial reliability. So why not have the day temp slightly higher then night temp as well.

Thinking of getting pH probe to get the CO2 levels right, log times on PLC then when happy with settings etc Take pH probe off

Tank comes Tuesday


----------



## Zeus. (9 Oct 2016)

Hi all

Since starting this 'Journal' as a complete Newbie, I have been given the great Honour of it becoming a Featured Journal. I have/will be working on trying to get as much detail down as possible by adding historical content and getting some better Pics, without removing the historical note of the journey. Was is missing is all the help I have received help from many UKAPS members and Moderators via PMs along the way which has made this tank possible. Plus the many hours of reading post/threads 

Thanks Guys  its your friendly help and content thats made it all possible and great fun along the way 

_________________________________________________________________________________

The Journey

*Me*

The last tank I owned was over 20 years ago 500 litre. But things have moved so so I can safely say my status is novice.

Why 'Olympus is Calling' nothing to do with the design really but I would like to think I will end up with 'Natural beauty' Olympus relates to my AKA for gaming 'Zeus' and then one off my E-mails 'zeus@mountolympus.....' yep but cheesy but it was done a long time ago 

Ten weeks ago I wasn't even thing about a tank. But from the comment of the wife of a fish tank would look good in the lounge and my son getting into aquascaping. The snow ball is rolling and gather momentum. The tank is ordered and some hardware and I fell like I've jumped into the very deep end of the pool and theres a strong current and I'm not a good swimmer.

So please feel free to criticise me and I would appropriate any input or thoughts you may have. Yes in gaming terms I'm the 'Noobie'

*Budjet -* don't really have one but Dont mind paying for quality more than happy to make/mod. Hate paying over the odds for BS


*The Tank *

The tank will be used as a room divider with short side against wall - just to make it more of a challenge

Being used as room divider so will be seeing it front back and side.
Size 60" x 24" x 24" 109 UK gallons (496 Litre)
Optiwhite front back and side.
Cabinet style - Scandinavian with hood - hood can be used open hood or closed depending on lights used

*Filter *-

Fluval FX6  output 2130LPH-  With course and medium STD sponges and 800grams of Biohome Ultimate
Eheim compact 3000+ for separate loop output 3000LPH
Maxspect twin Gyre XF230 and Gyre Advanced Controller planed for upgrade in sept 2018 on release of new model -output 16,000-18,000 LPH
*Filter Output*


- Twin Spraybars with the main upper from FX6 one having 4.0mm x23 holes and 3.5mm x4holes and the opposite end low in tank to help keep a Gyre effect of turnover

*Lights* -

T5 24w four.
Four kessil A160we tuna sun with controller. plus dimming via PLC and Kessil controller, kessils 20cm above water level.
Tank has different light intensity zones
*Moonlight Passover*

*Heaters* -

Hydor ETH External Thermal Heater x2
*CO2 -*

Ultimate Complete Aquarium CO2 System for plated tank up to 500L with twin 12V DC CO2 Solenoid Valves and Precision Needle Valve
Duel CO2 injection with twin *APS EF2 CO2 reactors and Pro Flora Inline difusors*
Latest UP High Precision pH Controller for Planted Tank - With pH Electrode - Used Via PLC to get Fast 1.0+pH drop in less than 1hr with the use of twin injection.
6.5Kg CO2 cylinder Last about 30 days
*Hanna pH Probe HI-98129*

*Water *Tap

*Substrate*

ADA Aquasiol
*Fertilizer *

EI salts 100% - Use Rotala butterfly for stock solution plus epsom salts for Mg
Liquid Carbon
*Macro,Micro Liquid Carbon  PLC Auto doser*

*PLC *(Programmable Logic Controller)

Lights Auto dosing CO2 temp etc -*How to use a PLC to control your fish tank.* Cheers Ian without your help a PLC might never of happen 
*Flora*


Eleocharis acicularis 'mini' - carpet
Lilaeopsis brasiliensis 'micro swords' - carpet
Helanthium tenellum 'Brown' - carpet
Monti Carlo - Little in carpet here and there
Alternanthera reineckii 'Mini' - removed
Anubias nana
Bucephalandra 'wavy green'
Cryptocoryne parva
Cryptocoryne balanase - removed
Cryptocoryne petchi
Cryptocoryne wendti- removed but a few come though
Cyperus helferi - removed - algae magnet
Pogostemon helferi
Fissidens fontanus
Hydrocotyle tripartita
Hygrophila pinnatifida
Hygrophila “Araguaia”
Microsorum pteropus 'narrow' - removed but little still in tank
Microsorum pteropus 'Trident'
Juncus repens - removed
Hydrocotyle verticillata
Lindernia rotundifolia
Rotala H'RA
Bolbitis Heuelotii
Pearl Weed
Ceratopteris thalictroides
Ricca Moss : love and hate this stuff - looks great but spreads in carpet PITA to get out/control
Blyxa Japonica
*Clean up crew*

Amanos x60+
RCS x200+++++
Theodoxus Fluviatilis - Freshwater breeding nerite x30 - no luck
Ramshorn Snails 
Pest snails 
Ottos x5
Tiger Ottos x2
SAE x3
Zeus

(thanks to the guys at AquaScaping World Forum esp ShadowMac who have help guided me in the right direction in the very early months )

----------------------------------------------------------------
Latest Vid of Olympus



Place for Pics - overview
1/7/18





29/1/18



21/5/17


Night



Daytime

Feb 2017 Just flooded




15/12/16 DSM start




8 Dec 2016 - hardscape


----------



## Zeus. (9 Oct 2016)

Pumping update 10/2/18

_[QUOTE="ShadowMac, Via AquaScapingWorld]The purpose of flow is to diffuse the CO2 and nutrients. It is_ _also to ensure detritus does not collect, break the leaf barrier so leaves can absorb nutrients/CO2, and eliminate dead spots. You would be surprised how much flow is needed to accomplish this._

_If you run your filters in series (provided that is doable) you solve the lack of biomedia with one filter, but do not add flow to the system. The flow rates do not add up, you just get the max flow of whatever those filters are rated at, which is around 500 gph...not enough. You could run an independent loop for CO2 with a strong pump through a cerges reactor to make up for the flow and create a reliable CO2 system. I prefer reactors on an independent loop because it is then not subject to the variations in flow from canister filters over time. Running the filters separately will move double the amount of water. Putting the intake across from the outlet isn't usually done because you then eliminate good laminar flow._

_http://aquascapingpodcast.com/episode12_

_Don't underestimate the value of good flow combined with a simple in tank glass diffuser. I think people often overcompensate for a lack of flow with over doing CO2.[/QUOTE]_

:notworthy:

Well even before I read your post I understood why we need the flow 'Mass diffusivity' OFC  Had a read around at dinner time at work
it all makes sense why you quote 10x flow for aquascaping, difusion in  water is of the order 10000 slower than air ie very slow, and this will be componded by a big tank with irregular flow due to hardscaping.
So me thinks might need a powerhead or two for this tank. Handy to have one ready at filling just in case flow not enough or dead spot.
I do like to understand why something is done and the physics/chemistry/biology/maths behind it rather than doing it.


----------



## Zeus. (9 Oct 2016)

Re-guarding using the Hybrid-Energy Approach, I have been advised that the Peat will cause a drop in the pH, but seeing I have very hard water I do not think this is a big issue as long as I choose my plants carefully ( easy to medium) but would appreciate some feedback from the low-energy aficionados please 

Thinking of going for a DSM start too - seems to make a lot of sense to get plants rooted and the cycling done before adding the water

Thinking 
*Irish Moss Peat 100L by Westland*
*20L WESTLAND AQUATIC COMPOST*
Plus some grit
Plus gravel 3mm to suit scape


----------



## kadoxu (9 Oct 2016)

Zeus. said:


> *Fertilizer - *yes dependant on substrate approach


You may want to rethink this... adding CO2, 3 or 4 kessil lights and no ferts... plants will die. Aquatic plants absorb a lot of nutrients from the leaves, hence the need for water fertilizers. 
Do some research on the EI regime here on the forum. And my advice would be to go for Dry Salts.


----------



## Zeus. (10 Oct 2016)

kadoxu said:


> You may want to rethink this... adding CO2, 3 or 4 kessil lights and no ferts... plants will die. Aquatic plants absorb a lot of nutrients from the leaves, hence the need for water fertilizers.
> Do some research on the EI regime here on the forum. And my advice would be to go for Dry Salts.



Thanks for the reply kadoxu

Do plan to use ferts but to what level yet to decide which depends on which substrate I go for, using the dry salts does seem to be the cheapest way too 

Zeus


----------



## Manisha (10 Oct 2016)

Very challenging setup you have planned with both front & back being viewed.

http://www.ukaps.org/forum/threads/the-soil-substrate-or-dirted-planted-tank-a-how-to-guide.18943/ This is a helpful guide in the tutorials section on choosing a substrate.

I'm new to the hobby & run mostly low tech tanks & find you can run a successful balanced tank this way ☺

I haven't used DSM but it is very success for establishing root structures & attaching mosses to hardscape although I'm not sure if this will aid the cycling process to the extent of it being complete before flooding your tank & running your filters...


----------



## Zeus. (10 Oct 2016)

Manisha said:


> Very challenging setup you have planned with both front & back being viewed.
> 
> http://www.ukaps.org/forum/threads/the-soil-substrate-or-dirted-planted-tank-a-how-to-guide.18943/ This is a helpful guide in the tutorials section on choosing a substrate.
> 
> ...



already read the thread and pm Tim  before I started post - great thread.

Lots of choices but I like to understand why people are making the choices not just use product 'X' or do 'Y' hence I was questioning which substrate to go for and not just using ADA AS because everyone else does.

But been think about it all day and Why not just use non bio degradable Cat litter. Just had a good read around about cat litter then read *How to Mineralize Soil Substrates?* and it all makes sense why I should choose ADA AS

Shame I missed out on the 20% off for 24hrs at The Green Machine 



Manisha said:


> I haven't used DSM but it is very success for establishing root structures & attaching mosses to hardscape although I'm not sure if this will aid the cycling process to the extent of it being complete before flooding your tank & running your filters...



Read around quite a bit on DSM and even T. Barr gives it the thumbs up. The Cycling may not be complete but well on its way no mess about doing 2-3 50% water changes a week, Plus no algae blooms. leaf may have adapted to being air born but soon sort themselves out.


----------



## Manisha (11 Oct 2016)

If you do decide to go with TGM, they do have sales on from time to time ( I got my Amazonia from them with a 20% discount in March) & they'be had a few since... so you may get lucky?

That's cool, you've given yourself the best start with researching well & cetainly dry start has its advantages with reducing the risk of algae & DAILY water changes in a large tank  Though was under the impression you may still need a few big changes when you first flood as there still may be some leeching from the soil.

Looking forward to updates - sounds like an epic project


----------



## Zeus. (11 Oct 2016)

Manisha said:


> If you do decide to go with TGM, they do have sales on from time to time ( I got my Amazonia from them with a 20% discount in March) & they'be had a few since... so you may get lucky?
> 
> That's cool, you've given yourself the best start with researching well & cetainly dry start has its advantages with reducing the risk of algae & DAILY water changes in a large tank  Though was under the impression you may still need a few big changes when you first flood as there still may be some leeching from the soil.



Thanks for the TGM tip will hold off on order as will be needing quite a few bags. Reading lots and lots there is just so much to take in   The tank should be in in couple of weeks. Think my first scape will be a Xmas scene with polystyrene balls for snow and a few snowmen few rocks and wood flashing lights and devoid of water, I'm just not ready yet !



Manisha said:


> Looking forward to updates - sounds like an epic project



Thanks - hopefully not EPIC FAIL


----------



## Manisha (25 Oct 2016)

Hi Zeus, checking my emails & got a green machine notification "20% off everything"  If you are still wanting to get your ADA Amazonia? Just use voucher code *20FORME *


----------



## kadoxu (25 Oct 2016)

Manisha said:


> Hi Zeus, checking my emails & got a green machine notification "20% off everything"  If you are still wanting to get your ADA Amazonia? Just use voucher code *20FORME *


That's how I got mine... and a new aquarium... and a few more things!


----------



## Zeus. (25 Oct 2016)

Cheers m8  going down to TGM on 17 November might send email to see if I can use it on visit 

Working on 'Eco High Tank' theory ATM


----------



## kadoxu (26 Oct 2016)

This one is only available until the end of the month... bu they tend to have a 20% rather regularly, from what I've seen is the past few weeks.

I don't know if you'll be able to use it on the store... maybe you'll be lucky!


----------



## Zeus. (26 Oct 2016)

Sent email no replay yet, but need to see the rocks and wood and hand pick them so if they dont let me use the offer too bad , can always order the ADA AS over net


----------



## Manisha (27 Oct 2016)

I had a quick look (as hope to buy more san sui stone soon) & as Kadoxu said that code does seem to be only valid this month  Could you make a trip earlier? I got my scape & AS from them & as I'm in Northern Ireland couldn't pop into the shop but found phoning them the best way ordering. As you can explain your tank dimensions & what you would like? I found them really great with this aspect of setting up my tank ☺ I'd probably risk ordering everything at the 20% off price now then if any pieces are unsuitable exchange on the 17 November - Hardscape for a big tank adds up!


----------



## Zeus. (27 Oct 2016)

Manisha said:


> I'd probably risk ordering everything at the 20% off price now then if any pieces are unsuitable exchange on the 17 November - Hardscape for a big tank adds up!



Great idea "BATMAN'


----------



## Zeus. (28 Oct 2016)

Just phoned TGM and sorted VERY VERY HAPPY


----------



## Zeus. (30 Oct 2016)

re- *Controlling CO2 levels efficiency 

ordered Energenie LAN Power Management System £65 *


----------



## Zeus. (30 Oct 2016)

Cancelled order * Energenie LAN Power Management System*

read this
How to use a PLC to control your fish tank very tempting indeed  auto dosser as well , just bit of DIY


----------



## Zeus. (5 Nov 2016)

So been working with the PLC demo program– wow its F#####g Amazing, this baby will make the “Zeus Eco Magatech Climate Complete” . It’s only on the demo software ATM but working in simulation mode. With “STD mode”, “WC mode”, “Holiday mode” and my favourite “Zeus Mode” that’s “God mode”or “Crazy Dog Mode” OFC.

You can switch them over at the press of a button, and I think remotely- Very cool

So even if “Zeus mode” is a complete failure, press of one button and all changes on the fly back to STD Mode

*“STD mode”* pretty much the standard timings for lighting, CO2 control, filters pumps heaters etc

*“WC mode”* well turns everything off except the lights

*“Holiday mode”* cuts back on photoperiod, auto dosing etc

*“Zeus mode”* Filter (2000L/H) on 24/7, trickle CO2 on for photoperiod plus CO2 Booster period, Independent loop Ehiem 3000+ on whilst reaching idea CO2 levels, with CO2 booster on- then CO2 booster off, switching Ehiem 3000+ on for say 5mins every hour without CO2 booster. Skimmer/powerhead on night period only. Heaters off during CO2 booster period.


Addition features

Auto dosser OFC which reduces dose during Holiday period

“Moonlight pass over period” Yep I have four kessils can control the output levels with the PLC (many thanks the ‘ian_m’ on here – who did the program for me ) but at a hardware of cost of £100+ for the PLC extension module. But can use the PLC by itself without the PLC extension module and with the light level output being controlled by the kessil controller (I already have) then have the PLC have one light on at a time for extended viewing (say for 2hrs)- do like this idea

“Variable temp control” Completely over the top or is it! Basically read quite a few times about heaters getting stuck on. So 'if 'I go for and industrial temp sensor/monitoring via PLC (£150) the temp regulators on heaters are redundant, as the PLC will be controlling them with industrial reliability. So why not have the day temp slightly higher then night temp as well.

Thinking of getting pH probe to get the CO2 levels right, log times on PLC then when happy with settings etc Take pH probe off

Tank comes Tuesday


----------



## Zeus. (9 Oct 2016)

Hi all

Since starting this 'Journal' as a complete Newbie, I have been given the great Honour of it becoming a Featured Journal. I have/will be working on trying to get as much detail down as possible by adding historical content and getting some better Pics, without removing the historical note of the journey. Was is missing is all the help I have received help from many UKAPS members and Moderators via PMs along the way which has made this tank possible. Plus the many hours of reading post/threads 

Thanks Guys  its your friendly help and content thats made it all possible and great fun along the way 

_________________________________________________________________________________

The Journey

*Me*

The last tank I owned was over 20 years ago 500 litre. But things have moved so so I can safely say my status is novice.

Why 'Olympus is Calling' nothing to do with the design really but I would like to think I will end up with 'Natural beauty' Olympus relates to my AKA for gaming 'Zeus' and then one off my E-mails 'zeus@mountolympus.....' yep but cheesy but it was done a long time ago 

Ten weeks ago I wasn't even thing about a tank. But from the comment of the wife of a fish tank would look good in the lounge and my son getting into aquascaping. The snow ball is rolling and gather momentum. The tank is ordered and some hardware and I fell like I've jumped into the very deep end of the pool and theres a strong current and I'm not a good swimmer.

So please feel free to criticise me and I would appropriate any input or thoughts you may have. Yes in gaming terms I'm the 'Noobie'

*Budjet -* don't really have one but Dont mind paying for quality more than happy to make/mod. Hate paying over the odds for BS


*The Tank *

The tank will be used as a room divider with short side against wall - just to make it more of a challenge

Being used as room divider so will be seeing it front back and side.
Size 60" x 24" x 24" 109 UK gallons (496 Litre)
Optiwhite front back and side.
Cabinet style - Scandinavian with hood - hood can be used open hood or closed depending on lights used

*Filter *-

Fluval FX6  output 2130LPH-  With course and medium STD sponges and 800grams of Biohome Ultimate
Eheim compact 3000+ for separate loop output 3000LPH
Maxspect twin Gyre XF230 and Gyre Advanced Controller planed for upgrade in sept 2018 on release of new model -output 16,000-18,000 LPH
*Filter Output*


- Twin Spraybars with the main upper from FX6 one having 4.0mm x23 holes and 3.5mm x4holes and the opposite end low in tank to help keep a Gyre effect of turnover

*Lights* -

T5 24w four.
Four kessil A160we tuna sun with controller. plus dimming via PLC and Kessil controller, kessils 20cm above water level.
Tank has different light intensity zones
*Moonlight Passover*

*Heaters* -

Hydor ETH External Thermal Heater x2
*CO2 -*

Ultimate Complete Aquarium CO2 System for plated tank up to 500L with twin 12V DC CO2 Solenoid Valves and Precision Needle Valve
Duel CO2 injection with twin *APS EF2 CO2 reactors and Pro Flora Inline difusors*
Latest UP High Precision pH Controller for Planted Tank - With pH Electrode - Used Via PLC to get Fast 1.0+pH drop in less than 1hr with the use of twin injection.
6.5Kg CO2 cylinder Last about 30 days
*Hanna pH Probe HI-98129*

*Water *Tap

*Substrate*

ADA Aquasiol
*Fertilizer *

EI salts 100% - Use Rotala butterfly for stock solution plus epsom salts for Mg
Liquid Carbon
*Macro,Micro Liquid Carbon  PLC Auto doser*

*PLC *(Programmable Logic Controller)

Lights Auto dosing CO2 temp etc -*How to use a PLC to control your fish tank.* Cheers Ian without your help a PLC might never of happen 
*Flora*


Eleocharis acicularis 'mini' - carpet
Lilaeopsis brasiliensis 'micro swords' - carpet
Helanthium tenellum 'Brown' - carpet
Monti Carlo - Little in carpet here and there
Alternanthera reineckii 'Mini' - removed
Anubias nana
Bucephalandra 'wavy green'
Cryptocoryne parva
Cryptocoryne balanase - removed
Cryptocoryne petchi
Cryptocoryne wendti- removed but a few come though
Cyperus helferi - removed - algae magnet
Pogostemon helferi
Fissidens fontanus
Hydrocotyle tripartita
Hygrophila pinnatifida
Hygrophila “Araguaia”
Microsorum pteropus 'narrow' - removed but little still in tank
Microsorum pteropus 'Trident'
Juncus repens - removed
Hydrocotyle verticillata
Lindernia rotundifolia
Rotala H'RA
Bolbitis Heuelotii
Pearl Weed
Ceratopteris thalictroides
Ricca Moss : love and hate this stuff - looks great but spreads in carpet PITA to get out/control
Blyxa Japonica
*Clean up crew*

Amanos x60+
RCS x200+++++
Theodoxus Fluviatilis - Freshwater breeding nerite x30 - no luck
Ramshorn Snails 
Pest snails 
Ottos x5
Tiger Ottos x2
SAE x3
Zeus

(thanks to the guys at AquaScaping World Forum esp ShadowMac who have help guided me in the right direction in the very early months )

----------------------------------------------------------------
Latest Vid of Olympus



Place for Pics - overview
1/7/18





29/1/18



21/5/17


Night



Daytime

Feb 2017 Just flooded




15/12/16 DSM start




8 Dec 2016 - hardscape


----------



## Zeus. (9 Oct 2016)

Pumping update 10/2/18

_[QUOTE="ShadowMac, Via AquaScapingWorld]The purpose of flow is to diffuse the CO2 and nutrients. It is_ _also to ensure detritus does not collect, break the leaf barrier so leaves can absorb nutrients/CO2, and eliminate dead spots. You would be surprised how much flow is needed to accomplish this._

_If you run your filters in series (provided that is doable) you solve the lack of biomedia with one filter, but do not add flow to the system. The flow rates do not add up, you just get the max flow of whatever those filters are rated at, which is around 500 gph...not enough. You could run an independent loop for CO2 with a strong pump through a cerges reactor to make up for the flow and create a reliable CO2 system. I prefer reactors on an independent loop because it is then not subject to the variations in flow from canister filters over time. Running the filters separately will move double the amount of water. Putting the intake across from the outlet isn't usually done because you then eliminate good laminar flow._

_http://aquascapingpodcast.com/episode12_

_Don't underestimate the value of good flow combined with a simple in tank glass diffuser. I think people often overcompensate for a lack of flow with over doing CO2.[/QUOTE]_

:notworthy:

Well even before I read your post I understood why we need the flow 'Mass diffusivity' OFC  Had a read around at dinner time at work
it all makes sense why you quote 10x flow for aquascaping, difusion in  water is of the order 10000 slower than air ie very slow, and this will be componded by a big tank with irregular flow due to hardscaping.
So me thinks might need a powerhead or two for this tank. Handy to have one ready at filling just in case flow not enough or dead spot.
I do like to understand why something is done and the physics/chemistry/biology/maths behind it rather than doing it.


----------



## Zeus. (9 Oct 2016)

Re-guarding using the Hybrid-Energy Approach, I have been advised that the Peat will cause a drop in the pH, but seeing I have very hard water I do not think this is a big issue as long as I choose my plants carefully ( easy to medium) but would appreciate some feedback from the low-energy aficionados please 

Thinking of going for a DSM start too - seems to make a lot of sense to get plants rooted and the cycling done before adding the water

Thinking 
*Irish Moss Peat 100L by Westland*
*20L WESTLAND AQUATIC COMPOST*
Plus some grit
Plus gravel 3mm to suit scape


----------



## kadoxu (9 Oct 2016)

Zeus. said:


> *Fertilizer - *yes dependant on substrate approach


You may want to rethink this... adding CO2, 3 or 4 kessil lights and no ferts... plants will die. Aquatic plants absorb a lot of nutrients from the leaves, hence the need for water fertilizers. 
Do some research on the EI regime here on the forum. And my advice would be to go for Dry Salts.


----------



## Zeus. (10 Oct 2016)

kadoxu said:


> You may want to rethink this... adding CO2, 3 or 4 kessil lights and no ferts... plants will die. Aquatic plants absorb a lot of nutrients from the leaves, hence the need for water fertilizers.
> Do some research on the EI regime here on the forum. And my advice would be to go for Dry Salts.



Thanks for the reply kadoxu

Do plan to use ferts but to what level yet to decide which depends on which substrate I go for, using the dry salts does seem to be the cheapest way too 

Zeus


----------



## Manisha (10 Oct 2016)

Very challenging setup you have planned with both front & back being viewed.

http://www.ukaps.org/forum/threads/the-soil-substrate-or-dirted-planted-tank-a-how-to-guide.18943/ This is a helpful guide in the tutorials section on choosing a substrate.

I'm new to the hobby & run mostly low tech tanks & find you can run a successful balanced tank this way ☺

I haven't used DSM but it is very success for establishing root structures & attaching mosses to hardscape although I'm not sure if this will aid the cycling process to the extent of it being complete before flooding your tank & running your filters...


----------



## Zeus. (10 Oct 2016)

Manisha said:


> Very challenging setup you have planned with both front & back being viewed.
> 
> http://www.ukaps.org/forum/threads/the-soil-substrate-or-dirted-planted-tank-a-how-to-guide.18943/ This is a helpful guide in the tutorials section on choosing a substrate.
> 
> ...



already read the thread and pm Tim  before I started post - great thread.

Lots of choices but I like to understand why people are making the choices not just use product 'X' or do 'Y' hence I was questioning which substrate to go for and not just using ADA AS because everyone else does.

But been think about it all day and Why not just use non bio degradable Cat litter. Just had a good read around about cat litter then read *How to Mineralize Soil Substrates?* and it all makes sense why I should choose ADA AS

Shame I missed out on the 20% off for 24hrs at The Green Machine 



Manisha said:


> I haven't used DSM but it is very success for establishing root structures & attaching mosses to hardscape although I'm not sure if this will aid the cycling process to the extent of it being complete before flooding your tank & running your filters...



Read around quite a bit on DSM and even T. Barr gives it the thumbs up. The Cycling may not be complete but well on its way no mess about doing 2-3 50% water changes a week, Plus no algae blooms. leaf may have adapted to being air born but soon sort themselves out.


----------



## Manisha (11 Oct 2016)

If you do decide to go with TGM, they do have sales on from time to time ( I got my Amazonia from them with a 20% discount in March) & they'be had a few since... so you may get lucky?

That's cool, you've given yourself the best start with researching well & cetainly dry start has its advantages with reducing the risk of algae & DAILY water changes in a large tank  Though was under the impression you may still need a few big changes when you first flood as there still may be some leeching from the soil.

Looking forward to updates - sounds like an epic project


----------



## Zeus. (11 Oct 2016)

Manisha said:


> If you do decide to go with TGM, they do have sales on from time to time ( I got my Amazonia from them with a 20% discount in March) & they'be had a few since... so you may get lucky?
> 
> That's cool, you've given yourself the best start with researching well & cetainly dry start has its advantages with reducing the risk of algae & DAILY water changes in a large tank  Though was under the impression you may still need a few big changes when you first flood as there still may be some leeching from the soil.



Thanks for the TGM tip will hold off on order as will be needing quite a few bags. Reading lots and lots there is just so much to take in   The tank should be in in couple of weeks. Think my first scape will be a Xmas scene with polystyrene balls for snow and a few snowmen few rocks and wood flashing lights and devoid of water, I'm just not ready yet !



Manisha said:


> Looking forward to updates - sounds like an epic project



Thanks - hopefully not EPIC FAIL


----------



## Manisha (25 Oct 2016)

Hi Zeus, checking my emails & got a green machine notification "20% off everything"  If you are still wanting to get your ADA Amazonia? Just use voucher code *20FORME *


----------



## kadoxu (25 Oct 2016)

Manisha said:


> Hi Zeus, checking my emails & got a green machine notification "20% off everything"  If you are still wanting to get your ADA Amazonia? Just use voucher code *20FORME *


That's how I got mine... and a new aquarium... and a few more things!


----------



## Zeus. (25 Oct 2016)

Cheers m8  going down to TGM on 17 November might send email to see if I can use it on visit 

Working on 'Eco High Tank' theory ATM


----------



## kadoxu (26 Oct 2016)

This one is only available until the end of the month... bu they tend to have a 20% rather regularly, from what I've seen is the past few weeks.

I don't know if you'll be able to use it on the store... maybe you'll be lucky!


----------



## Zeus. (26 Oct 2016)

Sent email no replay yet, but need to see the rocks and wood and hand pick them so if they dont let me use the offer too bad , can always order the ADA AS over net


----------



## Manisha (27 Oct 2016)

I had a quick look (as hope to buy more san sui stone soon) & as Kadoxu said that code does seem to be only valid this month  Could you make a trip earlier? I got my scape & AS from them & as I'm in Northern Ireland couldn't pop into the shop but found phoning them the best way ordering. As you can explain your tank dimensions & what you would like? I found them really great with this aspect of setting up my tank ☺ I'd probably risk ordering everything at the 20% off price now then if any pieces are unsuitable exchange on the 17 November - Hardscape for a big tank adds up!


----------



## Zeus. (27 Oct 2016)

Manisha said:


> I'd probably risk ordering everything at the 20% off price now then if any pieces are unsuitable exchange on the 17 November - Hardscape for a big tank adds up!



Great idea "BATMAN'


----------



## Zeus. (28 Oct 2016)

Just phoned TGM and sorted VERY VERY HAPPY


----------



## Zeus. (30 Oct 2016)

re- *Controlling CO2 levels efficiency 

ordered Energenie LAN Power Management System £65 *


----------



## Zeus. (30 Oct 2016)

Cancelled order * Energenie LAN Power Management System*

read this
How to use a PLC to control your fish tank very tempting indeed  auto dosser as well , just bit of DIY


----------



## Zeus. (5 Nov 2016)

So been working with the PLC demo program– wow its F#####g Amazing, this baby will make the “Zeus Eco Magatech Climate Complete” . It’s only on the demo software ATM but working in simulation mode. With “STD mode”, “WC mode”, “Holiday mode” and my favourite “Zeus Mode” that’s “God mode”or “Crazy Dog Mode” OFC.

You can switch them over at the press of a button, and I think remotely- Very cool

So even if “Zeus mode” is a complete failure, press of one button and all changes on the fly back to STD Mode

*“STD mode”* pretty much the standard timings for lighting, CO2 control, filters pumps heaters etc

*“WC mode”* well turns everything off except the lights

*“Holiday mode”* cuts back on photoperiod, auto dosing etc

*“Zeus mode”* Filter (2000L/H) on 24/7, trickle CO2 on for photoperiod plus CO2 Booster period, Independent loop Ehiem 3000+ on whilst reaching idea CO2 levels, with CO2 booster on- then CO2 booster off, switching Ehiem 3000+ on for say 5mins every hour without CO2 booster. Skimmer/powerhead on night period only. Heaters off during CO2 booster period.


Addition features

Auto dosser OFC which reduces dose during Holiday period

“Moonlight pass over period” Yep I have four kessils can control the output levels with the PLC (many thanks the ‘ian_m’ on here – who did the program for me ) but at a hardware of cost of £100+ for the PLC extension module. But can use the PLC by itself without the PLC extension module and with the light level output being controlled by the kessil controller (I already have) then have the PLC have one light on at a time for extended viewing (say for 2hrs)- do like this idea

“Variable temp control” Completely over the top or is it! Basically read quite a few times about heaters getting stuck on. So 'if 'I go for and industrial temp sensor/monitoring via PLC (£150) the temp regulators on heaters are redundant, as the PLC will be controlling them with industrial reliability. So why not have the day temp slightly higher then night temp as well.

Thinking of getting pH probe to get the CO2 levels right, log times on PLC then when happy with settings etc Take pH probe off

Tank comes Tuesday


----------



## Zeus. (9 Oct 2016)

Hi all

Since starting this 'Journal' as a complete Newbie, I have been given the great Honour of it becoming a Featured Journal. I have/will be working on trying to get as much detail down as possible by adding historical content and getting some better Pics, without removing the historical note of the journey. Was is missing is all the help I have received help from many UKAPS members and Moderators via PMs along the way which has made this tank possible. Plus the many hours of reading post/threads 

Thanks Guys  its your friendly help and content thats made it all possible and great fun along the way 

_________________________________________________________________________________

The Journey

*Me*

The last tank I owned was over 20 years ago 500 litre. But things have moved so so I can safely say my status is novice.

Why 'Olympus is Calling' nothing to do with the design really but I would like to think I will end up with 'Natural beauty' Olympus relates to my AKA for gaming 'Zeus' and then one off my E-mails 'zeus@mountolympus.....' yep but cheesy but it was done a long time ago 

Ten weeks ago I wasn't even thing about a tank. But from the comment of the wife of a fish tank would look good in the lounge and my son getting into aquascaping. The snow ball is rolling and gather momentum. The tank is ordered and some hardware and I fell like I've jumped into the very deep end of the pool and theres a strong current and I'm not a good swimmer.

So please feel free to criticise me and I would appropriate any input or thoughts you may have. Yes in gaming terms I'm the 'Noobie'

*Budjet -* don't really have one but Dont mind paying for quality more than happy to make/mod. Hate paying over the odds for BS


*The Tank *

The tank will be used as a room divider with short side against wall - just to make it more of a challenge

Being used as room divider so will be seeing it front back and side.
Size 60" x 24" x 24" 109 UK gallons (496 Litre)
Optiwhite front back and side.
Cabinet style - Scandinavian with hood - hood can be used open hood or closed depending on lights used

*Filter *-

Fluval FX6  output 2130LPH-  With course and medium STD sponges and 800grams of Biohome Ultimate
Eheim compact 3000+ for separate loop output 3000LPH
Maxspect twin Gyre XF230 and Gyre Advanced Controller planed for upgrade in sept 2018 on release of new model -output 16,000-18,000 LPH
*Filter Output*


- Twin Spraybars with the main upper from FX6 one having 4.0mm x23 holes and 3.5mm x4holes and the opposite end low in tank to help keep a Gyre effect of turnover

*Lights* -

T5 24w four.
Four kessil A160we tuna sun with controller. plus dimming via PLC and Kessil controller, kessils 20cm above water level.
Tank has different light intensity zones
*Moonlight Passover*

*Heaters* -

Hydor ETH External Thermal Heater x2
*CO2 -*

Ultimate Complete Aquarium CO2 System for plated tank up to 500L with twin 12V DC CO2 Solenoid Valves and Precision Needle Valve
Duel CO2 injection with twin *APS EF2 CO2 reactors and Pro Flora Inline difusors*
Latest UP High Precision pH Controller for Planted Tank - With pH Electrode - Used Via PLC to get Fast 1.0+pH drop in less than 1hr with the use of twin injection.
6.5Kg CO2 cylinder Last about 30 days
*Hanna pH Probe HI-98129*

*Water *Tap

*Substrate*

ADA Aquasiol
*Fertilizer *

EI salts 100% - Use Rotala butterfly for stock solution plus epsom salts for Mg
Liquid Carbon
*Macro,Micro Liquid Carbon  PLC Auto doser*

*PLC *(Programmable Logic Controller)

Lights Auto dosing CO2 temp etc -*How to use a PLC to control your fish tank.* Cheers Ian without your help a PLC might never of happen 
*Flora*


Eleocharis acicularis 'mini' - carpet
Lilaeopsis brasiliensis 'micro swords' - carpet
Helanthium tenellum 'Brown' - carpet
Monti Carlo - Little in carpet here and there
Alternanthera reineckii 'Mini' - removed
Anubias nana
Bucephalandra 'wavy green'
Cryptocoryne parva
Cryptocoryne balanase - removed
Cryptocoryne petchi
Cryptocoryne wendti- removed but a few come though
Cyperus helferi - removed - algae magnet
Pogostemon helferi
Fissidens fontanus
Hydrocotyle tripartita
Hygrophila pinnatifida
Hygrophila “Araguaia”
Microsorum pteropus 'narrow' - removed but little still in tank
Microsorum pteropus 'Trident'
Juncus repens - removed
Hydrocotyle verticillata
Lindernia rotundifolia
Rotala H'RA
Bolbitis Heuelotii
Pearl Weed
Ceratopteris thalictroides
Ricca Moss : love and hate this stuff - looks great but spreads in carpet PITA to get out/control
Blyxa Japonica
*Clean up crew*

Amanos x60+
RCS x200+++++
Theodoxus Fluviatilis - Freshwater breeding nerite x30 - no luck
Ramshorn Snails 
Pest snails 
Ottos x5
Tiger Ottos x2
SAE x3
Zeus

(thanks to the guys at AquaScaping World Forum esp ShadowMac who have help guided me in the right direction in the very early months )

----------------------------------------------------------------
Latest Vid of Olympus



Place for Pics - overview
1/7/18





29/1/18



21/5/17


Night



Daytime

Feb 2017 Just flooded




15/12/16 DSM start




8 Dec 2016 - hardscape


----------



## Zeus. (9 Oct 2016)

Pumping update 10/2/18

_[QUOTE="ShadowMac, Via AquaScapingWorld]The purpose of flow is to diffuse the CO2 and nutrients. It is_ _also to ensure detritus does not collect, break the leaf barrier so leaves can absorb nutrients/CO2, and eliminate dead spots. You would be surprised how much flow is needed to accomplish this._

_If you run your filters in series (provided that is doable) you solve the lack of biomedia with one filter, but do not add flow to the system. The flow rates do not add up, you just get the max flow of whatever those filters are rated at, which is around 500 gph...not enough. You could run an independent loop for CO2 with a strong pump through a cerges reactor to make up for the flow and create a reliable CO2 system. I prefer reactors on an independent loop because it is then not subject to the variations in flow from canister filters over time. Running the filters separately will move double the amount of water. Putting the intake across from the outlet isn't usually done because you then eliminate good laminar flow._

_http://aquascapingpodcast.com/episode12_

_Don't underestimate the value of good flow combined with a simple in tank glass diffuser. I think people often overcompensate for a lack of flow with over doing CO2.[/QUOTE]_

:notworthy:

Well even before I read your post I understood why we need the flow 'Mass diffusivity' OFC  Had a read around at dinner time at work
it all makes sense why you quote 10x flow for aquascaping, difusion in  water is of the order 10000 slower than air ie very slow, and this will be componded by a big tank with irregular flow due to hardscaping.
So me thinks might need a powerhead or two for this tank. Handy to have one ready at filling just in case flow not enough or dead spot.
I do like to understand why something is done and the physics/chemistry/biology/maths behind it rather than doing it.


----------



## Zeus. (9 Oct 2016)

Re-guarding using the Hybrid-Energy Approach, I have been advised that the Peat will cause a drop in the pH, but seeing I have very hard water I do not think this is a big issue as long as I choose my plants carefully ( easy to medium) but would appreciate some feedback from the low-energy aficionados please 

Thinking of going for a DSM start too - seems to make a lot of sense to get plants rooted and the cycling done before adding the water

Thinking 
*Irish Moss Peat 100L by Westland*
*20L WESTLAND AQUATIC COMPOST*
Plus some grit
Plus gravel 3mm to suit scape


----------



## kadoxu (9 Oct 2016)

Zeus. said:


> *Fertilizer - *yes dependant on substrate approach


You may want to rethink this... adding CO2, 3 or 4 kessil lights and no ferts... plants will die. Aquatic plants absorb a lot of nutrients from the leaves, hence the need for water fertilizers. 
Do some research on the EI regime here on the forum. And my advice would be to go for Dry Salts.


----------



## Zeus. (10 Oct 2016)

kadoxu said:


> You may want to rethink this... adding CO2, 3 or 4 kessil lights and no ferts... plants will die. Aquatic plants absorb a lot of nutrients from the leaves, hence the need for water fertilizers.
> Do some research on the EI regime here on the forum. And my advice would be to go for Dry Salts.



Thanks for the reply kadoxu

Do plan to use ferts but to what level yet to decide which depends on which substrate I go for, using the dry salts does seem to be the cheapest way too 

Zeus


----------



## Manisha (10 Oct 2016)

Very challenging setup you have planned with both front & back being viewed.

http://www.ukaps.org/forum/threads/the-soil-substrate-or-dirted-planted-tank-a-how-to-guide.18943/ This is a helpful guide in the tutorials section on choosing a substrate.

I'm new to the hobby & run mostly low tech tanks & find you can run a successful balanced tank this way ☺

I haven't used DSM but it is very success for establishing root structures & attaching mosses to hardscape although I'm not sure if this will aid the cycling process to the extent of it being complete before flooding your tank & running your filters...


----------



## Zeus. (10 Oct 2016)

Manisha said:


> Very challenging setup you have planned with both front & back being viewed.
> 
> http://www.ukaps.org/forum/threads/the-soil-substrate-or-dirted-planted-tank-a-how-to-guide.18943/ This is a helpful guide in the tutorials section on choosing a substrate.
> 
> ...



already read the thread and pm Tim  before I started post - great thread.

Lots of choices but I like to understand why people are making the choices not just use product 'X' or do 'Y' hence I was questioning which substrate to go for and not just using ADA AS because everyone else does.

But been think about it all day and Why not just use non bio degradable Cat litter. Just had a good read around about cat litter then read *How to Mineralize Soil Substrates?* and it all makes sense why I should choose ADA AS

Shame I missed out on the 20% off for 24hrs at The Green Machine 



Manisha said:


> I haven't used DSM but it is very success for establishing root structures & attaching mosses to hardscape although I'm not sure if this will aid the cycling process to the extent of it being complete before flooding your tank & running your filters...



Read around quite a bit on DSM and even T. Barr gives it the thumbs up. The Cycling may not be complete but well on its way no mess about doing 2-3 50% water changes a week, Plus no algae blooms. leaf may have adapted to being air born but soon sort themselves out.


----------



## Manisha (11 Oct 2016)

If you do decide to go with TGM, they do have sales on from time to time ( I got my Amazonia from them with a 20% discount in March) & they'be had a few since... so you may get lucky?

That's cool, you've given yourself the best start with researching well & cetainly dry start has its advantages with reducing the risk of algae & DAILY water changes in a large tank  Though was under the impression you may still need a few big changes when you first flood as there still may be some leeching from the soil.

Looking forward to updates - sounds like an epic project


----------



## Zeus. (11 Oct 2016)

Manisha said:


> If you do decide to go with TGM, they do have sales on from time to time ( I got my Amazonia from them with a 20% discount in March) & they'be had a few since... so you may get lucky?
> 
> That's cool, you've given yourself the best start with researching well & cetainly dry start has its advantages with reducing the risk of algae & DAILY water changes in a large tank  Though was under the impression you may still need a few big changes when you first flood as there still may be some leeching from the soil.



Thanks for the TGM tip will hold off on order as will be needing quite a few bags. Reading lots and lots there is just so much to take in   The tank should be in in couple of weeks. Think my first scape will be a Xmas scene with polystyrene balls for snow and a few snowmen few rocks and wood flashing lights and devoid of water, I'm just not ready yet !



Manisha said:


> Looking forward to updates - sounds like an epic project



Thanks - hopefully not EPIC FAIL


----------



## Manisha (25 Oct 2016)

Hi Zeus, checking my emails & got a green machine notification "20% off everything"  If you are still wanting to get your ADA Amazonia? Just use voucher code *20FORME *


----------



## kadoxu (25 Oct 2016)

Manisha said:


> Hi Zeus, checking my emails & got a green machine notification "20% off everything"  If you are still wanting to get your ADA Amazonia? Just use voucher code *20FORME *


That's how I got mine... and a new aquarium... and a few more things!


----------



## Zeus. (25 Oct 2016)

Cheers m8  going down to TGM on 17 November might send email to see if I can use it on visit 

Working on 'Eco High Tank' theory ATM


----------



## kadoxu (26 Oct 2016)

This one is only available until the end of the month... bu they tend to have a 20% rather regularly, from what I've seen is the past few weeks.

I don't know if you'll be able to use it on the store... maybe you'll be lucky!


----------



## Zeus. (26 Oct 2016)

Sent email no replay yet, but need to see the rocks and wood and hand pick them so if they dont let me use the offer too bad , can always order the ADA AS over net


----------



## Manisha (27 Oct 2016)

I had a quick look (as hope to buy more san sui stone soon) & as Kadoxu said that code does seem to be only valid this month  Could you make a trip earlier? I got my scape & AS from them & as I'm in Northern Ireland couldn't pop into the shop but found phoning them the best way ordering. As you can explain your tank dimensions & what you would like? I found them really great with this aspect of setting up my tank ☺ I'd probably risk ordering everything at the 20% off price now then if any pieces are unsuitable exchange on the 17 November - Hardscape for a big tank adds up!


----------



## Zeus. (27 Oct 2016)

Manisha said:


> I'd probably risk ordering everything at the 20% off price now then if any pieces are unsuitable exchange on the 17 November - Hardscape for a big tank adds up!



Great idea "BATMAN'


----------



## Zeus. (28 Oct 2016)

Just phoned TGM and sorted VERY VERY HAPPY


----------



## Zeus. (30 Oct 2016)

re- *Controlling CO2 levels efficiency 

ordered Energenie LAN Power Management System £65 *


----------



## Zeus. (30 Oct 2016)

Cancelled order * Energenie LAN Power Management System*

read this
How to use a PLC to control your fish tank very tempting indeed  auto dosser as well , just bit of DIY


----------



## Zeus. (5 Nov 2016)

So been working with the PLC demo program– wow its F#####g Amazing, this baby will make the “Zeus Eco Magatech Climate Complete” . It’s only on the demo software ATM but working in simulation mode. With “STD mode”, “WC mode”, “Holiday mode” and my favourite “Zeus Mode” that’s “God mode”or “Crazy Dog Mode” OFC.

You can switch them over at the press of a button, and I think remotely- Very cool

So even if “Zeus mode” is a complete failure, press of one button and all changes on the fly back to STD Mode

*“STD mode”* pretty much the standard timings for lighting, CO2 control, filters pumps heaters etc

*“WC mode”* well turns everything off except the lights

*“Holiday mode”* cuts back on photoperiod, auto dosing etc

*“Zeus mode”* Filter (2000L/H) on 24/7, trickle CO2 on for photoperiod plus CO2 Booster period, Independent loop Ehiem 3000+ on whilst reaching idea CO2 levels, with CO2 booster on- then CO2 booster off, switching Ehiem 3000+ on for say 5mins every hour without CO2 booster. Skimmer/powerhead on night period only. Heaters off during CO2 booster period.


Addition features

Auto dosser OFC which reduces dose during Holiday period

“Moonlight pass over period” Yep I have four kessils can control the output levels with the PLC (many thanks the ‘ian_m’ on here – who did the program for me ) but at a hardware of cost of £100+ for the PLC extension module. But can use the PLC by itself without the PLC extension module and with the light level output being controlled by the kessil controller (I already have) then have the PLC have one light on at a time for extended viewing (say for 2hrs)- do like this idea

“Variable temp control” Completely over the top or is it! Basically read quite a few times about heaters getting stuck on. So 'if 'I go for and industrial temp sensor/monitoring via PLC (£150) the temp regulators on heaters are redundant, as the PLC will be controlling them with industrial reliability. So why not have the day temp slightly higher then night temp as well.

Thinking of getting pH probe to get the CO2 levels right, log times on PLC then when happy with settings etc Take pH probe off

Tank comes Tuesday


----------



## Zeus. (9 Oct 2016)

Hi all

Since starting this 'Journal' as a complete Newbie, I have been given the great Honour of it becoming a Featured Journal. I have/will be working on trying to get as much detail down as possible by adding historical content and getting some better Pics, without removing the historical note of the journey. Was is missing is all the help I have received help from many UKAPS members and Moderators via PMs along the way which has made this tank possible. Plus the many hours of reading post/threads 

Thanks Guys  its your friendly help and content thats made it all possible and great fun along the way 

_________________________________________________________________________________

The Journey

*Me*

The last tank I owned was over 20 years ago 500 litre. But things have moved so so I can safely say my status is novice.

Why 'Olympus is Calling' nothing to do with the design really but I would like to think I will end up with 'Natural beauty' Olympus relates to my AKA for gaming 'Zeus' and then one off my E-mails 'zeus@mountolympus.....' yep but cheesy but it was done a long time ago 

Ten weeks ago I wasn't even thing about a tank. But from the comment of the wife of a fish tank would look good in the lounge and my son getting into aquascaping. The snow ball is rolling and gather momentum. The tank is ordered and some hardware and I fell like I've jumped into the very deep end of the pool and theres a strong current and I'm not a good swimmer.

So please feel free to criticise me and I would appropriate any input or thoughts you may have. Yes in gaming terms I'm the 'Noobie'

*Budjet -* don't really have one but Dont mind paying for quality more than happy to make/mod. Hate paying over the odds for BS


*The Tank *

The tank will be used as a room divider with short side against wall - just to make it more of a challenge

Being used as room divider so will be seeing it front back and side.
Size 60" x 24" x 24" 109 UK gallons (496 Litre)
Optiwhite front back and side.
Cabinet style - Scandinavian with hood - hood can be used open hood or closed depending on lights used

*Filter *-

Fluval FX6  output 2130LPH-  With course and medium STD sponges and 800grams of Biohome Ultimate
Eheim compact 3000+ for separate loop output 3000LPH
Maxspect twin Gyre XF230 and Gyre Advanced Controller planed for upgrade in sept 2018 on release of new model -output 16,000-18,000 LPH
*Filter Output*


- Twin Spraybars with the main upper from FX6 one having 4.0mm x23 holes and 3.5mm x4holes and the opposite end low in tank to help keep a Gyre effect of turnover

*Lights* -

T5 24w four.
Four kessil A160we tuna sun with controller. plus dimming via PLC and Kessil controller, kessils 20cm above water level.
Tank has different light intensity zones
*Moonlight Passover*

*Heaters* -

Hydor ETH External Thermal Heater x2
*CO2 -*

Ultimate Complete Aquarium CO2 System for plated tank up to 500L with twin 12V DC CO2 Solenoid Valves and Precision Needle Valve
Duel CO2 injection with twin *APS EF2 CO2 reactors and Pro Flora Inline difusors*
Latest UP High Precision pH Controller for Planted Tank - With pH Electrode - Used Via PLC to get Fast 1.0+pH drop in less than 1hr with the use of twin injection.
6.5Kg CO2 cylinder Last about 30 days
*Hanna pH Probe HI-98129*

*Water *Tap

*Substrate*

ADA Aquasiol
*Fertilizer *

EI salts 100% - Use Rotala butterfly for stock solution plus epsom salts for Mg
Liquid Carbon
*Macro,Micro Liquid Carbon  PLC Auto doser*

*PLC *(Programmable Logic Controller)

Lights Auto dosing CO2 temp etc -*How to use a PLC to control your fish tank.* Cheers Ian without your help a PLC might never of happen 
*Flora*


Eleocharis acicularis 'mini' - carpet
Lilaeopsis brasiliensis 'micro swords' - carpet
Helanthium tenellum 'Brown' - carpet
Monti Carlo - Little in carpet here and there
Alternanthera reineckii 'Mini' - removed
Anubias nana
Bucephalandra 'wavy green'
Cryptocoryne parva
Cryptocoryne balanase - removed
Cryptocoryne petchi
Cryptocoryne wendti- removed but a few come though
Cyperus helferi - removed - algae magnet
Pogostemon helferi
Fissidens fontanus
Hydrocotyle tripartita
Hygrophila pinnatifida
Hygrophila “Araguaia”
Microsorum pteropus 'narrow' - removed but little still in tank
Microsorum pteropus 'Trident'
Juncus repens - removed
Hydrocotyle verticillata
Lindernia rotundifolia
Rotala H'RA
Bolbitis Heuelotii
Pearl Weed
Ceratopteris thalictroides
Ricca Moss : love and hate this stuff - looks great but spreads in carpet PITA to get out/control
Blyxa Japonica
*Clean up crew*

Amanos x60+
RCS x200+++++
Theodoxus Fluviatilis - Freshwater breeding nerite x30 - no luck
Ramshorn Snails 
Pest snails 
Ottos x5
Tiger Ottos x2
SAE x3
Zeus

(thanks to the guys at AquaScaping World Forum esp ShadowMac who have help guided me in the right direction in the very early months )

----------------------------------------------------------------
Latest Vid of Olympus



Place for Pics - overview
1/7/18





29/1/18



21/5/17


Night



Daytime

Feb 2017 Just flooded




15/12/16 DSM start




8 Dec 2016 - hardscape


----------



## Zeus. (9 Oct 2016)

Pumping update 10/2/18

_[QUOTE="ShadowMac, Via AquaScapingWorld]The purpose of flow is to diffuse the CO2 and nutrients. It is_ _also to ensure detritus does not collect, break the leaf barrier so leaves can absorb nutrients/CO2, and eliminate dead spots. You would be surprised how much flow is needed to accomplish this._

_If you run your filters in series (provided that is doable) you solve the lack of biomedia with one filter, but do not add flow to the system. The flow rates do not add up, you just get the max flow of whatever those filters are rated at, which is around 500 gph...not enough. You could run an independent loop for CO2 with a strong pump through a cerges reactor to make up for the flow and create a reliable CO2 system. I prefer reactors on an independent loop because it is then not subject to the variations in flow from canister filters over time. Running the filters separately will move double the amount of water. Putting the intake across from the outlet isn't usually done because you then eliminate good laminar flow._

_http://aquascapingpodcast.com/episode12_

_Don't underestimate the value of good flow combined with a simple in tank glass diffuser. I think people often overcompensate for a lack of flow with over doing CO2.[/QUOTE]_

:notworthy:

Well even before I read your post I understood why we need the flow 'Mass diffusivity' OFC  Had a read around at dinner time at work
it all makes sense why you quote 10x flow for aquascaping, difusion in  water is of the order 10000 slower than air ie very slow, and this will be componded by a big tank with irregular flow due to hardscaping.
So me thinks might need a powerhead or two for this tank. Handy to have one ready at filling just in case flow not enough or dead spot.
I do like to understand why something is done and the physics/chemistry/biology/maths behind it rather than doing it.


----------



## Zeus. (9 Oct 2016)

Re-guarding using the Hybrid-Energy Approach, I have been advised that the Peat will cause a drop in the pH, but seeing I have very hard water I do not think this is a big issue as long as I choose my plants carefully ( easy to medium) but would appreciate some feedback from the low-energy aficionados please 

Thinking of going for a DSM start too - seems to make a lot of sense to get plants rooted and the cycling done before adding the water

Thinking 
*Irish Moss Peat 100L by Westland*
*20L WESTLAND AQUATIC COMPOST*
Plus some grit
Plus gravel 3mm to suit scape


----------



## kadoxu (9 Oct 2016)

Zeus. said:


> *Fertilizer - *yes dependant on substrate approach


You may want to rethink this... adding CO2, 3 or 4 kessil lights and no ferts... plants will die. Aquatic plants absorb a lot of nutrients from the leaves, hence the need for water fertilizers. 
Do some research on the EI regime here on the forum. And my advice would be to go for Dry Salts.


----------



## Zeus. (10 Oct 2016)

kadoxu said:


> You may want to rethink this... adding CO2, 3 or 4 kessil lights and no ferts... plants will die. Aquatic plants absorb a lot of nutrients from the leaves, hence the need for water fertilizers.
> Do some research on the EI regime here on the forum. And my advice would be to go for Dry Salts.



Thanks for the reply kadoxu

Do plan to use ferts but to what level yet to decide which depends on which substrate I go for, using the dry salts does seem to be the cheapest way too 

Zeus


----------



## Manisha (10 Oct 2016)

Very challenging setup you have planned with both front & back being viewed.

http://www.ukaps.org/forum/threads/the-soil-substrate-or-dirted-planted-tank-a-how-to-guide.18943/ This is a helpful guide in the tutorials section on choosing a substrate.

I'm new to the hobby & run mostly low tech tanks & find you can run a successful balanced tank this way ☺

I haven't used DSM but it is very success for establishing root structures & attaching mosses to hardscape although I'm not sure if this will aid the cycling process to the extent of it being complete before flooding your tank & running your filters...


----------



## Zeus. (10 Oct 2016)

Manisha said:


> Very challenging setup you have planned with both front & back being viewed.
> 
> http://www.ukaps.org/forum/threads/the-soil-substrate-or-dirted-planted-tank-a-how-to-guide.18943/ This is a helpful guide in the tutorials section on choosing a substrate.
> 
> ...



already read the thread and pm Tim  before I started post - great thread.

Lots of choices but I like to understand why people are making the choices not just use product 'X' or do 'Y' hence I was questioning which substrate to go for and not just using ADA AS because everyone else does.

But been think about it all day and Why not just use non bio degradable Cat litter. Just had a good read around about cat litter then read *How to Mineralize Soil Substrates?* and it all makes sense why I should choose ADA AS

Shame I missed out on the 20% off for 24hrs at The Green Machine 



Manisha said:


> I haven't used DSM but it is very success for establishing root structures & attaching mosses to hardscape although I'm not sure if this will aid the cycling process to the extent of it being complete before flooding your tank & running your filters...



Read around quite a bit on DSM and even T. Barr gives it the thumbs up. The Cycling may not be complete but well on its way no mess about doing 2-3 50% water changes a week, Plus no algae blooms. leaf may have adapted to being air born but soon sort themselves out.


----------



## Manisha (11 Oct 2016)

If you do decide to go with TGM, they do have sales on from time to time ( I got my Amazonia from them with a 20% discount in March) & they'be had a few since... so you may get lucky?

That's cool, you've given yourself the best start with researching well & cetainly dry start has its advantages with reducing the risk of algae & DAILY water changes in a large tank  Though was under the impression you may still need a few big changes when you first flood as there still may be some leeching from the soil.

Looking forward to updates - sounds like an epic project


----------



## Zeus. (11 Oct 2016)

Manisha said:


> If you do decide to go with TGM, they do have sales on from time to time ( I got my Amazonia from them with a 20% discount in March) & they'be had a few since... so you may get lucky?
> 
> That's cool, you've given yourself the best start with researching well & cetainly dry start has its advantages with reducing the risk of algae & DAILY water changes in a large tank  Though was under the impression you may still need a few big changes when you first flood as there still may be some leeching from the soil.



Thanks for the TGM tip will hold off on order as will be needing quite a few bags. Reading lots and lots there is just so much to take in   The tank should be in in couple of weeks. Think my first scape will be a Xmas scene with polystyrene balls for snow and a few snowmen few rocks and wood flashing lights and devoid of water, I'm just not ready yet !



Manisha said:


> Looking forward to updates - sounds like an epic project



Thanks - hopefully not EPIC FAIL


----------



## Manisha (25 Oct 2016)

Hi Zeus, checking my emails & got a green machine notification "20% off everything"  If you are still wanting to get your ADA Amazonia? Just use voucher code *20FORME *


----------



## kadoxu (25 Oct 2016)

Manisha said:


> Hi Zeus, checking my emails & got a green machine notification "20% off everything"  If you are still wanting to get your ADA Amazonia? Just use voucher code *20FORME *


That's how I got mine... and a new aquarium... and a few more things!


----------



## Zeus. (25 Oct 2016)

Cheers m8  going down to TGM on 17 November might send email to see if I can use it on visit 

Working on 'Eco High Tank' theory ATM


----------



## kadoxu (26 Oct 2016)

This one is only available until the end of the month... bu they tend to have a 20% rather regularly, from what I've seen is the past few weeks.

I don't know if you'll be able to use it on the store... maybe you'll be lucky!


----------



## Zeus. (26 Oct 2016)

Sent email no replay yet, but need to see the rocks and wood and hand pick them so if they dont let me use the offer too bad , can always order the ADA AS over net


----------



## Manisha (27 Oct 2016)

I had a quick look (as hope to buy more san sui stone soon) & as Kadoxu said that code does seem to be only valid this month  Could you make a trip earlier? I got my scape & AS from them & as I'm in Northern Ireland couldn't pop into the shop but found phoning them the best way ordering. As you can explain your tank dimensions & what you would like? I found them really great with this aspect of setting up my tank ☺ I'd probably risk ordering everything at the 20% off price now then if any pieces are unsuitable exchange on the 17 November - Hardscape for a big tank adds up!


----------



## Zeus. (27 Oct 2016)

Manisha said:


> I'd probably risk ordering everything at the 20% off price now then if any pieces are unsuitable exchange on the 17 November - Hardscape for a big tank adds up!



Great idea "BATMAN'


----------



## Zeus. (28 Oct 2016)

Just phoned TGM and sorted VERY VERY HAPPY


----------



## Zeus. (30 Oct 2016)

re- *Controlling CO2 levels efficiency 

ordered Energenie LAN Power Management System £65 *


----------



## Zeus. (30 Oct 2016)

Cancelled order * Energenie LAN Power Management System*

read this
How to use a PLC to control your fish tank very tempting indeed  auto dosser as well , just bit of DIY


----------



## Zeus. (5 Nov 2016)

So been working with the PLC demo program– wow its F#####g Amazing, this baby will make the “Zeus Eco Magatech Climate Complete” . It’s only on the demo software ATM but working in simulation mode. With “STD mode”, “WC mode”, “Holiday mode” and my favourite “Zeus Mode” that’s “God mode”or “Crazy Dog Mode” OFC.

You can switch them over at the press of a button, and I think remotely- Very cool

So even if “Zeus mode” is a complete failure, press of one button and all changes on the fly back to STD Mode

*“STD mode”* pretty much the standard timings for lighting, CO2 control, filters pumps heaters etc

*“WC mode”* well turns everything off except the lights

*“Holiday mode”* cuts back on photoperiod, auto dosing etc

*“Zeus mode”* Filter (2000L/H) on 24/7, trickle CO2 on for photoperiod plus CO2 Booster period, Independent loop Ehiem 3000+ on whilst reaching idea CO2 levels, with CO2 booster on- then CO2 booster off, switching Ehiem 3000+ on for say 5mins every hour without CO2 booster. Skimmer/powerhead on night period only. Heaters off during CO2 booster period.


Addition features

Auto dosser OFC which reduces dose during Holiday period

“Moonlight pass over period” Yep I have four kessils can control the output levels with the PLC (many thanks the ‘ian_m’ on here – who did the program for me ) but at a hardware of cost of £100+ for the PLC extension module. But can use the PLC by itself without the PLC extension module and with the light level output being controlled by the kessil controller (I already have) then have the PLC have one light on at a time for extended viewing (say for 2hrs)- do like this idea

“Variable temp control” Completely over the top or is it! Basically read quite a few times about heaters getting stuck on. So 'if 'I go for and industrial temp sensor/monitoring via PLC (£150) the temp regulators on heaters are redundant, as the PLC will be controlling them with industrial reliability. So why not have the day temp slightly higher then night temp as well.

Thinking of getting pH probe to get the CO2 levels right, log times on PLC then when happy with settings etc Take pH probe off

Tank comes Tuesday


----------



## Zeus. (9 Oct 2016)

Hi all

Since starting this 'Journal' as a complete Newbie, I have been given the great Honour of it becoming a Featured Journal. I have/will be working on trying to get as much detail down as possible by adding historical content and getting some better Pics, without removing the historical note of the journey. Was is missing is all the help I have received help from many UKAPS members and Moderators via PMs along the way which has made this tank possible. Plus the many hours of reading post/threads 

Thanks Guys  its your friendly help and content thats made it all possible and great fun along the way 

_________________________________________________________________________________

The Journey

*Me*

The last tank I owned was over 20 years ago 500 litre. But things have moved so so I can safely say my status is novice.

Why 'Olympus is Calling' nothing to do with the design really but I would like to think I will end up with 'Natural beauty' Olympus relates to my AKA for gaming 'Zeus' and then one off my E-mails 'zeus@mountolympus.....' yep but cheesy but it was done a long time ago 

Ten weeks ago I wasn't even thing about a tank. But from the comment of the wife of a fish tank would look good in the lounge and my son getting into aquascaping. The snow ball is rolling and gather momentum. The tank is ordered and some hardware and I fell like I've jumped into the very deep end of the pool and theres a strong current and I'm not a good swimmer.

So please feel free to criticise me and I would appropriate any input or thoughts you may have. Yes in gaming terms I'm the 'Noobie'

*Budjet -* don't really have one but Dont mind paying for quality more than happy to make/mod. Hate paying over the odds for BS


*The Tank *

The tank will be used as a room divider with short side against wall - just to make it more of a challenge

Being used as room divider so will be seeing it front back and side.
Size 60" x 24" x 24" 109 UK gallons (496 Litre)
Optiwhite front back and side.
Cabinet style - Scandinavian with hood - hood can be used open hood or closed depending on lights used

*Filter *-

Fluval FX6  output 2130LPH-  With course and medium STD sponges and 800grams of Biohome Ultimate
Eheim compact 3000+ for separate loop output 3000LPH
Maxspect twin Gyre XF230 and Gyre Advanced Controller planed for upgrade in sept 2018 on release of new model -output 16,000-18,000 LPH
*Filter Output*


- Twin Spraybars with the main upper from FX6 one having 4.0mm x23 holes and 3.5mm x4holes and the opposite end low in tank to help keep a Gyre effect of turnover

*Lights* -

T5 24w four.
Four kessil A160we tuna sun with controller. plus dimming via PLC and Kessil controller, kessils 20cm above water level.
Tank has different light intensity zones
*Moonlight Passover*

*Heaters* -

Hydor ETH External Thermal Heater x2
*CO2 -*

Ultimate Complete Aquarium CO2 System for plated tank up to 500L with twin 12V DC CO2 Solenoid Valves and Precision Needle Valve
Duel CO2 injection with twin *APS EF2 CO2 reactors and Pro Flora Inline difusors*
Latest UP High Precision pH Controller for Planted Tank - With pH Electrode - Used Via PLC to get Fast 1.0+pH drop in less than 1hr with the use of twin injection.
6.5Kg CO2 cylinder Last about 30 days
*Hanna pH Probe HI-98129*

*Water *Tap

*Substrate*

ADA Aquasiol
*Fertilizer *

EI salts 100% - Use Rotala butterfly for stock solution plus epsom salts for Mg
Liquid Carbon
*Macro,Micro Liquid Carbon  PLC Auto doser*

*PLC *(Programmable Logic Controller)

Lights Auto dosing CO2 temp etc -*How to use a PLC to control your fish tank.* Cheers Ian without your help a PLC might never of happen 
*Flora*


Eleocharis acicularis 'mini' - carpet
Lilaeopsis brasiliensis 'micro swords' - carpet
Helanthium tenellum 'Brown' - carpet
Monti Carlo - Little in carpet here and there
Alternanthera reineckii 'Mini' - removed
Anubias nana
Bucephalandra 'wavy green'
Cryptocoryne parva
Cryptocoryne balanase - removed
Cryptocoryne petchi
Cryptocoryne wendti- removed but a few come though
Cyperus helferi - removed - algae magnet
Pogostemon helferi
Fissidens fontanus
Hydrocotyle tripartita
Hygrophila pinnatifida
Hygrophila “Araguaia”
Microsorum pteropus 'narrow' - removed but little still in tank
Microsorum pteropus 'Trident'
Juncus repens - removed
Hydrocotyle verticillata
Lindernia rotundifolia
Rotala H'RA
Bolbitis Heuelotii
Pearl Weed
Ceratopteris thalictroides
Ricca Moss : love and hate this stuff - looks great but spreads in carpet PITA to get out/control
Blyxa Japonica
*Clean up crew*

Amanos x60+
RCS x200+++++
Theodoxus Fluviatilis - Freshwater breeding nerite x30 - no luck
Ramshorn Snails 
Pest snails 
Ottos x5
Tiger Ottos x2
SAE x3
Zeus

(thanks to the guys at AquaScaping World Forum esp ShadowMac who have help guided me in the right direction in the very early months )

----------------------------------------------------------------
Latest Vid of Olympus



Place for Pics - overview
1/7/18





29/1/18



21/5/17


Night



Daytime

Feb 2017 Just flooded




15/12/16 DSM start




8 Dec 2016 - hardscape


----------



## Zeus. (9 Oct 2016)

Pumping update 10/2/18

_[QUOTE="ShadowMac, Via AquaScapingWorld]The purpose of flow is to diffuse the CO2 and nutrients. It is_ _also to ensure detritus does not collect, break the leaf barrier so leaves can absorb nutrients/CO2, and eliminate dead spots. You would be surprised how much flow is needed to accomplish this._

_If you run your filters in series (provided that is doable) you solve the lack of biomedia with one filter, but do not add flow to the system. The flow rates do not add up, you just get the max flow of whatever those filters are rated at, which is around 500 gph...not enough. You could run an independent loop for CO2 with a strong pump through a cerges reactor to make up for the flow and create a reliable CO2 system. I prefer reactors on an independent loop because it is then not subject to the variations in flow from canister filters over time. Running the filters separately will move double the amount of water. Putting the intake across from the outlet isn't usually done because you then eliminate good laminar flow._

_http://aquascapingpodcast.com/episode12_

_Don't underestimate the value of good flow combined with a simple in tank glass diffuser. I think people often overcompensate for a lack of flow with over doing CO2.[/QUOTE]_

:notworthy:

Well even before I read your post I understood why we need the flow 'Mass diffusivity' OFC  Had a read around at dinner time at work
it all makes sense why you quote 10x flow for aquascaping, difusion in  water is of the order 10000 slower than air ie very slow, and this will be componded by a big tank with irregular flow due to hardscaping.
So me thinks might need a powerhead or two for this tank. Handy to have one ready at filling just in case flow not enough or dead spot.
I do like to understand why something is done and the physics/chemistry/biology/maths behind it rather than doing it.


----------



## Zeus. (9 Oct 2016)

Re-guarding using the Hybrid-Energy Approach, I have been advised that the Peat will cause a drop in the pH, but seeing I have very hard water I do not think this is a big issue as long as I choose my plants carefully ( easy to medium) but would appreciate some feedback from the low-energy aficionados please 

Thinking of going for a DSM start too - seems to make a lot of sense to get plants rooted and the cycling done before adding the water

Thinking 
*Irish Moss Peat 100L by Westland*
*20L WESTLAND AQUATIC COMPOST*
Plus some grit
Plus gravel 3mm to suit scape


----------



## kadoxu (9 Oct 2016)

Zeus. said:


> *Fertilizer - *yes dependant on substrate approach


You may want to rethink this... adding CO2, 3 or 4 kessil lights and no ferts... plants will die. Aquatic plants absorb a lot of nutrients from the leaves, hence the need for water fertilizers. 
Do some research on the EI regime here on the forum. And my advice would be to go for Dry Salts.


----------



## Zeus. (10 Oct 2016)

kadoxu said:


> You may want to rethink this... adding CO2, 3 or 4 kessil lights and no ferts... plants will die. Aquatic plants absorb a lot of nutrients from the leaves, hence the need for water fertilizers.
> Do some research on the EI regime here on the forum. And my advice would be to go for Dry Salts.



Thanks for the reply kadoxu

Do plan to use ferts but to what level yet to decide which depends on which substrate I go for, using the dry salts does seem to be the cheapest way too 

Zeus


----------



## Manisha (10 Oct 2016)

Very challenging setup you have planned with both front & back being viewed.

http://www.ukaps.org/forum/threads/the-soil-substrate-or-dirted-planted-tank-a-how-to-guide.18943/ This is a helpful guide in the tutorials section on choosing a substrate.

I'm new to the hobby & run mostly low tech tanks & find you can run a successful balanced tank this way ☺

I haven't used DSM but it is very success for establishing root structures & attaching mosses to hardscape although I'm not sure if this will aid the cycling process to the extent of it being complete before flooding your tank & running your filters...


----------



## Zeus. (10 Oct 2016)

Manisha said:


> Very challenging setup you have planned with both front & back being viewed.
> 
> http://www.ukaps.org/forum/threads/the-soil-substrate-or-dirted-planted-tank-a-how-to-guide.18943/ This is a helpful guide in the tutorials section on choosing a substrate.
> 
> ...



already read the thread and pm Tim  before I started post - great thread.

Lots of choices but I like to understand why people are making the choices not just use product 'X' or do 'Y' hence I was questioning which substrate to go for and not just using ADA AS because everyone else does.

But been think about it all day and Why not just use non bio degradable Cat litter. Just had a good read around about cat litter then read *How to Mineralize Soil Substrates?* and it all makes sense why I should choose ADA AS

Shame I missed out on the 20% off for 24hrs at The Green Machine 



Manisha said:


> I haven't used DSM but it is very success for establishing root structures & attaching mosses to hardscape although I'm not sure if this will aid the cycling process to the extent of it being complete before flooding your tank & running your filters...



Read around quite a bit on DSM and even T. Barr gives it the thumbs up. The Cycling may not be complete but well on its way no mess about doing 2-3 50% water changes a week, Plus no algae blooms. leaf may have adapted to being air born but soon sort themselves out.


----------



## Manisha (11 Oct 2016)

If you do decide to go with TGM, they do have sales on from time to time ( I got my Amazonia from them with a 20% discount in March) & they'be had a few since... so you may get lucky?

That's cool, you've given yourself the best start with researching well & cetainly dry start has its advantages with reducing the risk of algae & DAILY water changes in a large tank  Though was under the impression you may still need a few big changes when you first flood as there still may be some leeching from the soil.

Looking forward to updates - sounds like an epic project


----------



## Zeus. (11 Oct 2016)

Manisha said:


> If you do decide to go with TGM, they do have sales on from time to time ( I got my Amazonia from them with a 20% discount in March) & they'be had a few since... so you may get lucky?
> 
> That's cool, you've given yourself the best start with researching well & cetainly dry start has its advantages with reducing the risk of algae & DAILY water changes in a large tank  Though was under the impression you may still need a few big changes when you first flood as there still may be some leeching from the soil.



Thanks for the TGM tip will hold off on order as will be needing quite a few bags. Reading lots and lots there is just so much to take in   The tank should be in in couple of weeks. Think my first scape will be a Xmas scene with polystyrene balls for snow and a few snowmen few rocks and wood flashing lights and devoid of water, I'm just not ready yet !



Manisha said:


> Looking forward to updates - sounds like an epic project



Thanks - hopefully not EPIC FAIL


----------



## Manisha (25 Oct 2016)

Hi Zeus, checking my emails & got a green machine notification "20% off everything"  If you are still wanting to get your ADA Amazonia? Just use voucher code *20FORME *


----------



## kadoxu (25 Oct 2016)

Manisha said:


> Hi Zeus, checking my emails & got a green machine notification "20% off everything"  If you are still wanting to get your ADA Amazonia? Just use voucher code *20FORME *


That's how I got mine... and a new aquarium... and a few more things!


----------



## Zeus. (25 Oct 2016)

Cheers m8  going down to TGM on 17 November might send email to see if I can use it on visit 

Working on 'Eco High Tank' theory ATM


----------



## kadoxu (26 Oct 2016)

This one is only available until the end of the month... bu they tend to have a 20% rather regularly, from what I've seen is the past few weeks.

I don't know if you'll be able to use it on the store... maybe you'll be lucky!


----------



## Zeus. (26 Oct 2016)

Sent email no replay yet, but need to see the rocks and wood and hand pick them so if they dont let me use the offer too bad , can always order the ADA AS over net


----------



## Manisha (27 Oct 2016)

I had a quick look (as hope to buy more san sui stone soon) & as Kadoxu said that code does seem to be only valid this month  Could you make a trip earlier? I got my scape & AS from them & as I'm in Northern Ireland couldn't pop into the shop but found phoning them the best way ordering. As you can explain your tank dimensions & what you would like? I found them really great with this aspect of setting up my tank ☺ I'd probably risk ordering everything at the 20% off price now then if any pieces are unsuitable exchange on the 17 November - Hardscape for a big tank adds up!


----------



## Zeus. (27 Oct 2016)

Manisha said:


> I'd probably risk ordering everything at the 20% off price now then if any pieces are unsuitable exchange on the 17 November - Hardscape for a big tank adds up!



Great idea "BATMAN'


----------



## Zeus. (28 Oct 2016)

Just phoned TGM and sorted VERY VERY HAPPY


----------



## Zeus. (30 Oct 2016)

re- *Controlling CO2 levels efficiency 

ordered Energenie LAN Power Management System £65 *


----------



## Zeus. (30 Oct 2016)

Cancelled order * Energenie LAN Power Management System*

read this
How to use a PLC to control your fish tank very tempting indeed  auto dosser as well , just bit of DIY


----------



## Zeus. (5 Nov 2016)

So been working with the PLC demo program– wow its F#####g Amazing, this baby will make the “Zeus Eco Magatech Climate Complete” . It’s only on the demo software ATM but working in simulation mode. With “STD mode”, “WC mode”, “Holiday mode” and my favourite “Zeus Mode” that’s “God mode”or “Crazy Dog Mode” OFC.

You can switch them over at the press of a button, and I think remotely- Very cool

So even if “Zeus mode” is a complete failure, press of one button and all changes on the fly back to STD Mode

*“STD mode”* pretty much the standard timings for lighting, CO2 control, filters pumps heaters etc

*“WC mode”* well turns everything off except the lights

*“Holiday mode”* cuts back on photoperiod, auto dosing etc

*“Zeus mode”* Filter (2000L/H) on 24/7, trickle CO2 on for photoperiod plus CO2 Booster period, Independent loop Ehiem 3000+ on whilst reaching idea CO2 levels, with CO2 booster on- then CO2 booster off, switching Ehiem 3000+ on for say 5mins every hour without CO2 booster. Skimmer/powerhead on night period only. Heaters off during CO2 booster period.


Addition features

Auto dosser OFC which reduces dose during Holiday period

“Moonlight pass over period” Yep I have four kessils can control the output levels with the PLC (many thanks the ‘ian_m’ on here – who did the program for me ) but at a hardware of cost of £100+ for the PLC extension module. But can use the PLC by itself without the PLC extension module and with the light level output being controlled by the kessil controller (I already have) then have the PLC have one light on at a time for extended viewing (say for 2hrs)- do like this idea

“Variable temp control” Completely over the top or is it! Basically read quite a few times about heaters getting stuck on. So 'if 'I go for and industrial temp sensor/monitoring via PLC (£150) the temp regulators on heaters are redundant, as the PLC will be controlling them with industrial reliability. So why not have the day temp slightly higher then night temp as well.

Thinking of getting pH probe to get the CO2 levels right, log times on PLC then when happy with settings etc Take pH probe off

Tank comes Tuesday


----------



## Zeus. (9 Oct 2016)

Hi all

Since starting this 'Journal' as a complete Newbie, I have been given the great Honour of it becoming a Featured Journal. I have/will be working on trying to get as much detail down as possible by adding historical content and getting some better Pics, without removing the historical note of the journey. Was is missing is all the help I have received help from many UKAPS members and Moderators via PMs along the way which has made this tank possible. Plus the many hours of reading post/threads 

Thanks Guys  its your friendly help and content thats made it all possible and great fun along the way 

_________________________________________________________________________________

The Journey

*Me*

The last tank I owned was over 20 years ago 500 litre. But things have moved so so I can safely say my status is novice.

Why 'Olympus is Calling' nothing to do with the design really but I would like to think I will end up with 'Natural beauty' Olympus relates to my AKA for gaming 'Zeus' and then one off my E-mails 'zeus@mountolympus.....' yep but cheesy but it was done a long time ago 

Ten weeks ago I wasn't even thing about a tank. But from the comment of the wife of a fish tank would look good in the lounge and my son getting into aquascaping. The snow ball is rolling and gather momentum. The tank is ordered and some hardware and I fell like I've jumped into the very deep end of the pool and theres a strong current and I'm not a good swimmer.

So please feel free to criticise me and I would appropriate any input or thoughts you may have. Yes in gaming terms I'm the 'Noobie'

*Budjet -* don't really have one but Dont mind paying for quality more than happy to make/mod. Hate paying over the odds for BS


*The Tank *

The tank will be used as a room divider with short side against wall - just to make it more of a challenge

Being used as room divider so will be seeing it front back and side.
Size 60" x 24" x 24" 109 UK gallons (496 Litre)
Optiwhite front back and side.
Cabinet style - Scandinavian with hood - hood can be used open hood or closed depending on lights used

*Filter *-

Fluval FX6  output 2130LPH-  With course and medium STD sponges and 800grams of Biohome Ultimate
Eheim compact 3000+ for separate loop output 3000LPH
Maxspect twin Gyre XF230 and Gyre Advanced Controller planed for upgrade in sept 2018 on release of new model -output 16,000-18,000 LPH
*Filter Output*


- Twin Spraybars with the main upper from FX6 one having 4.0mm x23 holes and 3.5mm x4holes and the opposite end low in tank to help keep a Gyre effect of turnover

*Lights* -

T5 24w four.
Four kessil A160we tuna sun with controller. plus dimming via PLC and Kessil controller, kessils 20cm above water level.
Tank has different light intensity zones
*Moonlight Passover*

*Heaters* -

Hydor ETH External Thermal Heater x2
*CO2 -*

Ultimate Complete Aquarium CO2 System for plated tank up to 500L with twin 12V DC CO2 Solenoid Valves and Precision Needle Valve
Duel CO2 injection with twin *APS EF2 CO2 reactors and Pro Flora Inline difusors*
Latest UP High Precision pH Controller for Planted Tank - With pH Electrode - Used Via PLC to get Fast 1.0+pH drop in less than 1hr with the use of twin injection.
6.5Kg CO2 cylinder Last about 30 days
*Hanna pH Probe HI-98129*

*Water *Tap

*Substrate*

ADA Aquasiol
*Fertilizer *

EI salts 100% - Use Rotala butterfly for stock solution plus epsom salts for Mg
Liquid Carbon
*Macro,Micro Liquid Carbon  PLC Auto doser*

*PLC *(Programmable Logic Controller)

Lights Auto dosing CO2 temp etc -*How to use a PLC to control your fish tank.* Cheers Ian without your help a PLC might never of happen 
*Flora*


Eleocharis acicularis 'mini' - carpet
Lilaeopsis brasiliensis 'micro swords' - carpet
Helanthium tenellum 'Brown' - carpet
Monti Carlo - Little in carpet here and there
Alternanthera reineckii 'Mini' - removed
Anubias nana
Bucephalandra 'wavy green'
Cryptocoryne parva
Cryptocoryne balanase - removed
Cryptocoryne petchi
Cryptocoryne wendti- removed but a few come though
Cyperus helferi - removed - algae magnet
Pogostemon helferi
Fissidens fontanus
Hydrocotyle tripartita
Hygrophila pinnatifida
Hygrophila “Araguaia”
Microsorum pteropus 'narrow' - removed but little still in tank
Microsorum pteropus 'Trident'
Juncus repens - removed
Hydrocotyle verticillata
Lindernia rotundifolia
Rotala H'RA
Bolbitis Heuelotii
Pearl Weed
Ceratopteris thalictroides
Ricca Moss : love and hate this stuff - looks great but spreads in carpet PITA to get out/control
Blyxa Japonica
*Clean up crew*

Amanos x60+
RCS x200+++++
Theodoxus Fluviatilis - Freshwater breeding nerite x30 - no luck
Ramshorn Snails 
Pest snails 
Ottos x5
Tiger Ottos x2
SAE x3
Zeus

(thanks to the guys at AquaScaping World Forum esp ShadowMac who have help guided me in the right direction in the very early months )

----------------------------------------------------------------
Latest Vid of Olympus



Place for Pics - overview
1/7/18





29/1/18



21/5/17


Night



Daytime

Feb 2017 Just flooded




15/12/16 DSM start




8 Dec 2016 - hardscape


----------



## Zeus. (9 Oct 2016)

Pumping update 10/2/18

_[QUOTE="ShadowMac, Via AquaScapingWorld]The purpose of flow is to diffuse the CO2 and nutrients. It is_ _also to ensure detritus does not collect, break the leaf barrier so leaves can absorb nutrients/CO2, and eliminate dead spots. You would be surprised how much flow is needed to accomplish this._

_If you run your filters in series (provided that is doable) you solve the lack of biomedia with one filter, but do not add flow to the system. The flow rates do not add up, you just get the max flow of whatever those filters are rated at, which is around 500 gph...not enough. You could run an independent loop for CO2 with a strong pump through a cerges reactor to make up for the flow and create a reliable CO2 system. I prefer reactors on an independent loop because it is then not subject to the variations in flow from canister filters over time. Running the filters separately will move double the amount of water. Putting the intake across from the outlet isn't usually done because you then eliminate good laminar flow._

_http://aquascapingpodcast.com/episode12_

_Don't underestimate the value of good flow combined with a simple in tank glass diffuser. I think people often overcompensate for a lack of flow with over doing CO2.[/QUOTE]_

:notworthy:

Well even before I read your post I understood why we need the flow 'Mass diffusivity' OFC  Had a read around at dinner time at work
it all makes sense why you quote 10x flow for aquascaping, difusion in  water is of the order 10000 slower than air ie very slow, and this will be componded by a big tank with irregular flow due to hardscaping.
So me thinks might need a powerhead or two for this tank. Handy to have one ready at filling just in case flow not enough or dead spot.
I do like to understand why something is done and the physics/chemistry/biology/maths behind it rather than doing it.


----------



## Zeus. (9 Oct 2016)

Re-guarding using the Hybrid-Energy Approach, I have been advised that the Peat will cause a drop in the pH, but seeing I have very hard water I do not think this is a big issue as long as I choose my plants carefully ( easy to medium) but would appreciate some feedback from the low-energy aficionados please 

Thinking of going for a DSM start too - seems to make a lot of sense to get plants rooted and the cycling done before adding the water

Thinking 
*Irish Moss Peat 100L by Westland*
*20L WESTLAND AQUATIC COMPOST*
Plus some grit
Plus gravel 3mm to suit scape


----------



## kadoxu (9 Oct 2016)

Zeus. said:


> *Fertilizer - *yes dependant on substrate approach


You may want to rethink this... adding CO2, 3 or 4 kessil lights and no ferts... plants will die. Aquatic plants absorb a lot of nutrients from the leaves, hence the need for water fertilizers. 
Do some research on the EI regime here on the forum. And my advice would be to go for Dry Salts.


----------



## Zeus. (10 Oct 2016)

kadoxu said:


> You may want to rethink this... adding CO2, 3 or 4 kessil lights and no ferts... plants will die. Aquatic plants absorb a lot of nutrients from the leaves, hence the need for water fertilizers.
> Do some research on the EI regime here on the forum. And my advice would be to go for Dry Salts.



Thanks for the reply kadoxu

Do plan to use ferts but to what level yet to decide which depends on which substrate I go for, using the dry salts does seem to be the cheapest way too 

Zeus


----------



## Manisha (10 Oct 2016)

Very challenging setup you have planned with both front & back being viewed.

http://www.ukaps.org/forum/threads/the-soil-substrate-or-dirted-planted-tank-a-how-to-guide.18943/ This is a helpful guide in the tutorials section on choosing a substrate.

I'm new to the hobby & run mostly low tech tanks & find you can run a successful balanced tank this way ☺

I haven't used DSM but it is very success for establishing root structures & attaching mosses to hardscape although I'm not sure if this will aid the cycling process to the extent of it being complete before flooding your tank & running your filters...


----------



## Zeus. (10 Oct 2016)

Manisha said:


> Very challenging setup you have planned with both front & back being viewed.
> 
> http://www.ukaps.org/forum/threads/the-soil-substrate-or-dirted-planted-tank-a-how-to-guide.18943/ This is a helpful guide in the tutorials section on choosing a substrate.
> 
> ...



already read the thread and pm Tim  before I started post - great thread.

Lots of choices but I like to understand why people are making the choices not just use product 'X' or do 'Y' hence I was questioning which substrate to go for and not just using ADA AS because everyone else does.

But been think about it all day and Why not just use non bio degradable Cat litter. Just had a good read around about cat litter then read *How to Mineralize Soil Substrates?* and it all makes sense why I should choose ADA AS

Shame I missed out on the 20% off for 24hrs at The Green Machine 



Manisha said:


> I haven't used DSM but it is very success for establishing root structures & attaching mosses to hardscape although I'm not sure if this will aid the cycling process to the extent of it being complete before flooding your tank & running your filters...



Read around quite a bit on DSM and even T. Barr gives it the thumbs up. The Cycling may not be complete but well on its way no mess about doing 2-3 50% water changes a week, Plus no algae blooms. leaf may have adapted to being air born but soon sort themselves out.


----------



## Manisha (11 Oct 2016)

If you do decide to go with TGM, they do have sales on from time to time ( I got my Amazonia from them with a 20% discount in March) & they'be had a few since... so you may get lucky?

That's cool, you've given yourself the best start with researching well & cetainly dry start has its advantages with reducing the risk of algae & DAILY water changes in a large tank  Though was under the impression you may still need a few big changes when you first flood as there still may be some leeching from the soil.

Looking forward to updates - sounds like an epic project


----------



## Zeus. (11 Oct 2016)

Manisha said:


> If you do decide to go with TGM, they do have sales on from time to time ( I got my Amazonia from them with a 20% discount in March) & they'be had a few since... so you may get lucky?
> 
> That's cool, you've given yourself the best start with researching well & cetainly dry start has its advantages with reducing the risk of algae & DAILY water changes in a large tank  Though was under the impression you may still need a few big changes when you first flood as there still may be some leeching from the soil.



Thanks for the TGM tip will hold off on order as will be needing quite a few bags. Reading lots and lots there is just so much to take in   The tank should be in in couple of weeks. Think my first scape will be a Xmas scene with polystyrene balls for snow and a few snowmen few rocks and wood flashing lights and devoid of water, I'm just not ready yet !



Manisha said:


> Looking forward to updates - sounds like an epic project



Thanks - hopefully not EPIC FAIL


----------



## Manisha (25 Oct 2016)

Hi Zeus, checking my emails & got a green machine notification "20% off everything"  If you are still wanting to get your ADA Amazonia? Just use voucher code *20FORME *


----------



## kadoxu (25 Oct 2016)

Manisha said:


> Hi Zeus, checking my emails & got a green machine notification "20% off everything"  If you are still wanting to get your ADA Amazonia? Just use voucher code *20FORME *


That's how I got mine... and a new aquarium... and a few more things!


----------



## Zeus. (25 Oct 2016)

Cheers m8  going down to TGM on 17 November might send email to see if I can use it on visit 

Working on 'Eco High Tank' theory ATM


----------



## kadoxu (26 Oct 2016)

This one is only available until the end of the month... bu they tend to have a 20% rather regularly, from what I've seen is the past few weeks.

I don't know if you'll be able to use it on the store... maybe you'll be lucky!


----------



## Zeus. (26 Oct 2016)

Sent email no replay yet, but need to see the rocks and wood and hand pick them so if they dont let me use the offer too bad , can always order the ADA AS over net


----------



## Manisha (27 Oct 2016)

I had a quick look (as hope to buy more san sui stone soon) & as Kadoxu said that code does seem to be only valid this month  Could you make a trip earlier? I got my scape & AS from them & as I'm in Northern Ireland couldn't pop into the shop but found phoning them the best way ordering. As you can explain your tank dimensions & what you would like? I found them really great with this aspect of setting up my tank ☺ I'd probably risk ordering everything at the 20% off price now then if any pieces are unsuitable exchange on the 17 November - Hardscape for a big tank adds up!


----------



## Zeus. (27 Oct 2016)

Manisha said:


> I'd probably risk ordering everything at the 20% off price now then if any pieces are unsuitable exchange on the 17 November - Hardscape for a big tank adds up!



Great idea "BATMAN'


----------



## Zeus. (28 Oct 2016)

Just phoned TGM and sorted VERY VERY HAPPY


----------



## Zeus. (30 Oct 2016)

re- *Controlling CO2 levels efficiency 

ordered Energenie LAN Power Management System £65 *


----------



## Zeus. (30 Oct 2016)

Cancelled order * Energenie LAN Power Management System*

read this
How to use a PLC to control your fish tank very tempting indeed  auto dosser as well , just bit of DIY


----------



## Zeus. (5 Nov 2016)

So been working with the PLC demo program– wow its F#####g Amazing, this baby will make the “Zeus Eco Magatech Climate Complete” . It’s only on the demo software ATM but working in simulation mode. With “STD mode”, “WC mode”, “Holiday mode” and my favourite “Zeus Mode” that’s “God mode”or “Crazy Dog Mode” OFC.

You can switch them over at the press of a button, and I think remotely- Very cool

So even if “Zeus mode” is a complete failure, press of one button and all changes on the fly back to STD Mode

*“STD mode”* pretty much the standard timings for lighting, CO2 control, filters pumps heaters etc

*“WC mode”* well turns everything off except the lights

*“Holiday mode”* cuts back on photoperiod, auto dosing etc

*“Zeus mode”* Filter (2000L/H) on 24/7, trickle CO2 on for photoperiod plus CO2 Booster period, Independent loop Ehiem 3000+ on whilst reaching idea CO2 levels, with CO2 booster on- then CO2 booster off, switching Ehiem 3000+ on for say 5mins every hour without CO2 booster. Skimmer/powerhead on night period only. Heaters off during CO2 booster period.


Addition features

Auto dosser OFC which reduces dose during Holiday period

“Moonlight pass over period” Yep I have four kessils can control the output levels with the PLC (many thanks the ‘ian_m’ on here – who did the program for me ) but at a hardware of cost of £100+ for the PLC extension module. But can use the PLC by itself without the PLC extension module and with the light level output being controlled by the kessil controller (I already have) then have the PLC have one light on at a time for extended viewing (say for 2hrs)- do like this idea

“Variable temp control” Completely over the top or is it! Basically read quite a few times about heaters getting stuck on. So 'if 'I go for and industrial temp sensor/monitoring via PLC (£150) the temp regulators on heaters are redundant, as the PLC will be controlling them with industrial reliability. So why not have the day temp slightly higher then night temp as well.

Thinking of getting pH probe to get the CO2 levels right, log times on PLC then when happy with settings etc Take pH probe off

Tank comes Tuesday


----------



## Zeus. (9 Oct 2016)

Hi all

Since starting this 'Journal' as a complete Newbie, I have been given the great Honour of it becoming a Featured Journal. I have/will be working on trying to get as much detail down as possible by adding historical content and getting some better Pics, without removing the historical note of the journey. Was is missing is all the help I have received help from many UKAPS members and Moderators via PMs along the way which has made this tank possible. Plus the many hours of reading post/threads 

Thanks Guys  its your friendly help and content thats made it all possible and great fun along the way 

_________________________________________________________________________________

The Journey

*Me*

The last tank I owned was over 20 years ago 500 litre. But things have moved so so I can safely say my status is novice.

Why 'Olympus is Calling' nothing to do with the design really but I would like to think I will end up with 'Natural beauty' Olympus relates to my AKA for gaming 'Zeus' and then one off my E-mails 'zeus@mountolympus.....' yep but cheesy but it was done a long time ago 

Ten weeks ago I wasn't even thing about a tank. But from the comment of the wife of a fish tank would look good in the lounge and my son getting into aquascaping. The snow ball is rolling and gather momentum. The tank is ordered and some hardware and I fell like I've jumped into the very deep end of the pool and theres a strong current and I'm not a good swimmer.

So please feel free to criticise me and I would appropriate any input or thoughts you may have. Yes in gaming terms I'm the 'Noobie'

*Budjet -* don't really have one but Dont mind paying for quality more than happy to make/mod. Hate paying over the odds for BS


*The Tank *

The tank will be used as a room divider with short side against wall - just to make it more of a challenge

Being used as room divider so will be seeing it front back and side.
Size 60" x 24" x 24" 109 UK gallons (496 Litre)
Optiwhite front back and side.
Cabinet style - Scandinavian with hood - hood can be used open hood or closed depending on lights used

*Filter *-

Fluval FX6  output 2130LPH-  With course and medium STD sponges and 800grams of Biohome Ultimate
Eheim compact 3000+ for separate loop output 3000LPH
Maxspect twin Gyre XF230 and Gyre Advanced Controller planed for upgrade in sept 2018 on release of new model -output 16,000-18,000 LPH
*Filter Output*


- Twin Spraybars with the main upper from FX6 one having 4.0mm x23 holes and 3.5mm x4holes and the opposite end low in tank to help keep a Gyre effect of turnover

*Lights* -

T5 24w four.
Four kessil A160we tuna sun with controller. plus dimming via PLC and Kessil controller, kessils 20cm above water level.
Tank has different light intensity zones
*Moonlight Passover*

*Heaters* -

Hydor ETH External Thermal Heater x2
*CO2 -*

Ultimate Complete Aquarium CO2 System for plated tank up to 500L with twin 12V DC CO2 Solenoid Valves and Precision Needle Valve
Duel CO2 injection with twin *APS EF2 CO2 reactors and Pro Flora Inline difusors*
Latest UP High Precision pH Controller for Planted Tank - With pH Electrode - Used Via PLC to get Fast 1.0+pH drop in less than 1hr with the use of twin injection.
6.5Kg CO2 cylinder Last about 30 days
*Hanna pH Probe HI-98129*

*Water *Tap

*Substrate*

ADA Aquasiol
*Fertilizer *

EI salts 100% - Use Rotala butterfly for stock solution plus epsom salts for Mg
Liquid Carbon
*Macro,Micro Liquid Carbon  PLC Auto doser*

*PLC *(Programmable Logic Controller)

Lights Auto dosing CO2 temp etc -*How to use a PLC to control your fish tank.* Cheers Ian without your help a PLC might never of happen 
*Flora*


Eleocharis acicularis 'mini' - carpet
Lilaeopsis brasiliensis 'micro swords' - carpet
Helanthium tenellum 'Brown' - carpet
Monti Carlo - Little in carpet here and there
Alternanthera reineckii 'Mini' - removed
Anubias nana
Bucephalandra 'wavy green'
Cryptocoryne parva
Cryptocoryne balanase - removed
Cryptocoryne petchi
Cryptocoryne wendti- removed but a few come though
Cyperus helferi - removed - algae magnet
Pogostemon helferi
Fissidens fontanus
Hydrocotyle tripartita
Hygrophila pinnatifida
Hygrophila “Araguaia”
Microsorum pteropus 'narrow' - removed but little still in tank
Microsorum pteropus 'Trident'
Juncus repens - removed
Hydrocotyle verticillata
Lindernia rotundifolia
Rotala H'RA
Bolbitis Heuelotii
Pearl Weed
Ceratopteris thalictroides
Ricca Moss : love and hate this stuff - looks great but spreads in carpet PITA to get out/control
Blyxa Japonica
*Clean up crew*

Amanos x60+
RCS x200+++++
Theodoxus Fluviatilis - Freshwater breeding nerite x30 - no luck
Ramshorn Snails 
Pest snails 
Ottos x5
Tiger Ottos x2
SAE x3
Zeus

(thanks to the guys at AquaScaping World Forum esp ShadowMac who have help guided me in the right direction in the very early months )

----------------------------------------------------------------
Latest Vid of Olympus



Place for Pics - overview
1/7/18





29/1/18



21/5/17


Night



Daytime

Feb 2017 Just flooded




15/12/16 DSM start




8 Dec 2016 - hardscape


----------



## Zeus. (9 Oct 2016)

Pumping update 10/2/18

_[QUOTE="ShadowMac, Via AquaScapingWorld]The purpose of flow is to diffuse the CO2 and nutrients. It is_ _also to ensure detritus does not collect, break the leaf barrier so leaves can absorb nutrients/CO2, and eliminate dead spots. You would be surprised how much flow is needed to accomplish this._

_If you run your filters in series (provided that is doable) you solve the lack of biomedia with one filter, but do not add flow to the system. The flow rates do not add up, you just get the max flow of whatever those filters are rated at, which is around 500 gph...not enough. You could run an independent loop for CO2 with a strong pump through a cerges reactor to make up for the flow and create a reliable CO2 system. I prefer reactors on an independent loop because it is then not subject to the variations in flow from canister filters over time. Running the filters separately will move double the amount of water. Putting the intake across from the outlet isn't usually done because you then eliminate good laminar flow._

_http://aquascapingpodcast.com/episode12_

_Don't underestimate the value of good flow combined with a simple in tank glass diffuser. I think people often overcompensate for a lack of flow with over doing CO2.[/QUOTE]_

:notworthy:

Well even before I read your post I understood why we need the flow 'Mass diffusivity' OFC  Had a read around at dinner time at work
it all makes sense why you quote 10x flow for aquascaping, difusion in  water is of the order 10000 slower than air ie very slow, and this will be componded by a big tank with irregular flow due to hardscaping.
So me thinks might need a powerhead or two for this tank. Handy to have one ready at filling just in case flow not enough or dead spot.
I do like to understand why something is done and the physics/chemistry/biology/maths behind it rather than doing it.


----------



## Zeus. (9 Oct 2016)

Re-guarding using the Hybrid-Energy Approach, I have been advised that the Peat will cause a drop in the pH, but seeing I have very hard water I do not think this is a big issue as long as I choose my plants carefully ( easy to medium) but would appreciate some feedback from the low-energy aficionados please 

Thinking of going for a DSM start too - seems to make a lot of sense to get plants rooted and the cycling done before adding the water

Thinking 
*Irish Moss Peat 100L by Westland*
*20L WESTLAND AQUATIC COMPOST*
Plus some grit
Plus gravel 3mm to suit scape


----------



## kadoxu (9 Oct 2016)

Zeus. said:


> *Fertilizer - *yes dependant on substrate approach


You may want to rethink this... adding CO2, 3 or 4 kessil lights and no ferts... plants will die. Aquatic plants absorb a lot of nutrients from the leaves, hence the need for water fertilizers. 
Do some research on the EI regime here on the forum. And my advice would be to go for Dry Salts.


----------



## Zeus. (10 Oct 2016)

kadoxu said:


> You may want to rethink this... adding CO2, 3 or 4 kessil lights and no ferts... plants will die. Aquatic plants absorb a lot of nutrients from the leaves, hence the need for water fertilizers.
> Do some research on the EI regime here on the forum. And my advice would be to go for Dry Salts.



Thanks for the reply kadoxu

Do plan to use ferts but to what level yet to decide which depends on which substrate I go for, using the dry salts does seem to be the cheapest way too 

Zeus


----------



## Manisha (10 Oct 2016)

Very challenging setup you have planned with both front & back being viewed.

http://www.ukaps.org/forum/threads/the-soil-substrate-or-dirted-planted-tank-a-how-to-guide.18943/ This is a helpful guide in the tutorials section on choosing a substrate.

I'm new to the hobby & run mostly low tech tanks & find you can run a successful balanced tank this way ☺

I haven't used DSM but it is very success for establishing root structures & attaching mosses to hardscape although I'm not sure if this will aid the cycling process to the extent of it being complete before flooding your tank & running your filters...


----------



## Zeus. (10 Oct 2016)

Manisha said:


> Very challenging setup you have planned with both front & back being viewed.
> 
> http://www.ukaps.org/forum/threads/the-soil-substrate-or-dirted-planted-tank-a-how-to-guide.18943/ This is a helpful guide in the tutorials section on choosing a substrate.
> 
> ...



already read the thread and pm Tim  before I started post - great thread.

Lots of choices but I like to understand why people are making the choices not just use product 'X' or do 'Y' hence I was questioning which substrate to go for and not just using ADA AS because everyone else does.

But been think about it all day and Why not just use non bio degradable Cat litter. Just had a good read around about cat litter then read *How to Mineralize Soil Substrates?* and it all makes sense why I should choose ADA AS

Shame I missed out on the 20% off for 24hrs at The Green Machine 



Manisha said:


> I haven't used DSM but it is very success for establishing root structures & attaching mosses to hardscape although I'm not sure if this will aid the cycling process to the extent of it being complete before flooding your tank & running your filters...



Read around quite a bit on DSM and even T. Barr gives it the thumbs up. The Cycling may not be complete but well on its way no mess about doing 2-3 50% water changes a week, Plus no algae blooms. leaf may have adapted to being air born but soon sort themselves out.


----------



## Manisha (11 Oct 2016)

If you do decide to go with TGM, they do have sales on from time to time ( I got my Amazonia from them with a 20% discount in March) & they'be had a few since... so you may get lucky?

That's cool, you've given yourself the best start with researching well & cetainly dry start has its advantages with reducing the risk of algae & DAILY water changes in a large tank  Though was under the impression you may still need a few big changes when you first flood as there still may be some leeching from the soil.

Looking forward to updates - sounds like an epic project


----------



## Zeus. (11 Oct 2016)

Manisha said:


> If you do decide to go with TGM, they do have sales on from time to time ( I got my Amazonia from them with a 20% discount in March) & they'be had a few since... so you may get lucky?
> 
> That's cool, you've given yourself the best start with researching well & cetainly dry start has its advantages with reducing the risk of algae & DAILY water changes in a large tank  Though was under the impression you may still need a few big changes when you first flood as there still may be some leeching from the soil.



Thanks for the TGM tip will hold off on order as will be needing quite a few bags. Reading lots and lots there is just so much to take in   The tank should be in in couple of weeks. Think my first scape will be a Xmas scene with polystyrene balls for snow and a few snowmen few rocks and wood flashing lights and devoid of water, I'm just not ready yet !



Manisha said:


> Looking forward to updates - sounds like an epic project



Thanks - hopefully not EPIC FAIL


----------



## Manisha (25 Oct 2016)

Hi Zeus, checking my emails & got a green machine notification "20% off everything"  If you are still wanting to get your ADA Amazonia? Just use voucher code *20FORME *


----------



## kadoxu (25 Oct 2016)

Manisha said:


> Hi Zeus, checking my emails & got a green machine notification "20% off everything"  If you are still wanting to get your ADA Amazonia? Just use voucher code *20FORME *


That's how I got mine... and a new aquarium... and a few more things!


----------



## Zeus. (25 Oct 2016)

Cheers m8  going down to TGM on 17 November might send email to see if I can use it on visit 

Working on 'Eco High Tank' theory ATM


----------



## kadoxu (26 Oct 2016)

This one is only available until the end of the month... bu they tend to have a 20% rather regularly, from what I've seen is the past few weeks.

I don't know if you'll be able to use it on the store... maybe you'll be lucky!


----------



## Zeus. (26 Oct 2016)

Sent email no replay yet, but need to see the rocks and wood and hand pick them so if they dont let me use the offer too bad , can always order the ADA AS over net


----------



## Manisha (27 Oct 2016)

I had a quick look (as hope to buy more san sui stone soon) & as Kadoxu said that code does seem to be only valid this month  Could you make a trip earlier? I got my scape & AS from them & as I'm in Northern Ireland couldn't pop into the shop but found phoning them the best way ordering. As you can explain your tank dimensions & what you would like? I found them really great with this aspect of setting up my tank ☺ I'd probably risk ordering everything at the 20% off price now then if any pieces are unsuitable exchange on the 17 November - Hardscape for a big tank adds up!


----------



## Zeus. (27 Oct 2016)

Manisha said:


> I'd probably risk ordering everything at the 20% off price now then if any pieces are unsuitable exchange on the 17 November - Hardscape for a big tank adds up!



Great idea "BATMAN'


----------



## Zeus. (28 Oct 2016)

Just phoned TGM and sorted VERY VERY HAPPY


----------



## Zeus. (30 Oct 2016)

re- *Controlling CO2 levels efficiency 

ordered Energenie LAN Power Management System £65 *


----------



## Zeus. (30 Oct 2016)

Cancelled order * Energenie LAN Power Management System*

read this
How to use a PLC to control your fish tank very tempting indeed  auto dosser as well , just bit of DIY


----------



## Zeus. (5 Nov 2016)

So been working with the PLC demo program– wow its F#####g Amazing, this baby will make the “Zeus Eco Magatech Climate Complete” . It’s only on the demo software ATM but working in simulation mode. With “STD mode”, “WC mode”, “Holiday mode” and my favourite “Zeus Mode” that’s “God mode”or “Crazy Dog Mode” OFC.

You can switch them over at the press of a button, and I think remotely- Very cool

So even if “Zeus mode” is a complete failure, press of one button and all changes on the fly back to STD Mode

*“STD mode”* pretty much the standard timings for lighting, CO2 control, filters pumps heaters etc

*“WC mode”* well turns everything off except the lights

*“Holiday mode”* cuts back on photoperiod, auto dosing etc

*“Zeus mode”* Filter (2000L/H) on 24/7, trickle CO2 on for photoperiod plus CO2 Booster period, Independent loop Ehiem 3000+ on whilst reaching idea CO2 levels, with CO2 booster on- then CO2 booster off, switching Ehiem 3000+ on for say 5mins every hour without CO2 booster. Skimmer/powerhead on night period only. Heaters off during CO2 booster period.


Addition features

Auto dosser OFC which reduces dose during Holiday period

“Moonlight pass over period” Yep I have four kessils can control the output levels with the PLC (many thanks the ‘ian_m’ on here – who did the program for me ) but at a hardware of cost of £100+ for the PLC extension module. But can use the PLC by itself without the PLC extension module and with the light level output being controlled by the kessil controller (I already have) then have the PLC have one light on at a time for extended viewing (say for 2hrs)- do like this idea

“Variable temp control” Completely over the top or is it! Basically read quite a few times about heaters getting stuck on. So 'if 'I go for and industrial temp sensor/monitoring via PLC (£150) the temp regulators on heaters are redundant, as the PLC will be controlling them with industrial reliability. So why not have the day temp slightly higher then night temp as well.

Thinking of getting pH probe to get the CO2 levels right, log times on PLC then when happy with settings etc Take pH probe off

Tank comes Tuesday


----------



## Zeus. (9 Oct 2016)

Hi all

Since starting this 'Journal' as a complete Newbie, I have been given the great Honour of it becoming a Featured Journal. I have/will be working on trying to get as much detail down as possible by adding historical content and getting some better Pics, without removing the historical note of the journey. Was is missing is all the help I have received help from many UKAPS members and Moderators via PMs along the way which has made this tank possible. Plus the many hours of reading post/threads 

Thanks Guys  its your friendly help and content thats made it all possible and great fun along the way 

_________________________________________________________________________________

The Journey

*Me*

The last tank I owned was over 20 years ago 500 litre. But things have moved so so I can safely say my status is novice.

Why 'Olympus is Calling' nothing to do with the design really but I would like to think I will end up with 'Natural beauty' Olympus relates to my AKA for gaming 'Zeus' and then one off my E-mails 'zeus@mountolympus.....' yep but cheesy but it was done a long time ago 

Ten weeks ago I wasn't even thing about a tank. But from the comment of the wife of a fish tank would look good in the lounge and my son getting into aquascaping. The snow ball is rolling and gather momentum. The tank is ordered and some hardware and I fell like I've jumped into the very deep end of the pool and theres a strong current and I'm not a good swimmer.

So please feel free to criticise me and I would appropriate any input or thoughts you may have. Yes in gaming terms I'm the 'Noobie'

*Budjet -* don't really have one but Dont mind paying for quality more than happy to make/mod. Hate paying over the odds for BS


*The Tank *

The tank will be used as a room divider with short side against wall - just to make it more of a challenge

Being used as room divider so will be seeing it front back and side.
Size 60" x 24" x 24" 109 UK gallons (496 Litre)
Optiwhite front back and side.
Cabinet style - Scandinavian with hood - hood can be used open hood or closed depending on lights used

*Filter *-

Fluval FX6  output 2130LPH-  With course and medium STD sponges and 800grams of Biohome Ultimate
Eheim compact 3000+ for separate loop output 3000LPH
Maxspect twin Gyre XF230 and Gyre Advanced Controller planed for upgrade in sept 2018 on release of new model -output 16,000-18,000 LPH
*Filter Output*


- Twin Spraybars with the main upper from FX6 one having 4.0mm x23 holes and 3.5mm x4holes and the opposite end low in tank to help keep a Gyre effect of turnover

*Lights* -

T5 24w four.
Four kessil A160we tuna sun with controller. plus dimming via PLC and Kessil controller, kessils 20cm above water level.
Tank has different light intensity zones
*Moonlight Passover*

*Heaters* -

Hydor ETH External Thermal Heater x2
*CO2 -*

Ultimate Complete Aquarium CO2 System for plated tank up to 500L with twin 12V DC CO2 Solenoid Valves and Precision Needle Valve
Duel CO2 injection with twin *APS EF2 CO2 reactors and Pro Flora Inline difusors*
Latest UP High Precision pH Controller for Planted Tank - With pH Electrode - Used Via PLC to get Fast 1.0+pH drop in less than 1hr with the use of twin injection.
6.5Kg CO2 cylinder Last about 30 days
*Hanna pH Probe HI-98129*

*Water *Tap

*Substrate*

ADA Aquasiol
*Fertilizer *

EI salts 100% - Use Rotala butterfly for stock solution plus epsom salts for Mg
Liquid Carbon
*Macro,Micro Liquid Carbon  PLC Auto doser*

*PLC *(Programmable Logic Controller)

Lights Auto dosing CO2 temp etc -*How to use a PLC to control your fish tank.* Cheers Ian without your help a PLC might never of happen 
*Flora*


Eleocharis acicularis 'mini' - carpet
Lilaeopsis brasiliensis 'micro swords' - carpet
Helanthium tenellum 'Brown' - carpet
Monti Carlo - Little in carpet here and there
Alternanthera reineckii 'Mini' - removed
Anubias nana
Bucephalandra 'wavy green'
Cryptocoryne parva
Cryptocoryne balanase - removed
Cryptocoryne petchi
Cryptocoryne wendti- removed but a few come though
Cyperus helferi - removed - algae magnet
Pogostemon helferi
Fissidens fontanus
Hydrocotyle tripartita
Hygrophila pinnatifida
Hygrophila “Araguaia”
Microsorum pteropus 'narrow' - removed but little still in tank
Microsorum pteropus 'Trident'
Juncus repens - removed
Hydrocotyle verticillata
Lindernia rotundifolia
Rotala H'RA
Bolbitis Heuelotii
Pearl Weed
Ceratopteris thalictroides
Ricca Moss : love and hate this stuff - looks great but spreads in carpet PITA to get out/control
Blyxa Japonica
*Clean up crew*

Amanos x60+
RCS x200+++++
Theodoxus Fluviatilis - Freshwater breeding nerite x30 - no luck
Ramshorn Snails 
Pest snails 
Ottos x5
Tiger Ottos x2
SAE x3
Zeus

(thanks to the guys at AquaScaping World Forum esp ShadowMac who have help guided me in the right direction in the very early months )

----------------------------------------------------------------
Latest Vid of Olympus



Place for Pics - overview
1/7/18





29/1/18



21/5/17


Night



Daytime

Feb 2017 Just flooded




15/12/16 DSM start




8 Dec 2016 - hardscape


----------



## Zeus. (9 Oct 2016)

Pumping update 10/2/18

_[QUOTE="ShadowMac, Via AquaScapingWorld]The purpose of flow is to diffuse the CO2 and nutrients. It is_ _also to ensure detritus does not collect, break the leaf barrier so leaves can absorb nutrients/CO2, and eliminate dead spots. You would be surprised how much flow is needed to accomplish this._

_If you run your filters in series (provided that is doable) you solve the lack of biomedia with one filter, but do not add flow to the system. The flow rates do not add up, you just get the max flow of whatever those filters are rated at, which is around 500 gph...not enough. You could run an independent loop for CO2 with a strong pump through a cerges reactor to make up for the flow and create a reliable CO2 system. I prefer reactors on an independent loop because it is then not subject to the variations in flow from canister filters over time. Running the filters separately will move double the amount of water. Putting the intake across from the outlet isn't usually done because you then eliminate good laminar flow._

_http://aquascapingpodcast.com/episode12_

_Don't underestimate the value of good flow combined with a simple in tank glass diffuser. I think people often overcompensate for a lack of flow with over doing CO2.[/QUOTE]_

:notworthy:

Well even before I read your post I understood why we need the flow 'Mass diffusivity' OFC  Had a read around at dinner time at work
it all makes sense why you quote 10x flow for aquascaping, difusion in  water is of the order 10000 slower than air ie very slow, and this will be componded by a big tank with irregular flow due to hardscaping.
So me thinks might need a powerhead or two for this tank. Handy to have one ready at filling just in case flow not enough or dead spot.
I do like to understand why something is done and the physics/chemistry/biology/maths behind it rather than doing it.


----------



## Zeus. (9 Oct 2016)

Re-guarding using the Hybrid-Energy Approach, I have been advised that the Peat will cause a drop in the pH, but seeing I have very hard water I do not think this is a big issue as long as I choose my plants carefully ( easy to medium) but would appreciate some feedback from the low-energy aficionados please 

Thinking of going for a DSM start too - seems to make a lot of sense to get plants rooted and the cycling done before adding the water

Thinking 
*Irish Moss Peat 100L by Westland*
*20L WESTLAND AQUATIC COMPOST*
Plus some grit
Plus gravel 3mm to suit scape


----------



## kadoxu (9 Oct 2016)

Zeus. said:


> *Fertilizer - *yes dependant on substrate approach


You may want to rethink this... adding CO2, 3 or 4 kessil lights and no ferts... plants will die. Aquatic plants absorb a lot of nutrients from the leaves, hence the need for water fertilizers. 
Do some research on the EI regime here on the forum. And my advice would be to go for Dry Salts.


----------



## Zeus. (10 Oct 2016)

kadoxu said:


> You may want to rethink this... adding CO2, 3 or 4 kessil lights and no ferts... plants will die. Aquatic plants absorb a lot of nutrients from the leaves, hence the need for water fertilizers.
> Do some research on the EI regime here on the forum. And my advice would be to go for Dry Salts.



Thanks for the reply kadoxu

Do plan to use ferts but to what level yet to decide which depends on which substrate I go for, using the dry salts does seem to be the cheapest way too 

Zeus


----------



## Manisha (10 Oct 2016)

Very challenging setup you have planned with both front & back being viewed.

http://www.ukaps.org/forum/threads/the-soil-substrate-or-dirted-planted-tank-a-how-to-guide.18943/ This is a helpful guide in the tutorials section on choosing a substrate.

I'm new to the hobby & run mostly low tech tanks & find you can run a successful balanced tank this way ☺

I haven't used DSM but it is very success for establishing root structures & attaching mosses to hardscape although I'm not sure if this will aid the cycling process to the extent of it being complete before flooding your tank & running your filters...


----------



## Zeus. (10 Oct 2016)

Manisha said:


> Very challenging setup you have planned with both front & back being viewed.
> 
> http://www.ukaps.org/forum/threads/the-soil-substrate-or-dirted-planted-tank-a-how-to-guide.18943/ This is a helpful guide in the tutorials section on choosing a substrate.
> 
> ...



already read the thread and pm Tim  before I started post - great thread.

Lots of choices but I like to understand why people are making the choices not just use product 'X' or do 'Y' hence I was questioning which substrate to go for and not just using ADA AS because everyone else does.

But been think about it all day and Why not just use non bio degradable Cat litter. Just had a good read around about cat litter then read *How to Mineralize Soil Substrates?* and it all makes sense why I should choose ADA AS

Shame I missed out on the 20% off for 24hrs at The Green Machine 



Manisha said:


> I haven't used DSM but it is very success for establishing root structures & attaching mosses to hardscape although I'm not sure if this will aid the cycling process to the extent of it being complete before flooding your tank & running your filters...



Read around quite a bit on DSM and even T. Barr gives it the thumbs up. The Cycling may not be complete but well on its way no mess about doing 2-3 50% water changes a week, Plus no algae blooms. leaf may have adapted to being air born but soon sort themselves out.


----------



## Manisha (11 Oct 2016)

If you do decide to go with TGM, they do have sales on from time to time ( I got my Amazonia from them with a 20% discount in March) & they'be had a few since... so you may get lucky?

That's cool, you've given yourself the best start with researching well & cetainly dry start has its advantages with reducing the risk of algae & DAILY water changes in a large tank  Though was under the impression you may still need a few big changes when you first flood as there still may be some leeching from the soil.

Looking forward to updates - sounds like an epic project


----------



## Zeus. (11 Oct 2016)

Manisha said:


> If you do decide to go with TGM, they do have sales on from time to time ( I got my Amazonia from them with a 20% discount in March) & they'be had a few since... so you may get lucky?
> 
> That's cool, you've given yourself the best start with researching well & cetainly dry start has its advantages with reducing the risk of algae & DAILY water changes in a large tank  Though was under the impression you may still need a few big changes when you first flood as there still may be some leeching from the soil.



Thanks for the TGM tip will hold off on order as will be needing quite a few bags. Reading lots and lots there is just so much to take in   The tank should be in in couple of weeks. Think my first scape will be a Xmas scene with polystyrene balls for snow and a few snowmen few rocks and wood flashing lights and devoid of water, I'm just not ready yet !



Manisha said:


> Looking forward to updates - sounds like an epic project



Thanks - hopefully not EPIC FAIL


----------



## Manisha (25 Oct 2016)

Hi Zeus, checking my emails & got a green machine notification "20% off everything"  If you are still wanting to get your ADA Amazonia? Just use voucher code *20FORME *


----------



## kadoxu (25 Oct 2016)

Manisha said:


> Hi Zeus, checking my emails & got a green machine notification "20% off everything"  If you are still wanting to get your ADA Amazonia? Just use voucher code *20FORME *


That's how I got mine... and a new aquarium... and a few more things!


----------



## Zeus. (25 Oct 2016)

Cheers m8  going down to TGM on 17 November might send email to see if I can use it on visit 

Working on 'Eco High Tank' theory ATM


----------



## kadoxu (26 Oct 2016)

This one is only available until the end of the month... bu they tend to have a 20% rather regularly, from what I've seen is the past few weeks.

I don't know if you'll be able to use it on the store... maybe you'll be lucky!


----------



## Zeus. (26 Oct 2016)

Sent email no replay yet, but need to see the rocks and wood and hand pick them so if they dont let me use the offer too bad , can always order the ADA AS over net


----------



## Manisha (27 Oct 2016)

I had a quick look (as hope to buy more san sui stone soon) & as Kadoxu said that code does seem to be only valid this month  Could you make a trip earlier? I got my scape & AS from them & as I'm in Northern Ireland couldn't pop into the shop but found phoning them the best way ordering. As you can explain your tank dimensions & what you would like? I found them really great with this aspect of setting up my tank ☺ I'd probably risk ordering everything at the 20% off price now then if any pieces are unsuitable exchange on the 17 November - Hardscape for a big tank adds up!


----------



## Zeus. (27 Oct 2016)

Manisha said:


> I'd probably risk ordering everything at the 20% off price now then if any pieces are unsuitable exchange on the 17 November - Hardscape for a big tank adds up!



Great idea "BATMAN'


----------



## Zeus. (28 Oct 2016)

Just phoned TGM and sorted VERY VERY HAPPY


----------



## Zeus. (30 Oct 2016)

re- *Controlling CO2 levels efficiency 

ordered Energenie LAN Power Management System £65 *


----------



## Zeus. (30 Oct 2016)

Cancelled order * Energenie LAN Power Management System*

read this
How to use a PLC to control your fish tank very tempting indeed  auto dosser as well , just bit of DIY


----------



## Zeus. (5 Nov 2016)

So been working with the PLC demo program– wow its F#####g Amazing, this baby will make the “Zeus Eco Magatech Climate Complete” . It’s only on the demo software ATM but working in simulation mode. With “STD mode”, “WC mode”, “Holiday mode” and my favourite “Zeus Mode” that’s “God mode”or “Crazy Dog Mode” OFC.

You can switch them over at the press of a button, and I think remotely- Very cool

So even if “Zeus mode” is a complete failure, press of one button and all changes on the fly back to STD Mode

*“STD mode”* pretty much the standard timings for lighting, CO2 control, filters pumps heaters etc

*“WC mode”* well turns everything off except the lights

*“Holiday mode”* cuts back on photoperiod, auto dosing etc

*“Zeus mode”* Filter (2000L/H) on 24/7, trickle CO2 on for photoperiod plus CO2 Booster period, Independent loop Ehiem 3000+ on whilst reaching idea CO2 levels, with CO2 booster on- then CO2 booster off, switching Ehiem 3000+ on for say 5mins every hour without CO2 booster. Skimmer/powerhead on night period only. Heaters off during CO2 booster period.


Addition features

Auto dosser OFC which reduces dose during Holiday period

“Moonlight pass over period” Yep I have four kessils can control the output levels with the PLC (many thanks the ‘ian_m’ on here – who did the program for me ) but at a hardware of cost of £100+ for the PLC extension module. But can use the PLC by itself without the PLC extension module and with the light level output being controlled by the kessil controller (I already have) then have the PLC have one light on at a time for extended viewing (say for 2hrs)- do like this idea

“Variable temp control” Completely over the top or is it! Basically read quite a few times about heaters getting stuck on. So 'if 'I go for and industrial temp sensor/monitoring via PLC (£150) the temp regulators on heaters are redundant, as the PLC will be controlling them with industrial reliability. So why not have the day temp slightly higher then night temp as well.

Thinking of getting pH probe to get the CO2 levels right, log times on PLC then when happy with settings etc Take pH probe off

Tank comes Tuesday


----------



## Zeus. (9 Oct 2016)

Hi all

Since starting this 'Journal' as a complete Newbie, I have been given the great Honour of it becoming a Featured Journal. I have/will be working on trying to get as much detail down as possible by adding historical content and getting some better Pics, without removing the historical note of the journey. Was is missing is all the help I have received help from many UKAPS members and Moderators via PMs along the way which has made this tank possible. Plus the many hours of reading post/threads 

Thanks Guys  its your friendly help and content thats made it all possible and great fun along the way 

_________________________________________________________________________________

The Journey

*Me*

The last tank I owned was over 20 years ago 500 litre. But things have moved so so I can safely say my status is novice.

Why 'Olympus is Calling' nothing to do with the design really but I would like to think I will end up with 'Natural beauty' Olympus relates to my AKA for gaming 'Zeus' and then one off my E-mails 'zeus@mountolympus.....' yep but cheesy but it was done a long time ago 

Ten weeks ago I wasn't even thing about a tank. But from the comment of the wife of a fish tank would look good in the lounge and my son getting into aquascaping. The snow ball is rolling and gather momentum. The tank is ordered and some hardware and I fell like I've jumped into the very deep end of the pool and theres a strong current and I'm not a good swimmer.

So please feel free to criticise me and I would appropriate any input or thoughts you may have. Yes in gaming terms I'm the 'Noobie'

*Budjet -* don't really have one but Dont mind paying for quality more than happy to make/mod. Hate paying over the odds for BS


*The Tank *

The tank will be used as a room divider with short side against wall - just to make it more of a challenge

Being used as room divider so will be seeing it front back and side.
Size 60" x 24" x 24" 109 UK gallons (496 Litre)
Optiwhite front back and side.
Cabinet style - Scandinavian with hood - hood can be used open hood or closed depending on lights used

*Filter *-

Fluval FX6  output 2130LPH-  With course and medium STD sponges and 800grams of Biohome Ultimate
Eheim compact 3000+ for separate loop output 3000LPH
Maxspect twin Gyre XF230 and Gyre Advanced Controller planed for upgrade in sept 2018 on release of new model -output 16,000-18,000 LPH
*Filter Output*


- Twin Spraybars with the main upper from FX6 one having 4.0mm x23 holes and 3.5mm x4holes and the opposite end low in tank to help keep a Gyre effect of turnover

*Lights* -

T5 24w four.
Four kessil A160we tuna sun with controller. plus dimming via PLC and Kessil controller, kessils 20cm above water level.
Tank has different light intensity zones
*Moonlight Passover*

*Heaters* -

Hydor ETH External Thermal Heater x2
*CO2 -*

Ultimate Complete Aquarium CO2 System for plated tank up to 500L with twin 12V DC CO2 Solenoid Valves and Precision Needle Valve
Duel CO2 injection with twin *APS EF2 CO2 reactors and Pro Flora Inline difusors*
Latest UP High Precision pH Controller for Planted Tank - With pH Electrode - Used Via PLC to get Fast 1.0+pH drop in less than 1hr with the use of twin injection.
6.5Kg CO2 cylinder Last about 30 days
*Hanna pH Probe HI-98129*

*Water *Tap

*Substrate*

ADA Aquasiol
*Fertilizer *

EI salts 100% - Use Rotala butterfly for stock solution plus epsom salts for Mg
Liquid Carbon
*Macro,Micro Liquid Carbon  PLC Auto doser*

*PLC *(Programmable Logic Controller)

Lights Auto dosing CO2 temp etc -*How to use a PLC to control your fish tank.* Cheers Ian without your help a PLC might never of happen 
*Flora*


Eleocharis acicularis 'mini' - carpet
Lilaeopsis brasiliensis 'micro swords' - carpet
Helanthium tenellum 'Brown' - carpet
Monti Carlo - Little in carpet here and there
Alternanthera reineckii 'Mini' - removed
Anubias nana
Bucephalandra 'wavy green'
Cryptocoryne parva
Cryptocoryne balanase - removed
Cryptocoryne petchi
Cryptocoryne wendti- removed but a few come though
Cyperus helferi - removed - algae magnet
Pogostemon helferi
Fissidens fontanus
Hydrocotyle tripartita
Hygrophila pinnatifida
Hygrophila “Araguaia”
Microsorum pteropus 'narrow' - removed but little still in tank
Microsorum pteropus 'Trident'
Juncus repens - removed
Hydrocotyle verticillata
Lindernia rotundifolia
Rotala H'RA
Bolbitis Heuelotii
Pearl Weed
Ceratopteris thalictroides
Ricca Moss : love and hate this stuff - looks great but spreads in carpet PITA to get out/control
Blyxa Japonica
*Clean up crew*

Amanos x60+
RCS x200+++++
Theodoxus Fluviatilis - Freshwater breeding nerite x30 - no luck
Ramshorn Snails 
Pest snails 
Ottos x5
Tiger Ottos x2
SAE x3
Zeus

(thanks to the guys at AquaScaping World Forum esp ShadowMac who have help guided me in the right direction in the very early months )

----------------------------------------------------------------
Latest Vid of Olympus



Place for Pics - overview
1/7/18





29/1/18



21/5/17


Night



Daytime

Feb 2017 Just flooded




15/12/16 DSM start




8 Dec 2016 - hardscape


----------



## Zeus. (9 Oct 2016)

Pumping update 10/2/18

_[QUOTE="ShadowMac, Via AquaScapingWorld]The purpose of flow is to diffuse the CO2 and nutrients. It is_ _also to ensure detritus does not collect, break the leaf barrier so leaves can absorb nutrients/CO2, and eliminate dead spots. You would be surprised how much flow is needed to accomplish this._

_If you run your filters in series (provided that is doable) you solve the lack of biomedia with one filter, but do not add flow to the system. The flow rates do not add up, you just get the max flow of whatever those filters are rated at, which is around 500 gph...not enough. You could run an independent loop for CO2 with a strong pump through a cerges reactor to make up for the flow and create a reliable CO2 system. I prefer reactors on an independent loop because it is then not subject to the variations in flow from canister filters over time. Running the filters separately will move double the amount of water. Putting the intake across from the outlet isn't usually done because you then eliminate good laminar flow._

_http://aquascapingpodcast.com/episode12_

_Don't underestimate the value of good flow combined with a simple in tank glass diffuser. I think people often overcompensate for a lack of flow with over doing CO2.[/QUOTE]_

:notworthy:

Well even before I read your post I understood why we need the flow 'Mass diffusivity' OFC  Had a read around at dinner time at work
it all makes sense why you quote 10x flow for aquascaping, difusion in  water is of the order 10000 slower than air ie very slow, and this will be componded by a big tank with irregular flow due to hardscaping.
So me thinks might need a powerhead or two for this tank. Handy to have one ready at filling just in case flow not enough or dead spot.
I do like to understand why something is done and the physics/chemistry/biology/maths behind it rather than doing it.


----------



## Zeus. (9 Oct 2016)

Re-guarding using the Hybrid-Energy Approach, I have been advised that the Peat will cause a drop in the pH, but seeing I have very hard water I do not think this is a big issue as long as I choose my plants carefully ( easy to medium) but would appreciate some feedback from the low-energy aficionados please 

Thinking of going for a DSM start too - seems to make a lot of sense to get plants rooted and the cycling done before adding the water

Thinking 
*Irish Moss Peat 100L by Westland*
*20L WESTLAND AQUATIC COMPOST*
Plus some grit
Plus gravel 3mm to suit scape


----------



## kadoxu (9 Oct 2016)

Zeus. said:


> *Fertilizer - *yes dependant on substrate approach


You may want to rethink this... adding CO2, 3 or 4 kessil lights and no ferts... plants will die. Aquatic plants absorb a lot of nutrients from the leaves, hence the need for water fertilizers. 
Do some research on the EI regime here on the forum. And my advice would be to go for Dry Salts.


----------



## Zeus. (10 Oct 2016)

kadoxu said:


> You may want to rethink this... adding CO2, 3 or 4 kessil lights and no ferts... plants will die. Aquatic plants absorb a lot of nutrients from the leaves, hence the need for water fertilizers.
> Do some research on the EI regime here on the forum. And my advice would be to go for Dry Salts.



Thanks for the reply kadoxu

Do plan to use ferts but to what level yet to decide which depends on which substrate I go for, using the dry salts does seem to be the cheapest way too 

Zeus


----------



## Manisha (10 Oct 2016)

Very challenging setup you have planned with both front & back being viewed.

http://www.ukaps.org/forum/threads/the-soil-substrate-or-dirted-planted-tank-a-how-to-guide.18943/ This is a helpful guide in the tutorials section on choosing a substrate.

I'm new to the hobby & run mostly low tech tanks & find you can run a successful balanced tank this way ☺

I haven't used DSM but it is very success for establishing root structures & attaching mosses to hardscape although I'm not sure if this will aid the cycling process to the extent of it being complete before flooding your tank & running your filters...


----------



## Zeus. (10 Oct 2016)

Manisha said:


> Very challenging setup you have planned with both front & back being viewed.
> 
> http://www.ukaps.org/forum/threads/the-soil-substrate-or-dirted-planted-tank-a-how-to-guide.18943/ This is a helpful guide in the tutorials section on choosing a substrate.
> 
> ...



already read the thread and pm Tim  before I started post - great thread.

Lots of choices but I like to understand why people are making the choices not just use product 'X' or do 'Y' hence I was questioning which substrate to go for and not just using ADA AS because everyone else does.

But been think about it all day and Why not just use non bio degradable Cat litter. Just had a good read around about cat litter then read *How to Mineralize Soil Substrates?* and it all makes sense why I should choose ADA AS

Shame I missed out on the 20% off for 24hrs at The Green Machine 



Manisha said:


> I haven't used DSM but it is very success for establishing root structures & attaching mosses to hardscape although I'm not sure if this will aid the cycling process to the extent of it being complete before flooding your tank & running your filters...



Read around quite a bit on DSM and even T. Barr gives it the thumbs up. The Cycling may not be complete but well on its way no mess about doing 2-3 50% water changes a week, Plus no algae blooms. leaf may have adapted to being air born but soon sort themselves out.


----------



## Manisha (11 Oct 2016)

If you do decide to go with TGM, they do have sales on from time to time ( I got my Amazonia from them with a 20% discount in March) & they'be had a few since... so you may get lucky?

That's cool, you've given yourself the best start with researching well & cetainly dry start has its advantages with reducing the risk of algae & DAILY water changes in a large tank  Though was under the impression you may still need a few big changes when you first flood as there still may be some leeching from the soil.

Looking forward to updates - sounds like an epic project


----------



## Zeus. (11 Oct 2016)

Manisha said:


> If you do decide to go with TGM, they do have sales on from time to time ( I got my Amazonia from them with a 20% discount in March) & they'be had a few since... so you may get lucky?
> 
> That's cool, you've given yourself the best start with researching well & cetainly dry start has its advantages with reducing the risk of algae & DAILY water changes in a large tank  Though was under the impression you may still need a few big changes when you first flood as there still may be some leeching from the soil.



Thanks for the TGM tip will hold off on order as will be needing quite a few bags. Reading lots and lots there is just so much to take in   The tank should be in in couple of weeks. Think my first scape will be a Xmas scene with polystyrene balls for snow and a few snowmen few rocks and wood flashing lights and devoid of water, I'm just not ready yet !



Manisha said:


> Looking forward to updates - sounds like an epic project



Thanks - hopefully not EPIC FAIL


----------



## Manisha (25 Oct 2016)

Hi Zeus, checking my emails & got a green machine notification "20% off everything"  If you are still wanting to get your ADA Amazonia? Just use voucher code *20FORME *


----------



## kadoxu (25 Oct 2016)

Manisha said:


> Hi Zeus, checking my emails & got a green machine notification "20% off everything"  If you are still wanting to get your ADA Amazonia? Just use voucher code *20FORME *


That's how I got mine... and a new aquarium... and a few more things!


----------



## Zeus. (25 Oct 2016)

Cheers m8  going down to TGM on 17 November might send email to see if I can use it on visit 

Working on 'Eco High Tank' theory ATM


----------



## kadoxu (26 Oct 2016)

This one is only available until the end of the month... bu they tend to have a 20% rather regularly, from what I've seen is the past few weeks.

I don't know if you'll be able to use it on the store... maybe you'll be lucky!


----------



## Zeus. (26 Oct 2016)

Sent email no replay yet, but need to see the rocks and wood and hand pick them so if they dont let me use the offer too bad , can always order the ADA AS over net


----------



## Manisha (27 Oct 2016)

I had a quick look (as hope to buy more san sui stone soon) & as Kadoxu said that code does seem to be only valid this month  Could you make a trip earlier? I got my scape & AS from them & as I'm in Northern Ireland couldn't pop into the shop but found phoning them the best way ordering. As you can explain your tank dimensions & what you would like? I found them really great with this aspect of setting up my tank ☺ I'd probably risk ordering everything at the 20% off price now then if any pieces are unsuitable exchange on the 17 November - Hardscape for a big tank adds up!


----------



## Zeus. (27 Oct 2016)

Manisha said:


> I'd probably risk ordering everything at the 20% off price now then if any pieces are unsuitable exchange on the 17 November - Hardscape for a big tank adds up!



Great idea "BATMAN'


----------



## Zeus. (28 Oct 2016)

Just phoned TGM and sorted VERY VERY HAPPY


----------



## Zeus. (30 Oct 2016)

re- *Controlling CO2 levels efficiency 

ordered Energenie LAN Power Management System £65 *


----------



## Zeus. (30 Oct 2016)

Cancelled order * Energenie LAN Power Management System*

read this
How to use a PLC to control your fish tank very tempting indeed  auto dosser as well , just bit of DIY


----------



## Zeus. (5 Nov 2016)

So been working with the PLC demo program– wow its F#####g Amazing, this baby will make the “Zeus Eco Magatech Climate Complete” . It’s only on the demo software ATM but working in simulation mode. With “STD mode”, “WC mode”, “Holiday mode” and my favourite “Zeus Mode” that’s “God mode”or “Crazy Dog Mode” OFC.

You can switch them over at the press of a button, and I think remotely- Very cool

So even if “Zeus mode” is a complete failure, press of one button and all changes on the fly back to STD Mode

*“STD mode”* pretty much the standard timings for lighting, CO2 control, filters pumps heaters etc

*“WC mode”* well turns everything off except the lights

*“Holiday mode”* cuts back on photoperiod, auto dosing etc

*“Zeus mode”* Filter (2000L/H) on 24/7, trickle CO2 on for photoperiod plus CO2 Booster period, Independent loop Ehiem 3000+ on whilst reaching idea CO2 levels, with CO2 booster on- then CO2 booster off, switching Ehiem 3000+ on for say 5mins every hour without CO2 booster. Skimmer/powerhead on night period only. Heaters off during CO2 booster period.


Addition features

Auto dosser OFC which reduces dose during Holiday period

“Moonlight pass over period” Yep I have four kessils can control the output levels with the PLC (many thanks the ‘ian_m’ on here – who did the program for me ) but at a hardware of cost of £100+ for the PLC extension module. But can use the PLC by itself without the PLC extension module and with the light level output being controlled by the kessil controller (I already have) then have the PLC have one light on at a time for extended viewing (say for 2hrs)- do like this idea

“Variable temp control” Completely over the top or is it! Basically read quite a few times about heaters getting stuck on. So 'if 'I go for and industrial temp sensor/monitoring via PLC (£150) the temp regulators on heaters are redundant, as the PLC will be controlling them with industrial reliability. So why not have the day temp slightly higher then night temp as well.

Thinking of getting pH probe to get the CO2 levels right, log times on PLC then when happy with settings etc Take pH probe off

Tank comes Tuesday


----------



## Zeus. (9 Oct 2016)

Hi all

Since starting this 'Journal' as a complete Newbie, I have been given the great Honour of it becoming a Featured Journal. I have/will be working on trying to get as much detail down as possible by adding historical content and getting some better Pics, without removing the historical note of the journey. Was is missing is all the help I have received help from many UKAPS members and Moderators via PMs along the way which has made this tank possible. Plus the many hours of reading post/threads 

Thanks Guys  its your friendly help and content thats made it all possible and great fun along the way 

_________________________________________________________________________________

The Journey

*Me*

The last tank I owned was over 20 years ago 500 litre. But things have moved so so I can safely say my status is novice.

Why 'Olympus is Calling' nothing to do with the design really but I would like to think I will end up with 'Natural beauty' Olympus relates to my AKA for gaming 'Zeus' and then one off my E-mails 'zeus@mountolympus.....' yep but cheesy but it was done a long time ago 

Ten weeks ago I wasn't even thing about a tank. But from the comment of the wife of a fish tank would look good in the lounge and my son getting into aquascaping. The snow ball is rolling and gather momentum. The tank is ordered and some hardware and I fell like I've jumped into the very deep end of the pool and theres a strong current and I'm not a good swimmer.

So please feel free to criticise me and I would appropriate any input or thoughts you may have. Yes in gaming terms I'm the 'Noobie'

*Budjet -* don't really have one but Dont mind paying for quality more than happy to make/mod. Hate paying over the odds for BS


*The Tank *

The tank will be used as a room divider with short side against wall - just to make it more of a challenge

Being used as room divider so will be seeing it front back and side.
Size 60" x 24" x 24" 109 UK gallons (496 Litre)
Optiwhite front back and side.
Cabinet style - Scandinavian with hood - hood can be used open hood or closed depending on lights used

*Filter *-

Fluval FX6  output 2130LPH-  With course and medium STD sponges and 800grams of Biohome Ultimate
Eheim compact 3000+ for separate loop output 3000LPH
Maxspect twin Gyre XF230 and Gyre Advanced Controller planed for upgrade in sept 2018 on release of new model -output 16,000-18,000 LPH
*Filter Output*


- Twin Spraybars with the main upper from FX6 one having 4.0mm x23 holes and 3.5mm x4holes and the opposite end low in tank to help keep a Gyre effect of turnover

*Lights* -

T5 24w four.
Four kessil A160we tuna sun with controller. plus dimming via PLC and Kessil controller, kessils 20cm above water level.
Tank has different light intensity zones
*Moonlight Passover*

*Heaters* -

Hydor ETH External Thermal Heater x2
*CO2 -*

Ultimate Complete Aquarium CO2 System for plated tank up to 500L with twin 12V DC CO2 Solenoid Valves and Precision Needle Valve
Duel CO2 injection with twin *APS EF2 CO2 reactors and Pro Flora Inline difusors*
Latest UP High Precision pH Controller for Planted Tank - With pH Electrode - Used Via PLC to get Fast 1.0+pH drop in less than 1hr with the use of twin injection.
6.5Kg CO2 cylinder Last about 30 days
*Hanna pH Probe HI-98129*

*Water *Tap

*Substrate*

ADA Aquasiol
*Fertilizer *

EI salts 100% - Use Rotala butterfly for stock solution plus epsom salts for Mg
Liquid Carbon
*Macro,Micro Liquid Carbon  PLC Auto doser*

*PLC *(Programmable Logic Controller)

Lights Auto dosing CO2 temp etc -*How to use a PLC to control your fish tank.* Cheers Ian without your help a PLC might never of happen 
*Flora*


Eleocharis acicularis 'mini' - carpet
Lilaeopsis brasiliensis 'micro swords' - carpet
Helanthium tenellum 'Brown' - carpet
Monti Carlo - Little in carpet here and there
Alternanthera reineckii 'Mini' - removed
Anubias nana
Bucephalandra 'wavy green'
Cryptocoryne parva
Cryptocoryne balanase - removed
Cryptocoryne petchi
Cryptocoryne wendti- removed but a few come though
Cyperus helferi - removed - algae magnet
Pogostemon helferi
Fissidens fontanus
Hydrocotyle tripartita
Hygrophila pinnatifida
Hygrophila “Araguaia”
Microsorum pteropus 'narrow' - removed but little still in tank
Microsorum pteropus 'Trident'
Juncus repens - removed
Hydrocotyle verticillata
Lindernia rotundifolia
Rotala H'RA
Bolbitis Heuelotii
Pearl Weed
Ceratopteris thalictroides
Ricca Moss : love and hate this stuff - looks great but spreads in carpet PITA to get out/control
Blyxa Japonica
*Clean up crew*

Amanos x60+
RCS x200+++++
Theodoxus Fluviatilis - Freshwater breeding nerite x30 - no luck
Ramshorn Snails 
Pest snails 
Ottos x5
Tiger Ottos x2
SAE x3
Zeus

(thanks to the guys at AquaScaping World Forum esp ShadowMac who have help guided me in the right direction in the very early months )

----------------------------------------------------------------
Latest Vid of Olympus



Place for Pics - overview
1/7/18





29/1/18



21/5/17


Night



Daytime

Feb 2017 Just flooded




15/12/16 DSM start




8 Dec 2016 - hardscape


----------



## Zeus. (9 Oct 2016)

Pumping update 10/2/18

_[QUOTE="ShadowMac, Via AquaScapingWorld]The purpose of flow is to diffuse the CO2 and nutrients. It is_ _also to ensure detritus does not collect, break the leaf barrier so leaves can absorb nutrients/CO2, and eliminate dead spots. You would be surprised how much flow is needed to accomplish this._

_If you run your filters in series (provided that is doable) you solve the lack of biomedia with one filter, but do not add flow to the system. The flow rates do not add up, you just get the max flow of whatever those filters are rated at, which is around 500 gph...not enough. You could run an independent loop for CO2 with a strong pump through a cerges reactor to make up for the flow and create a reliable CO2 system. I prefer reactors on an independent loop because it is then not subject to the variations in flow from canister filters over time. Running the filters separately will move double the amount of water. Putting the intake across from the outlet isn't usually done because you then eliminate good laminar flow._

_http://aquascapingpodcast.com/episode12_

_Don't underestimate the value of good flow combined with a simple in tank glass diffuser. I think people often overcompensate for a lack of flow with over doing CO2.[/QUOTE]_

:notworthy:

Well even before I read your post I understood why we need the flow 'Mass diffusivity' OFC  Had a read around at dinner time at work
it all makes sense why you quote 10x flow for aquascaping, difusion in  water is of the order 10000 slower than air ie very slow, and this will be componded by a big tank with irregular flow due to hardscaping.
So me thinks might need a powerhead or two for this tank. Handy to have one ready at filling just in case flow not enough or dead spot.
I do like to understand why something is done and the physics/chemistry/biology/maths behind it rather than doing it.


----------



## Zeus. (9 Oct 2016)

Re-guarding using the Hybrid-Energy Approach, I have been advised that the Peat will cause a drop in the pH, but seeing I have very hard water I do not think this is a big issue as long as I choose my plants carefully ( easy to medium) but would appreciate some feedback from the low-energy aficionados please 

Thinking of going for a DSM start too - seems to make a lot of sense to get plants rooted and the cycling done before adding the water

Thinking 
*Irish Moss Peat 100L by Westland*
*20L WESTLAND AQUATIC COMPOST*
Plus some grit
Plus gravel 3mm to suit scape


----------



## kadoxu (9 Oct 2016)

Zeus. said:


> *Fertilizer - *yes dependant on substrate approach


You may want to rethink this... adding CO2, 3 or 4 kessil lights and no ferts... plants will die. Aquatic plants absorb a lot of nutrients from the leaves, hence the need for water fertilizers. 
Do some research on the EI regime here on the forum. And my advice would be to go for Dry Salts.


----------



## Zeus. (10 Oct 2016)

kadoxu said:


> You may want to rethink this... adding CO2, 3 or 4 kessil lights and no ferts... plants will die. Aquatic plants absorb a lot of nutrients from the leaves, hence the need for water fertilizers.
> Do some research on the EI regime here on the forum. And my advice would be to go for Dry Salts.



Thanks for the reply kadoxu

Do plan to use ferts but to what level yet to decide which depends on which substrate I go for, using the dry salts does seem to be the cheapest way too 

Zeus


----------



## Manisha (10 Oct 2016)

Very challenging setup you have planned with both front & back being viewed.

http://www.ukaps.org/forum/threads/the-soil-substrate-or-dirted-planted-tank-a-how-to-guide.18943/ This is a helpful guide in the tutorials section on choosing a substrate.

I'm new to the hobby & run mostly low tech tanks & find you can run a successful balanced tank this way ☺

I haven't used DSM but it is very success for establishing root structures & attaching mosses to hardscape although I'm not sure if this will aid the cycling process to the extent of it being complete before flooding your tank & running your filters...


----------



## Zeus. (10 Oct 2016)

Manisha said:


> Very challenging setup you have planned with both front & back being viewed.
> 
> http://www.ukaps.org/forum/threads/the-soil-substrate-or-dirted-planted-tank-a-how-to-guide.18943/ This is a helpful guide in the tutorials section on choosing a substrate.
> 
> ...



already read the thread and pm Tim  before I started post - great thread.

Lots of choices but I like to understand why people are making the choices not just use product 'X' or do 'Y' hence I was questioning which substrate to go for and not just using ADA AS because everyone else does.

But been think about it all day and Why not just use non bio degradable Cat litter. Just had a good read around about cat litter then read *How to Mineralize Soil Substrates?* and it all makes sense why I should choose ADA AS

Shame I missed out on the 20% off for 24hrs at The Green Machine 



Manisha said:


> I haven't used DSM but it is very success for establishing root structures & attaching mosses to hardscape although I'm not sure if this will aid the cycling process to the extent of it being complete before flooding your tank & running your filters...



Read around quite a bit on DSM and even T. Barr gives it the thumbs up. The Cycling may not be complete but well on its way no mess about doing 2-3 50% water changes a week, Plus no algae blooms. leaf may have adapted to being air born but soon sort themselves out.


----------



## Manisha (11 Oct 2016)

If you do decide to go with TGM, they do have sales on from time to time ( I got my Amazonia from them with a 20% discount in March) & they'be had a few since... so you may get lucky?

That's cool, you've given yourself the best start with researching well & cetainly dry start has its advantages with reducing the risk of algae & DAILY water changes in a large tank  Though was under the impression you may still need a few big changes when you first flood as there still may be some leeching from the soil.

Looking forward to updates - sounds like an epic project


----------



## Zeus. (11 Oct 2016)

Manisha said:


> If you do decide to go with TGM, they do have sales on from time to time ( I got my Amazonia from them with a 20% discount in March) & they'be had a few since... so you may get lucky?
> 
> That's cool, you've given yourself the best start with researching well & cetainly dry start has its advantages with reducing the risk of algae & DAILY water changes in a large tank  Though was under the impression you may still need a few big changes when you first flood as there still may be some leeching from the soil.



Thanks for the TGM tip will hold off on order as will be needing quite a few bags. Reading lots and lots there is just so much to take in   The tank should be in in couple of weeks. Think my first scape will be a Xmas scene with polystyrene balls for snow and a few snowmen few rocks and wood flashing lights and devoid of water, I'm just not ready yet !



Manisha said:


> Looking forward to updates - sounds like an epic project



Thanks - hopefully not EPIC FAIL


----------



## Manisha (25 Oct 2016)

Hi Zeus, checking my emails & got a green machine notification "20% off everything"  If you are still wanting to get your ADA Amazonia? Just use voucher code *20FORME *


----------



## kadoxu (25 Oct 2016)

Manisha said:


> Hi Zeus, checking my emails & got a green machine notification "20% off everything"  If you are still wanting to get your ADA Amazonia? Just use voucher code *20FORME *


That's how I got mine... and a new aquarium... and a few more things!


----------



## Zeus. (25 Oct 2016)

Cheers m8  going down to TGM on 17 November might send email to see if I can use it on visit 

Working on 'Eco High Tank' theory ATM


----------



## kadoxu (26 Oct 2016)

This one is only available until the end of the month... bu they tend to have a 20% rather regularly, from what I've seen is the past few weeks.

I don't know if you'll be able to use it on the store... maybe you'll be lucky!


----------



## Zeus. (26 Oct 2016)

Sent email no replay yet, but need to see the rocks and wood and hand pick them so if they dont let me use the offer too bad , can always order the ADA AS over net


----------



## Manisha (27 Oct 2016)

I had a quick look (as hope to buy more san sui stone soon) & as Kadoxu said that code does seem to be only valid this month  Could you make a trip earlier? I got my scape & AS from them & as I'm in Northern Ireland couldn't pop into the shop but found phoning them the best way ordering. As you can explain your tank dimensions & what you would like? I found them really great with this aspect of setting up my tank ☺ I'd probably risk ordering everything at the 20% off price now then if any pieces are unsuitable exchange on the 17 November - Hardscape for a big tank adds up!


----------



## Zeus. (27 Oct 2016)

Manisha said:


> I'd probably risk ordering everything at the 20% off price now then if any pieces are unsuitable exchange on the 17 November - Hardscape for a big tank adds up!



Great idea "BATMAN'


----------



## Zeus. (28 Oct 2016)

Just phoned TGM and sorted VERY VERY HAPPY


----------



## Zeus. (30 Oct 2016)

re- *Controlling CO2 levels efficiency 

ordered Energenie LAN Power Management System £65 *


----------



## Zeus. (30 Oct 2016)

Cancelled order * Energenie LAN Power Management System*

read this
How to use a PLC to control your fish tank very tempting indeed  auto dosser as well , just bit of DIY


----------



## Zeus. (5 Nov 2016)

So been working with the PLC demo program– wow its F#####g Amazing, this baby will make the “Zeus Eco Magatech Climate Complete” . It’s only on the demo software ATM but working in simulation mode. With “STD mode”, “WC mode”, “Holiday mode” and my favourite “Zeus Mode” that’s “God mode”or “Crazy Dog Mode” OFC.

You can switch them over at the press of a button, and I think remotely- Very cool

So even if “Zeus mode” is a complete failure, press of one button and all changes on the fly back to STD Mode

*“STD mode”* pretty much the standard timings for lighting, CO2 control, filters pumps heaters etc

*“WC mode”* well turns everything off except the lights

*“Holiday mode”* cuts back on photoperiod, auto dosing etc

*“Zeus mode”* Filter (2000L/H) on 24/7, trickle CO2 on for photoperiod plus CO2 Booster period, Independent loop Ehiem 3000+ on whilst reaching idea CO2 levels, with CO2 booster on- then CO2 booster off, switching Ehiem 3000+ on for say 5mins every hour without CO2 booster. Skimmer/powerhead on night period only. Heaters off during CO2 booster period.


Addition features

Auto dosser OFC which reduces dose during Holiday period

“Moonlight pass over period” Yep I have four kessils can control the output levels with the PLC (many thanks the ‘ian_m’ on here – who did the program for me ) but at a hardware of cost of £100+ for the PLC extension module. But can use the PLC by itself without the PLC extension module and with the light level output being controlled by the kessil controller (I already have) then have the PLC have one light on at a time for extended viewing (say for 2hrs)- do like this idea

“Variable temp control” Completely over the top or is it! Basically read quite a few times about heaters getting stuck on. So 'if 'I go for and industrial temp sensor/monitoring via PLC (£150) the temp regulators on heaters are redundant, as the PLC will be controlling them with industrial reliability. So why not have the day temp slightly higher then night temp as well.

Thinking of getting pH probe to get the CO2 levels right, log times on PLC then when happy with settings etc Take pH probe off

Tank comes Tuesday


----------



## Zeus. (9 Oct 2016)

Hi all

Since starting this 'Journal' as a complete Newbie, I have been given the great Honour of it becoming a Featured Journal. I have/will be working on trying to get as much detail down as possible by adding historical content and getting some better Pics, without removing the historical note of the journey. Was is missing is all the help I have received help from many UKAPS members and Moderators via PMs along the way which has made this tank possible. Plus the many hours of reading post/threads 

Thanks Guys  its your friendly help and content thats made it all possible and great fun along the way 

_________________________________________________________________________________

The Journey

*Me*

The last tank I owned was over 20 years ago 500 litre. But things have moved so so I can safely say my status is novice.

Why 'Olympus is Calling' nothing to do with the design really but I would like to think I will end up with 'Natural beauty' Olympus relates to my AKA for gaming 'Zeus' and then one off my E-mails 'zeus@mountolympus.....' yep but cheesy but it was done a long time ago 

Ten weeks ago I wasn't even thing about a tank. But from the comment of the wife of a fish tank would look good in the lounge and my son getting into aquascaping. The snow ball is rolling and gather momentum. The tank is ordered and some hardware and I fell like I've jumped into the very deep end of the pool and theres a strong current and I'm not a good swimmer.

So please feel free to criticise me and I would appropriate any input or thoughts you may have. Yes in gaming terms I'm the 'Noobie'

*Budjet -* don't really have one but Dont mind paying for quality more than happy to make/mod. Hate paying over the odds for BS


*The Tank *

The tank will be used as a room divider with short side against wall - just to make it more of a challenge

Being used as room divider so will be seeing it front back and side.
Size 60" x 24" x 24" 109 UK gallons (496 Litre)
Optiwhite front back and side.
Cabinet style - Scandinavian with hood - hood can be used open hood or closed depending on lights used

*Filter *-

Fluval FX6  output 2130LPH-  With course and medium STD sponges and 800grams of Biohome Ultimate
Eheim compact 3000+ for separate loop output 3000LPH
Maxspect twin Gyre XF230 and Gyre Advanced Controller planed for upgrade in sept 2018 on release of new model -output 16,000-18,000 LPH
*Filter Output*


- Twin Spraybars with the main upper from FX6 one having 4.0mm x23 holes and 3.5mm x4holes and the opposite end low in tank to help keep a Gyre effect of turnover

*Lights* -

T5 24w four.
Four kessil A160we tuna sun with controller. plus dimming via PLC and Kessil controller, kessils 20cm above water level.
Tank has different light intensity zones
*Moonlight Passover*

*Heaters* -

Hydor ETH External Thermal Heater x2
*CO2 -*

Ultimate Complete Aquarium CO2 System for plated tank up to 500L with twin 12V DC CO2 Solenoid Valves and Precision Needle Valve
Duel CO2 injection with twin *APS EF2 CO2 reactors and Pro Flora Inline difusors*
Latest UP High Precision pH Controller for Planted Tank - With pH Electrode - Used Via PLC to get Fast 1.0+pH drop in less than 1hr with the use of twin injection.
6.5Kg CO2 cylinder Last about 30 days
*Hanna pH Probe HI-98129*

*Water *Tap

*Substrate*

ADA Aquasiol
*Fertilizer *

EI salts 100% - Use Rotala butterfly for stock solution plus epsom salts for Mg
Liquid Carbon
*Macro,Micro Liquid Carbon  PLC Auto doser*

*PLC *(Programmable Logic Controller)

Lights Auto dosing CO2 temp etc -*How to use a PLC to control your fish tank.* Cheers Ian without your help a PLC might never of happen 
*Flora*


Eleocharis acicularis 'mini' - carpet
Lilaeopsis brasiliensis 'micro swords' - carpet
Helanthium tenellum 'Brown' - carpet
Monti Carlo - Little in carpet here and there
Alternanthera reineckii 'Mini' - removed
Anubias nana
Bucephalandra 'wavy green'
Cryptocoryne parva
Cryptocoryne balanase - removed
Cryptocoryne petchi
Cryptocoryne wendti- removed but a few come though
Cyperus helferi - removed - algae magnet
Pogostemon helferi
Fissidens fontanus
Hydrocotyle tripartita
Hygrophila pinnatifida
Hygrophila “Araguaia”
Microsorum pteropus 'narrow' - removed but little still in tank
Microsorum pteropus 'Trident'
Juncus repens - removed
Hydrocotyle verticillata
Lindernia rotundifolia
Rotala H'RA
Bolbitis Heuelotii
Pearl Weed
Ceratopteris thalictroides
Ricca Moss : love and hate this stuff - looks great but spreads in carpet PITA to get out/control
Blyxa Japonica
*Clean up crew*

Amanos x60+
RCS x200+++++
Theodoxus Fluviatilis - Freshwater breeding nerite x30 - no luck
Ramshorn Snails 
Pest snails 
Ottos x5
Tiger Ottos x2
SAE x3
Zeus

(thanks to the guys at AquaScaping World Forum esp ShadowMac who have help guided me in the right direction in the very early months )

----------------------------------------------------------------
Latest Vid of Olympus



Place for Pics - overview
1/7/18





29/1/18



21/5/17


Night



Daytime

Feb 2017 Just flooded




15/12/16 DSM start




8 Dec 2016 - hardscape


----------



## Zeus. (9 Oct 2016)

Pumping update 10/2/18

_[QUOTE="ShadowMac, Via AquaScapingWorld]The purpose of flow is to diffuse the CO2 and nutrients. It is_ _also to ensure detritus does not collect, break the leaf barrier so leaves can absorb nutrients/CO2, and eliminate dead spots. You would be surprised how much flow is needed to accomplish this._

_If you run your filters in series (provided that is doable) you solve the lack of biomedia with one filter, but do not add flow to the system. The flow rates do not add up, you just get the max flow of whatever those filters are rated at, which is around 500 gph...not enough. You could run an independent loop for CO2 with a strong pump through a cerges reactor to make up for the flow and create a reliable CO2 system. I prefer reactors on an independent loop because it is then not subject to the variations in flow from canister filters over time. Running the filters separately will move double the amount of water. Putting the intake across from the outlet isn't usually done because you then eliminate good laminar flow._

_http://aquascapingpodcast.com/episode12_

_Don't underestimate the value of good flow combined with a simple in tank glass diffuser. I think people often overcompensate for a lack of flow with over doing CO2.[/QUOTE]_

:notworthy:

Well even before I read your post I understood why we need the flow 'Mass diffusivity' OFC  Had a read around at dinner time at work
it all makes sense why you quote 10x flow for aquascaping, difusion in  water is of the order 10000 slower than air ie very slow, and this will be componded by a big tank with irregular flow due to hardscaping.
So me thinks might need a powerhead or two for this tank. Handy to have one ready at filling just in case flow not enough or dead spot.
I do like to understand why something is done and the physics/chemistry/biology/maths behind it rather than doing it.


----------



## Zeus. (9 Oct 2016)

Re-guarding using the Hybrid-Energy Approach, I have been advised that the Peat will cause a drop in the pH, but seeing I have very hard water I do not think this is a big issue as long as I choose my plants carefully ( easy to medium) but would appreciate some feedback from the low-energy aficionados please 

Thinking of going for a DSM start too - seems to make a lot of sense to get plants rooted and the cycling done before adding the water

Thinking 
*Irish Moss Peat 100L by Westland*
*20L WESTLAND AQUATIC COMPOST*
Plus some grit
Plus gravel 3mm to suit scape


----------



## kadoxu (9 Oct 2016)

Zeus. said:


> *Fertilizer - *yes dependant on substrate approach


You may want to rethink this... adding CO2, 3 or 4 kessil lights and no ferts... plants will die. Aquatic plants absorb a lot of nutrients from the leaves, hence the need for water fertilizers. 
Do some research on the EI regime here on the forum. And my advice would be to go for Dry Salts.


----------



## Zeus. (10 Oct 2016)

kadoxu said:


> You may want to rethink this... adding CO2, 3 or 4 kessil lights and no ferts... plants will die. Aquatic plants absorb a lot of nutrients from the leaves, hence the need for water fertilizers.
> Do some research on the EI regime here on the forum. And my advice would be to go for Dry Salts.



Thanks for the reply kadoxu

Do plan to use ferts but to what level yet to decide which depends on which substrate I go for, using the dry salts does seem to be the cheapest way too 

Zeus


----------



## Manisha (10 Oct 2016)

Very challenging setup you have planned with both front & back being viewed.

http://www.ukaps.org/forum/threads/the-soil-substrate-or-dirted-planted-tank-a-how-to-guide.18943/ This is a helpful guide in the tutorials section on choosing a substrate.

I'm new to the hobby & run mostly low tech tanks & find you can run a successful balanced tank this way ☺

I haven't used DSM but it is very success for establishing root structures & attaching mosses to hardscape although I'm not sure if this will aid the cycling process to the extent of it being complete before flooding your tank & running your filters...


----------



## Zeus. (10 Oct 2016)

Manisha said:


> Very challenging setup you have planned with both front & back being viewed.
> 
> http://www.ukaps.org/forum/threads/the-soil-substrate-or-dirted-planted-tank-a-how-to-guide.18943/ This is a helpful guide in the tutorials section on choosing a substrate.
> 
> ...



already read the thread and pm Tim  before I started post - great thread.

Lots of choices but I like to understand why people are making the choices not just use product 'X' or do 'Y' hence I was questioning which substrate to go for and not just using ADA AS because everyone else does.

But been think about it all day and Why not just use non bio degradable Cat litter. Just had a good read around about cat litter then read *How to Mineralize Soil Substrates?* and it all makes sense why I should choose ADA AS

Shame I missed out on the 20% off for 24hrs at The Green Machine 



Manisha said:


> I haven't used DSM but it is very success for establishing root structures & attaching mosses to hardscape although I'm not sure if this will aid the cycling process to the extent of it being complete before flooding your tank & running your filters...



Read around quite a bit on DSM and even T. Barr gives it the thumbs up. The Cycling may not be complete but well on its way no mess about doing 2-3 50% water changes a week, Plus no algae blooms. leaf may have adapted to being air born but soon sort themselves out.


----------



## Manisha (11 Oct 2016)

If you do decide to go with TGM, they do have sales on from time to time ( I got my Amazonia from them with a 20% discount in March) & they'be had a few since... so you may get lucky?

That's cool, you've given yourself the best start with researching well & cetainly dry start has its advantages with reducing the risk of algae & DAILY water changes in a large tank  Though was under the impression you may still need a few big changes when you first flood as there still may be some leeching from the soil.

Looking forward to updates - sounds like an epic project


----------



## Zeus. (11 Oct 2016)

Manisha said:


> If you do decide to go with TGM, they do have sales on from time to time ( I got my Amazonia from them with a 20% discount in March) & they'be had a few since... so you may get lucky?
> 
> That's cool, you've given yourself the best start with researching well & cetainly dry start has its advantages with reducing the risk of algae & DAILY water changes in a large tank  Though was under the impression you may still need a few big changes when you first flood as there still may be some leeching from the soil.



Thanks for the TGM tip will hold off on order as will be needing quite a few bags. Reading lots and lots there is just so much to take in   The tank should be in in couple of weeks. Think my first scape will be a Xmas scene with polystyrene balls for snow and a few snowmen few rocks and wood flashing lights and devoid of water, I'm just not ready yet !



Manisha said:


> Looking forward to updates - sounds like an epic project



Thanks - hopefully not EPIC FAIL


----------



## Manisha (25 Oct 2016)

Hi Zeus, checking my emails & got a green machine notification "20% off everything"  If you are still wanting to get your ADA Amazonia? Just use voucher code *20FORME *


----------



## kadoxu (25 Oct 2016)

Manisha said:


> Hi Zeus, checking my emails & got a green machine notification "20% off everything"  If you are still wanting to get your ADA Amazonia? Just use voucher code *20FORME *


That's how I got mine... and a new aquarium... and a few more things!


----------



## Zeus. (25 Oct 2016)

Cheers m8  going down to TGM on 17 November might send email to see if I can use it on visit 

Working on 'Eco High Tank' theory ATM


----------



## kadoxu (26 Oct 2016)

This one is only available until the end of the month... bu they tend to have a 20% rather regularly, from what I've seen is the past few weeks.

I don't know if you'll be able to use it on the store... maybe you'll be lucky!


----------



## Zeus. (26 Oct 2016)

Sent email no replay yet, but need to see the rocks and wood and hand pick them so if they dont let me use the offer too bad , can always order the ADA AS over net


----------



## Manisha (27 Oct 2016)

I had a quick look (as hope to buy more san sui stone soon) & as Kadoxu said that code does seem to be only valid this month  Could you make a trip earlier? I got my scape & AS from them & as I'm in Northern Ireland couldn't pop into the shop but found phoning them the best way ordering. As you can explain your tank dimensions & what you would like? I found them really great with this aspect of setting up my tank ☺ I'd probably risk ordering everything at the 20% off price now then if any pieces are unsuitable exchange on the 17 November - Hardscape for a big tank adds up!


----------



## Zeus. (27 Oct 2016)

Manisha said:


> I'd probably risk ordering everything at the 20% off price now then if any pieces are unsuitable exchange on the 17 November - Hardscape for a big tank adds up!



Great idea "BATMAN'


----------



## Zeus. (28 Oct 2016)

Just phoned TGM and sorted VERY VERY HAPPY


----------



## Zeus. (30 Oct 2016)

re- *Controlling CO2 levels efficiency 

ordered Energenie LAN Power Management System £65 *


----------



## Zeus. (30 Oct 2016)

Cancelled order * Energenie LAN Power Management System*

read this
How to use a PLC to control your fish tank very tempting indeed  auto dosser as well , just bit of DIY


----------



## Zeus. (5 Nov 2016)

So been working with the PLC demo program– wow its F#####g Amazing, this baby will make the “Zeus Eco Magatech Climate Complete” . It’s only on the demo software ATM but working in simulation mode. With “STD mode”, “WC mode”, “Holiday mode” and my favourite “Zeus Mode” that’s “God mode”or “Crazy Dog Mode” OFC.

You can switch them over at the press of a button, and I think remotely- Very cool

So even if “Zeus mode” is a complete failure, press of one button and all changes on the fly back to STD Mode

*“STD mode”* pretty much the standard timings for lighting, CO2 control, filters pumps heaters etc

*“WC mode”* well turns everything off except the lights

*“Holiday mode”* cuts back on photoperiod, auto dosing etc

*“Zeus mode”* Filter (2000L/H) on 24/7, trickle CO2 on for photoperiod plus CO2 Booster period, Independent loop Ehiem 3000+ on whilst reaching idea CO2 levels, with CO2 booster on- then CO2 booster off, switching Ehiem 3000+ on for say 5mins every hour without CO2 booster. Skimmer/powerhead on night period only. Heaters off during CO2 booster period.


Addition features

Auto dosser OFC which reduces dose during Holiday period

“Moonlight pass over period” Yep I have four kessils can control the output levels with the PLC (many thanks the ‘ian_m’ on here – who did the program for me ) but at a hardware of cost of £100+ for the PLC extension module. But can use the PLC by itself without the PLC extension module and with the light level output being controlled by the kessil controller (I already have) then have the PLC have one light on at a time for extended viewing (say for 2hrs)- do like this idea

“Variable temp control” Completely over the top or is it! Basically read quite a few times about heaters getting stuck on. So 'if 'I go for and industrial temp sensor/monitoring via PLC (£150) the temp regulators on heaters are redundant, as the PLC will be controlling them with industrial reliability. So why not have the day temp slightly higher then night temp as well.

Thinking of getting pH probe to get the CO2 levels right, log times on PLC then when happy with settings etc Take pH probe off

Tank comes Tuesday


----------



## Zeus. (9 Oct 2016)

Hi all

Since starting this 'Journal' as a complete Newbie, I have been given the great Honour of it becoming a Featured Journal. I have/will be working on trying to get as much detail down as possible by adding historical content and getting some better Pics, without removing the historical note of the journey. Was is missing is all the help I have received help from many UKAPS members and Moderators via PMs along the way which has made this tank possible. Plus the many hours of reading post/threads 

Thanks Guys  its your friendly help and content thats made it all possible and great fun along the way 

_________________________________________________________________________________

The Journey

*Me*

The last tank I owned was over 20 years ago 500 litre. But things have moved so so I can safely say my status is novice.

Why 'Olympus is Calling' nothing to do with the design really but I would like to think I will end up with 'Natural beauty' Olympus relates to my AKA for gaming 'Zeus' and then one off my E-mails 'zeus@mountolympus.....' yep but cheesy but it was done a long time ago 

Ten weeks ago I wasn't even thing about a tank. But from the comment of the wife of a fish tank would look good in the lounge and my son getting into aquascaping. The snow ball is rolling and gather momentum. The tank is ordered and some hardware and I fell like I've jumped into the very deep end of the pool and theres a strong current and I'm not a good swimmer.

So please feel free to criticise me and I would appropriate any input or thoughts you may have. Yes in gaming terms I'm the 'Noobie'

*Budjet -* don't really have one but Dont mind paying for quality more than happy to make/mod. Hate paying over the odds for BS


*The Tank *

The tank will be used as a room divider with short side against wall - just to make it more of a challenge

Being used as room divider so will be seeing it front back and side.
Size 60" x 24" x 24" 109 UK gallons (496 Litre)
Optiwhite front back and side.
Cabinet style - Scandinavian with hood - hood can be used open hood or closed depending on lights used

*Filter *-

Fluval FX6  output 2130LPH-  With course and medium STD sponges and 800grams of Biohome Ultimate
Eheim compact 3000+ for separate loop output 3000LPH
Maxspect twin Gyre XF230 and Gyre Advanced Controller planed for upgrade in sept 2018 on release of new model -output 16,000-18,000 LPH
*Filter Output*


- Twin Spraybars with the main upper from FX6 one having 4.0mm x23 holes and 3.5mm x4holes and the opposite end low in tank to help keep a Gyre effect of turnover

*Lights* -

T5 24w four.
Four kessil A160we tuna sun with controller. plus dimming via PLC and Kessil controller, kessils 20cm above water level.
Tank has different light intensity zones
*Moonlight Passover*

*Heaters* -

Hydor ETH External Thermal Heater x2
*CO2 -*

Ultimate Complete Aquarium CO2 System for plated tank up to 500L with twin 12V DC CO2 Solenoid Valves and Precision Needle Valve
Duel CO2 injection with twin *APS EF2 CO2 reactors and Pro Flora Inline difusors*
Latest UP High Precision pH Controller for Planted Tank - With pH Electrode - Used Via PLC to get Fast 1.0+pH drop in less than 1hr with the use of twin injection.
6.5Kg CO2 cylinder Last about 30 days
*Hanna pH Probe HI-98129*

*Water *Tap

*Substrate*

ADA Aquasiol
*Fertilizer *

EI salts 100% - Use Rotala butterfly for stock solution plus epsom salts for Mg
Liquid Carbon
*Macro,Micro Liquid Carbon  PLC Auto doser*

*PLC *(Programmable Logic Controller)

Lights Auto dosing CO2 temp etc -*How to use a PLC to control your fish tank.* Cheers Ian without your help a PLC might never of happen 
*Flora*


Eleocharis acicularis 'mini' - carpet
Lilaeopsis brasiliensis 'micro swords' - carpet
Helanthium tenellum 'Brown' - carpet
Monti Carlo - Little in carpet here and there
Alternanthera reineckii 'Mini' - removed
Anubias nana
Bucephalandra 'wavy green'
Cryptocoryne parva
Cryptocoryne balanase - removed
Cryptocoryne petchi
Cryptocoryne wendti- removed but a few come though
Cyperus helferi - removed - algae magnet
Pogostemon helferi
Fissidens fontanus
Hydrocotyle tripartita
Hygrophila pinnatifida
Hygrophila “Araguaia”
Microsorum pteropus 'narrow' - removed but little still in tank
Microsorum pteropus 'Trident'
Juncus repens - removed
Hydrocotyle verticillata
Lindernia rotundifolia
Rotala H'RA
Bolbitis Heuelotii
Pearl Weed
Ceratopteris thalictroides
Ricca Moss : love and hate this stuff - looks great but spreads in carpet PITA to get out/control
Blyxa Japonica
*Clean up crew*

Amanos x60+
RCS x200+++++
Theodoxus Fluviatilis - Freshwater breeding nerite x30 - no luck
Ramshorn Snails 
Pest snails 
Ottos x5
Tiger Ottos x2
SAE x3
Zeus

(thanks to the guys at AquaScaping World Forum esp ShadowMac who have help guided me in the right direction in the very early months )

----------------------------------------------------------------
Latest Vid of Olympus



Place for Pics - overview
1/7/18





29/1/18



21/5/17


Night



Daytime

Feb 2017 Just flooded




15/12/16 DSM start




8 Dec 2016 - hardscape


----------



## Zeus. (9 Oct 2016)

Pumping update 10/2/18

_[QUOTE="ShadowMac, Via AquaScapingWorld]The purpose of flow is to diffuse the CO2 and nutrients. It is_ _also to ensure detritus does not collect, break the leaf barrier so leaves can absorb nutrients/CO2, and eliminate dead spots. You would be surprised how much flow is needed to accomplish this._

_If you run your filters in series (provided that is doable) you solve the lack of biomedia with one filter, but do not add flow to the system. The flow rates do not add up, you just get the max flow of whatever those filters are rated at, which is around 500 gph...not enough. You could run an independent loop for CO2 with a strong pump through a cerges reactor to make up for the flow and create a reliable CO2 system. I prefer reactors on an independent loop because it is then not subject to the variations in flow from canister filters over time. Running the filters separately will move double the amount of water. Putting the intake across from the outlet isn't usually done because you then eliminate good laminar flow._

_http://aquascapingpodcast.com/episode12_

_Don't underestimate the value of good flow combined with a simple in tank glass diffuser. I think people often overcompensate for a lack of flow with over doing CO2.[/QUOTE]_

:notworthy:

Well even before I read your post I understood why we need the flow 'Mass diffusivity' OFC  Had a read around at dinner time at work
it all makes sense why you quote 10x flow for aquascaping, difusion in  water is of the order 10000 slower than air ie very slow, and this will be componded by a big tank with irregular flow due to hardscaping.
So me thinks might need a powerhead or two for this tank. Handy to have one ready at filling just in case flow not enough or dead spot.
I do like to understand why something is done and the physics/chemistry/biology/maths behind it rather than doing it.


----------



## Zeus. (9 Oct 2016)

Re-guarding using the Hybrid-Energy Approach, I have been advised that the Peat will cause a drop in the pH, but seeing I have very hard water I do not think this is a big issue as long as I choose my plants carefully ( easy to medium) but would appreciate some feedback from the low-energy aficionados please 

Thinking of going for a DSM start too - seems to make a lot of sense to get plants rooted and the cycling done before adding the water

Thinking 
*Irish Moss Peat 100L by Westland*
*20L WESTLAND AQUATIC COMPOST*
Plus some grit
Plus gravel 3mm to suit scape


----------



## kadoxu (9 Oct 2016)

Zeus. said:


> *Fertilizer - *yes dependant on substrate approach


You may want to rethink this... adding CO2, 3 or 4 kessil lights and no ferts... plants will die. Aquatic plants absorb a lot of nutrients from the leaves, hence the need for water fertilizers. 
Do some research on the EI regime here on the forum. And my advice would be to go for Dry Salts.


----------



## Zeus. (10 Oct 2016)

kadoxu said:


> You may want to rethink this... adding CO2, 3 or 4 kessil lights and no ferts... plants will die. Aquatic plants absorb a lot of nutrients from the leaves, hence the need for water fertilizers.
> Do some research on the EI regime here on the forum. And my advice would be to go for Dry Salts.



Thanks for the reply kadoxu

Do plan to use ferts but to what level yet to decide which depends on which substrate I go for, using the dry salts does seem to be the cheapest way too 

Zeus


----------



## Manisha (10 Oct 2016)

Very challenging setup you have planned with both front & back being viewed.

http://www.ukaps.org/forum/threads/the-soil-substrate-or-dirted-planted-tank-a-how-to-guide.18943/ This is a helpful guide in the tutorials section on choosing a substrate.

I'm new to the hobby & run mostly low tech tanks & find you can run a successful balanced tank this way ☺

I haven't used DSM but it is very success for establishing root structures & attaching mosses to hardscape although I'm not sure if this will aid the cycling process to the extent of it being complete before flooding your tank & running your filters...


----------



## Zeus. (10 Oct 2016)

Manisha said:


> Very challenging setup you have planned with both front & back being viewed.
> 
> http://www.ukaps.org/forum/threads/the-soil-substrate-or-dirted-planted-tank-a-how-to-guide.18943/ This is a helpful guide in the tutorials section on choosing a substrate.
> 
> ...



already read the thread and pm Tim  before I started post - great thread.

Lots of choices but I like to understand why people are making the choices not just use product 'X' or do 'Y' hence I was questioning which substrate to go for and not just using ADA AS because everyone else does.

But been think about it all day and Why not just use non bio degradable Cat litter. Just had a good read around about cat litter then read *How to Mineralize Soil Substrates?* and it all makes sense why I should choose ADA AS

Shame I missed out on the 20% off for 24hrs at The Green Machine 



Manisha said:


> I haven't used DSM but it is very success for establishing root structures & attaching mosses to hardscape although I'm not sure if this will aid the cycling process to the extent of it being complete before flooding your tank & running your filters...



Read around quite a bit on DSM and even T. Barr gives it the thumbs up. The Cycling may not be complete but well on its way no mess about doing 2-3 50% water changes a week, Plus no algae blooms. leaf may have adapted to being air born but soon sort themselves out.


----------



## Manisha (11 Oct 2016)

If you do decide to go with TGM, they do have sales on from time to time ( I got my Amazonia from them with a 20% discount in March) & they'be had a few since... so you may get lucky?

That's cool, you've given yourself the best start with researching well & cetainly dry start has its advantages with reducing the risk of algae & DAILY water changes in a large tank  Though was under the impression you may still need a few big changes when you first flood as there still may be some leeching from the soil.

Looking forward to updates - sounds like an epic project


----------



## Zeus. (11 Oct 2016)

Manisha said:


> If you do decide to go with TGM, they do have sales on from time to time ( I got my Amazonia from them with a 20% discount in March) & they'be had a few since... so you may get lucky?
> 
> That's cool, you've given yourself the best start with researching well & cetainly dry start has its advantages with reducing the risk of algae & DAILY water changes in a large tank  Though was under the impression you may still need a few big changes when you first flood as there still may be some leeching from the soil.



Thanks for the TGM tip will hold off on order as will be needing quite a few bags. Reading lots and lots there is just so much to take in   The tank should be in in couple of weeks. Think my first scape will be a Xmas scene with polystyrene balls for snow and a few snowmen few rocks and wood flashing lights and devoid of water, I'm just not ready yet !



Manisha said:


> Looking forward to updates - sounds like an epic project



Thanks - hopefully not EPIC FAIL


----------



## Manisha (25 Oct 2016)

Hi Zeus, checking my emails & got a green machine notification "20% off everything"  If you are still wanting to get your ADA Amazonia? Just use voucher code *20FORME *


----------



## kadoxu (25 Oct 2016)

Manisha said:


> Hi Zeus, checking my emails & got a green machine notification "20% off everything"  If you are still wanting to get your ADA Amazonia? Just use voucher code *20FORME *


That's how I got mine... and a new aquarium... and a few more things!


----------



## Zeus. (25 Oct 2016)

Cheers m8  going down to TGM on 17 November might send email to see if I can use it on visit 

Working on 'Eco High Tank' theory ATM


----------



## kadoxu (26 Oct 2016)

This one is only available until the end of the month... bu they tend to have a 20% rather regularly, from what I've seen is the past few weeks.

I don't know if you'll be able to use it on the store... maybe you'll be lucky!


----------



## Zeus. (26 Oct 2016)

Sent email no replay yet, but need to see the rocks and wood and hand pick them so if they dont let me use the offer too bad , can always order the ADA AS over net


----------



## Manisha (27 Oct 2016)

I had a quick look (as hope to buy more san sui stone soon) & as Kadoxu said that code does seem to be only valid this month  Could you make a trip earlier? I got my scape & AS from them & as I'm in Northern Ireland couldn't pop into the shop but found phoning them the best way ordering. As you can explain your tank dimensions & what you would like? I found them really great with this aspect of setting up my tank ☺ I'd probably risk ordering everything at the 20% off price now then if any pieces are unsuitable exchange on the 17 November - Hardscape for a big tank adds up!


----------



## Zeus. (27 Oct 2016)

Manisha said:


> I'd probably risk ordering everything at the 20% off price now then if any pieces are unsuitable exchange on the 17 November - Hardscape for a big tank adds up!



Great idea "BATMAN'


----------



## Zeus. (28 Oct 2016)

Just phoned TGM and sorted VERY VERY HAPPY


----------



## Zeus. (30 Oct 2016)

re- *Controlling CO2 levels efficiency 

ordered Energenie LAN Power Management System £65 *


----------



## Zeus. (30 Oct 2016)

Cancelled order * Energenie LAN Power Management System*

read this
How to use a PLC to control your fish tank very tempting indeed  auto dosser as well , just bit of DIY


----------



## Zeus. (5 Nov 2016)

So been working with the PLC demo program– wow its F#####g Amazing, this baby will make the “Zeus Eco Magatech Climate Complete” . It’s only on the demo software ATM but working in simulation mode. With “STD mode”, “WC mode”, “Holiday mode” and my favourite “Zeus Mode” that’s “God mode”or “Crazy Dog Mode” OFC.

You can switch them over at the press of a button, and I think remotely- Very cool

So even if “Zeus mode” is a complete failure, press of one button and all changes on the fly back to STD Mode

*“STD mode”* pretty much the standard timings for lighting, CO2 control, filters pumps heaters etc

*“WC mode”* well turns everything off except the lights

*“Holiday mode”* cuts back on photoperiod, auto dosing etc

*“Zeus mode”* Filter (2000L/H) on 24/7, trickle CO2 on for photoperiod plus CO2 Booster period, Independent loop Ehiem 3000+ on whilst reaching idea CO2 levels, with CO2 booster on- then CO2 booster off, switching Ehiem 3000+ on for say 5mins every hour without CO2 booster. Skimmer/powerhead on night period only. Heaters off during CO2 booster period.


Addition features

Auto dosser OFC which reduces dose during Holiday period

“Moonlight pass over period” Yep I have four kessils can control the output levels with the PLC (many thanks the ‘ian_m’ on here – who did the program for me ) but at a hardware of cost of £100+ for the PLC extension module. But can use the PLC by itself without the PLC extension module and with the light level output being controlled by the kessil controller (I already have) then have the PLC have one light on at a time for extended viewing (say for 2hrs)- do like this idea

“Variable temp control” Completely over the top or is it! Basically read quite a few times about heaters getting stuck on. So 'if 'I go for and industrial temp sensor/monitoring via PLC (£150) the temp regulators on heaters are redundant, as the PLC will be controlling them with industrial reliability. So why not have the day temp slightly higher then night temp as well.

Thinking of getting pH probe to get the CO2 levels right, log times on PLC then when happy with settings etc Take pH probe off

Tank comes Tuesday


----------



## Zeus. (9 Oct 2016)

Hi all

Since starting this 'Journal' as a complete Newbie, I have been given the great Honour of it becoming a Featured Journal. I have/will be working on trying to get as much detail down as possible by adding historical content and getting some better Pics, without removing the historical note of the journey. Was is missing is all the help I have received help from many UKAPS members and Moderators via PMs along the way which has made this tank possible. Plus the many hours of reading post/threads 

Thanks Guys  its your friendly help and content thats made it all possible and great fun along the way 

_________________________________________________________________________________

The Journey

*Me*

The last tank I owned was over 20 years ago 500 litre. But things have moved so so I can safely say my status is novice.

Why 'Olympus is Calling' nothing to do with the design really but I would like to think I will end up with 'Natural beauty' Olympus relates to my AKA for gaming 'Zeus' and then one off my E-mails 'zeus@mountolympus.....' yep but cheesy but it was done a long time ago 

Ten weeks ago I wasn't even thing about a tank. But from the comment of the wife of a fish tank would look good in the lounge and my son getting into aquascaping. The snow ball is rolling and gather momentum. The tank is ordered and some hardware and I fell like I've jumped into the very deep end of the pool and theres a strong current and I'm not a good swimmer.

So please feel free to criticise me and I would appropriate any input or thoughts you may have. Yes in gaming terms I'm the 'Noobie'

*Budjet -* don't really have one but Dont mind paying for quality more than happy to make/mod. Hate paying over the odds for BS


*The Tank *

The tank will be used as a room divider with short side against wall - just to make it more of a challenge

Being used as room divider so will be seeing it front back and side.
Size 60" x 24" x 24" 109 UK gallons (496 Litre)
Optiwhite front back and side.
Cabinet style - Scandinavian with hood - hood can be used open hood or closed depending on lights used

*Filter *-

Fluval FX6  output 2130LPH-  With course and medium STD sponges and 800grams of Biohome Ultimate
Eheim compact 3000+ for separate loop output 3000LPH
Maxspect twin Gyre XF230 and Gyre Advanced Controller planed for upgrade in sept 2018 on release of new model -output 16,000-18,000 LPH
*Filter Output*


- Twin Spraybars with the main upper from FX6 one having 4.0mm x23 holes and 3.5mm x4holes and the opposite end low in tank to help keep a Gyre effect of turnover

*Lights* -

T5 24w four.
Four kessil A160we tuna sun with controller. plus dimming via PLC and Kessil controller, kessils 20cm above water level.
Tank has different light intensity zones
*Moonlight Passover*

*Heaters* -

Hydor ETH External Thermal Heater x2
*CO2 -*

Ultimate Complete Aquarium CO2 System for plated tank up to 500L with twin 12V DC CO2 Solenoid Valves and Precision Needle Valve
Duel CO2 injection with twin *APS EF2 CO2 reactors and Pro Flora Inline difusors*
Latest UP High Precision pH Controller for Planted Tank - With pH Electrode - Used Via PLC to get Fast 1.0+pH drop in less than 1hr with the use of twin injection.
6.5Kg CO2 cylinder Last about 30 days
*Hanna pH Probe HI-98129*

*Water *Tap

*Substrate*

ADA Aquasiol
*Fertilizer *

EI salts 100% - Use Rotala butterfly for stock solution plus epsom salts for Mg
Liquid Carbon
*Macro,Micro Liquid Carbon  PLC Auto doser*

*PLC *(Programmable Logic Controller)

Lights Auto dosing CO2 temp etc -*How to use a PLC to control your fish tank.* Cheers Ian without your help a PLC might never of happen 
*Flora*


Eleocharis acicularis 'mini' - carpet
Lilaeopsis brasiliensis 'micro swords' - carpet
Helanthium tenellum 'Brown' - carpet
Monti Carlo - Little in carpet here and there
Alternanthera reineckii 'Mini' - removed
Anubias nana
Bucephalandra 'wavy green'
Cryptocoryne parva
Cryptocoryne balanase - removed
Cryptocoryne petchi
Cryptocoryne wendti- removed but a few come though
Cyperus helferi - removed - algae magnet
Pogostemon helferi
Fissidens fontanus
Hydrocotyle tripartita
Hygrophila pinnatifida
Hygrophila “Araguaia”
Microsorum pteropus 'narrow' - removed but little still in tank
Microsorum pteropus 'Trident'
Juncus repens - removed
Hydrocotyle verticillata
Lindernia rotundifolia
Rotala H'RA
Bolbitis Heuelotii
Pearl Weed
Ceratopteris thalictroides
Ricca Moss : love and hate this stuff - looks great but spreads in carpet PITA to get out/control
Blyxa Japonica
*Clean up crew*

Amanos x60+
RCS x200+++++
Theodoxus Fluviatilis - Freshwater breeding nerite x30 - no luck
Ramshorn Snails 
Pest snails 
Ottos x5
Tiger Ottos x2
SAE x3
Zeus

(thanks to the guys at AquaScaping World Forum esp ShadowMac who have help guided me in the right direction in the very early months )

----------------------------------------------------------------
Latest Vid of Olympus



Place for Pics - overview
1/7/18





29/1/18



21/5/17


Night



Daytime

Feb 2017 Just flooded




15/12/16 DSM start




8 Dec 2016 - hardscape


----------



## Zeus. (9 Oct 2016)

Pumping update 10/2/18

_[QUOTE="ShadowMac, Via AquaScapingWorld]The purpose of flow is to diffuse the CO2 and nutrients. It is_ _also to ensure detritus does not collect, break the leaf barrier so leaves can absorb nutrients/CO2, and eliminate dead spots. You would be surprised how much flow is needed to accomplish this._

_If you run your filters in series (provided that is doable) you solve the lack of biomedia with one filter, but do not add flow to the system. The flow rates do not add up, you just get the max flow of whatever those filters are rated at, which is around 500 gph...not enough. You could run an independent loop for CO2 with a strong pump through a cerges reactor to make up for the flow and create a reliable CO2 system. I prefer reactors on an independent loop because it is then not subject to the variations in flow from canister filters over time. Running the filters separately will move double the amount of water. Putting the intake across from the outlet isn't usually done because you then eliminate good laminar flow._

_http://aquascapingpodcast.com/episode12_

_Don't underestimate the value of good flow combined with a simple in tank glass diffuser. I think people often overcompensate for a lack of flow with over doing CO2.[/QUOTE]_

:notworthy:

Well even before I read your post I understood why we need the flow 'Mass diffusivity' OFC  Had a read around at dinner time at work
it all makes sense why you quote 10x flow for aquascaping, difusion in  water is of the order 10000 slower than air ie very slow, and this will be componded by a big tank with irregular flow due to hardscaping.
So me thinks might need a powerhead or two for this tank. Handy to have one ready at filling just in case flow not enough or dead spot.
I do like to understand why something is done and the physics/chemistry/biology/maths behind it rather than doing it.


----------



## Zeus. (9 Oct 2016)

Re-guarding using the Hybrid-Energy Approach, I have been advised that the Peat will cause a drop in the pH, but seeing I have very hard water I do not think this is a big issue as long as I choose my plants carefully ( easy to medium) but would appreciate some feedback from the low-energy aficionados please 

Thinking of going for a DSM start too - seems to make a lot of sense to get plants rooted and the cycling done before adding the water

Thinking 
*Irish Moss Peat 100L by Westland*
*20L WESTLAND AQUATIC COMPOST*
Plus some grit
Plus gravel 3mm to suit scape


----------



## kadoxu (9 Oct 2016)

Zeus. said:


> *Fertilizer - *yes dependant on substrate approach


You may want to rethink this... adding CO2, 3 or 4 kessil lights and no ferts... plants will die. Aquatic plants absorb a lot of nutrients from the leaves, hence the need for water fertilizers. 
Do some research on the EI regime here on the forum. And my advice would be to go for Dry Salts.


----------



## Zeus. (10 Oct 2016)

kadoxu said:


> You may want to rethink this... adding CO2, 3 or 4 kessil lights and no ferts... plants will die. Aquatic plants absorb a lot of nutrients from the leaves, hence the need for water fertilizers.
> Do some research on the EI regime here on the forum. And my advice would be to go for Dry Salts.



Thanks for the reply kadoxu

Do plan to use ferts but to what level yet to decide which depends on which substrate I go for, using the dry salts does seem to be the cheapest way too 

Zeus


----------



## Manisha (10 Oct 2016)

Very challenging setup you have planned with both front & back being viewed.

http://www.ukaps.org/forum/threads/the-soil-substrate-or-dirted-planted-tank-a-how-to-guide.18943/ This is a helpful guide in the tutorials section on choosing a substrate.

I'm new to the hobby & run mostly low tech tanks & find you can run a successful balanced tank this way ☺

I haven't used DSM but it is very success for establishing root structures & attaching mosses to hardscape although I'm not sure if this will aid the cycling process to the extent of it being complete before flooding your tank & running your filters...


----------



## Zeus. (10 Oct 2016)

Manisha said:


> Very challenging setup you have planned with both front & back being viewed.
> 
> http://www.ukaps.org/forum/threads/the-soil-substrate-or-dirted-planted-tank-a-how-to-guide.18943/ This is a helpful guide in the tutorials section on choosing a substrate.
> 
> ...



already read the thread and pm Tim  before I started post - great thread.

Lots of choices but I like to understand why people are making the choices not just use product 'X' or do 'Y' hence I was questioning which substrate to go for and not just using ADA AS because everyone else does.

But been think about it all day and Why not just use non bio degradable Cat litter. Just had a good read around about cat litter then read *How to Mineralize Soil Substrates?* and it all makes sense why I should choose ADA AS

Shame I missed out on the 20% off for 24hrs at The Green Machine 



Manisha said:


> I haven't used DSM but it is very success for establishing root structures & attaching mosses to hardscape although I'm not sure if this will aid the cycling process to the extent of it being complete before flooding your tank & running your filters...



Read around quite a bit on DSM and even T. Barr gives it the thumbs up. The Cycling may not be complete but well on its way no mess about doing 2-3 50% water changes a week, Plus no algae blooms. leaf may have adapted to being air born but soon sort themselves out.


----------



## Manisha (11 Oct 2016)

If you do decide to go with TGM, they do have sales on from time to time ( I got my Amazonia from them with a 20% discount in March) & they'be had a few since... so you may get lucky?

That's cool, you've given yourself the best start with researching well & cetainly dry start has its advantages with reducing the risk of algae & DAILY water changes in a large tank  Though was under the impression you may still need a few big changes when you first flood as there still may be some leeching from the soil.

Looking forward to updates - sounds like an epic project


----------



## Zeus. (11 Oct 2016)

Manisha said:


> If you do decide to go with TGM, they do have sales on from time to time ( I got my Amazonia from them with a 20% discount in March) & they'be had a few since... so you may get lucky?
> 
> That's cool, you've given yourself the best start with researching well & cetainly dry start has its advantages with reducing the risk of algae & DAILY water changes in a large tank  Though was under the impression you may still need a few big changes when you first flood as there still may be some leeching from the soil.



Thanks for the TGM tip will hold off on order as will be needing quite a few bags. Reading lots and lots there is just so much to take in   The tank should be in in couple of weeks. Think my first scape will be a Xmas scene with polystyrene balls for snow and a few snowmen few rocks and wood flashing lights and devoid of water, I'm just not ready yet !



Manisha said:


> Looking forward to updates - sounds like an epic project



Thanks - hopefully not EPIC FAIL


----------



## Manisha (25 Oct 2016)

Hi Zeus, checking my emails & got a green machine notification "20% off everything"  If you are still wanting to get your ADA Amazonia? Just use voucher code *20FORME *


----------



## kadoxu (25 Oct 2016)

Manisha said:


> Hi Zeus, checking my emails & got a green machine notification "20% off everything"  If you are still wanting to get your ADA Amazonia? Just use voucher code *20FORME *


That's how I got mine... and a new aquarium... and a few more things!


----------



## Zeus. (25 Oct 2016)

Cheers m8  going down to TGM on 17 November might send email to see if I can use it on visit 

Working on 'Eco High Tank' theory ATM


----------



## kadoxu (26 Oct 2016)

This one is only available until the end of the month... bu they tend to have a 20% rather regularly, from what I've seen is the past few weeks.

I don't know if you'll be able to use it on the store... maybe you'll be lucky!


----------



## Zeus. (26 Oct 2016)

Sent email no replay yet, but need to see the rocks and wood and hand pick them so if they dont let me use the offer too bad , can always order the ADA AS over net


----------



## Manisha (27 Oct 2016)

I had a quick look (as hope to buy more san sui stone soon) & as Kadoxu said that code does seem to be only valid this month  Could you make a trip earlier? I got my scape & AS from them & as I'm in Northern Ireland couldn't pop into the shop but found phoning them the best way ordering. As you can explain your tank dimensions & what you would like? I found them really great with this aspect of setting up my tank ☺ I'd probably risk ordering everything at the 20% off price now then if any pieces are unsuitable exchange on the 17 November - Hardscape for a big tank adds up!


----------



## Zeus. (27 Oct 2016)

Manisha said:


> I'd probably risk ordering everything at the 20% off price now then if any pieces are unsuitable exchange on the 17 November - Hardscape for a big tank adds up!



Great idea "BATMAN'


----------



## Zeus. (28 Oct 2016)

Just phoned TGM and sorted VERY VERY HAPPY


----------



## Zeus. (30 Oct 2016)

re- *Controlling CO2 levels efficiency 

ordered Energenie LAN Power Management System £65 *


----------



## Zeus. (30 Oct 2016)

Cancelled order * Energenie LAN Power Management System*

read this
How to use a PLC to control your fish tank very tempting indeed  auto dosser as well , just bit of DIY


----------



## Zeus. (5 Nov 2016)

So been working with the PLC demo program– wow its F#####g Amazing, this baby will make the “Zeus Eco Magatech Climate Complete” . It’s only on the demo software ATM but working in simulation mode. With “STD mode”, “WC mode”, “Holiday mode” and my favourite “Zeus Mode” that’s “God mode”or “Crazy Dog Mode” OFC.

You can switch them over at the press of a button, and I think remotely- Very cool

So even if “Zeus mode” is a complete failure, press of one button and all changes on the fly back to STD Mode

*“STD mode”* pretty much the standard timings for lighting, CO2 control, filters pumps heaters etc

*“WC mode”* well turns everything off except the lights

*“Holiday mode”* cuts back on photoperiod, auto dosing etc

*“Zeus mode”* Filter (2000L/H) on 24/7, trickle CO2 on for photoperiod plus CO2 Booster period, Independent loop Ehiem 3000+ on whilst reaching idea CO2 levels, with CO2 booster on- then CO2 booster off, switching Ehiem 3000+ on for say 5mins every hour without CO2 booster. Skimmer/powerhead on night period only. Heaters off during CO2 booster period.


Addition features

Auto dosser OFC which reduces dose during Holiday period

“Moonlight pass over period” Yep I have four kessils can control the output levels with the PLC (many thanks the ‘ian_m’ on here – who did the program for me ) but at a hardware of cost of £100+ for the PLC extension module. But can use the PLC by itself without the PLC extension module and with the light level output being controlled by the kessil controller (I already have) then have the PLC have one light on at a time for extended viewing (say for 2hrs)- do like this idea

“Variable temp control” Completely over the top or is it! Basically read quite a few times about heaters getting stuck on. So 'if 'I go for and industrial temp sensor/monitoring via PLC (£150) the temp regulators on heaters are redundant, as the PLC will be controlling them with industrial reliability. So why not have the day temp slightly higher then night temp as well.

Thinking of getting pH probe to get the CO2 levels right, log times on PLC then when happy with settings etc Take pH probe off

Tank comes Tuesday


----------



## Zeus. (9 Oct 2016)

Hi all

Since starting this 'Journal' as a complete Newbie, I have been given the great Honour of it becoming a Featured Journal. I have/will be working on trying to get as much detail down as possible by adding historical content and getting some better Pics, without removing the historical note of the journey. Was is missing is all the help I have received help from many UKAPS members and Moderators via PMs along the way which has made this tank possible. Plus the many hours of reading post/threads 

Thanks Guys  its your friendly help and content thats made it all possible and great fun along the way 

_________________________________________________________________________________

The Journey

*Me*

The last tank I owned was over 20 years ago 500 litre. But things have moved so so I can safely say my status is novice.

Why 'Olympus is Calling' nothing to do with the design really but I would like to think I will end up with 'Natural beauty' Olympus relates to my AKA for gaming 'Zeus' and then one off my E-mails 'zeus@mountolympus.....' yep but cheesy but it was done a long time ago 

Ten weeks ago I wasn't even thing about a tank. But from the comment of the wife of a fish tank would look good in the lounge and my son getting into aquascaping. The snow ball is rolling and gather momentum. The tank is ordered and some hardware and I fell like I've jumped into the very deep end of the pool and theres a strong current and I'm not a good swimmer.

So please feel free to criticise me and I would appropriate any input or thoughts you may have. Yes in gaming terms I'm the 'Noobie'

*Budjet -* don't really have one but Dont mind paying for quality more than happy to make/mod. Hate paying over the odds for BS


*The Tank *

The tank will be used as a room divider with short side against wall - just to make it more of a challenge

Being used as room divider so will be seeing it front back and side.
Size 60" x 24" x 24" 109 UK gallons (496 Litre)
Optiwhite front back and side.
Cabinet style - Scandinavian with hood - hood can be used open hood or closed depending on lights used

*Filter *-

Fluval FX6  output 2130LPH-  With course and medium STD sponges and 800grams of Biohome Ultimate
Eheim compact 3000+ for separate loop output 3000LPH
Maxspect twin Gyre XF230 and Gyre Advanced Controller planed for upgrade in sept 2018 on release of new model -output 16,000-18,000 LPH
*Filter Output*


- Twin Spraybars with the main upper from FX6 one having 4.0mm x23 holes and 3.5mm x4holes and the opposite end low in tank to help keep a Gyre effect of turnover

*Lights* -

T5 24w four.
Four kessil A160we tuna sun with controller. plus dimming via PLC and Kessil controller, kessils 20cm above water level.
Tank has different light intensity zones
*Moonlight Passover*

*Heaters* -

Hydor ETH External Thermal Heater x2
*CO2 -*

Ultimate Complete Aquarium CO2 System for plated tank up to 500L with twin 12V DC CO2 Solenoid Valves and Precision Needle Valve
Duel CO2 injection with twin *APS EF2 CO2 reactors and Pro Flora Inline difusors*
Latest UP High Precision pH Controller for Planted Tank - With pH Electrode - Used Via PLC to get Fast 1.0+pH drop in less than 1hr with the use of twin injection.
6.5Kg CO2 cylinder Last about 30 days
*Hanna pH Probe HI-98129*

*Water *Tap

*Substrate*

ADA Aquasiol
*Fertilizer *

EI salts 100% - Use Rotala butterfly for stock solution plus epsom salts for Mg
Liquid Carbon
*Macro,Micro Liquid Carbon  PLC Auto doser*

*PLC *(Programmable Logic Controller)

Lights Auto dosing CO2 temp etc -*How to use a PLC to control your fish tank.* Cheers Ian without your help a PLC might never of happen 
*Flora*


Eleocharis acicularis 'mini' - carpet
Lilaeopsis brasiliensis 'micro swords' - carpet
Helanthium tenellum 'Brown' - carpet
Monti Carlo - Little in carpet here and there
Alternanthera reineckii 'Mini' - removed
Anubias nana
Bucephalandra 'wavy green'
Cryptocoryne parva
Cryptocoryne balanase - removed
Cryptocoryne petchi
Cryptocoryne wendti- removed but a few come though
Cyperus helferi - removed - algae magnet
Pogostemon helferi
Fissidens fontanus
Hydrocotyle tripartita
Hygrophila pinnatifida
Hygrophila “Araguaia”
Microsorum pteropus 'narrow' - removed but little still in tank
Microsorum pteropus 'Trident'
Juncus repens - removed
Hydrocotyle verticillata
Lindernia rotundifolia
Rotala H'RA
Bolbitis Heuelotii
Pearl Weed
Ceratopteris thalictroides
Ricca Moss : love and hate this stuff - looks great but spreads in carpet PITA to get out/control
Blyxa Japonica
*Clean up crew*

Amanos x60+
RCS x200+++++
Theodoxus Fluviatilis - Freshwater breeding nerite x30 - no luck
Ramshorn Snails 
Pest snails 
Ottos x5
Tiger Ottos x2
SAE x3
Zeus

(thanks to the guys at AquaScaping World Forum esp ShadowMac who have help guided me in the right direction in the very early months )

----------------------------------------------------------------
Latest Vid of Olympus



Place for Pics - overview
1/7/18





29/1/18



21/5/17


Night



Daytime

Feb 2017 Just flooded




15/12/16 DSM start




8 Dec 2016 - hardscape


----------



## Zeus. (9 Oct 2016)

Pumping update 10/2/18

_[QUOTE="ShadowMac, Via AquaScapingWorld]The purpose of flow is to diffuse the CO2 and nutrients. It is_ _also to ensure detritus does not collect, break the leaf barrier so leaves can absorb nutrients/CO2, and eliminate dead spots. You would be surprised how much flow is needed to accomplish this._

_If you run your filters in series (provided that is doable) you solve the lack of biomedia with one filter, but do not add flow to the system. The flow rates do not add up, you just get the max flow of whatever those filters are rated at, which is around 500 gph...not enough. You could run an independent loop for CO2 with a strong pump through a cerges reactor to make up for the flow and create a reliable CO2 system. I prefer reactors on an independent loop because it is then not subject to the variations in flow from canister filters over time. Running the filters separately will move double the amount of water. Putting the intake across from the outlet isn't usually done because you then eliminate good laminar flow._

_http://aquascapingpodcast.com/episode12_

_Don't underestimate the value of good flow combined with a simple in tank glass diffuser. I think people often overcompensate for a lack of flow with over doing CO2.[/QUOTE]_

:notworthy:

Well even before I read your post I understood why we need the flow 'Mass diffusivity' OFC  Had a read around at dinner time at work
it all makes sense why you quote 10x flow for aquascaping, difusion in  water is of the order 10000 slower than air ie very slow, and this will be componded by a big tank with irregular flow due to hardscaping.
So me thinks might need a powerhead or two for this tank. Handy to have one ready at filling just in case flow not enough or dead spot.
I do like to understand why something is done and the physics/chemistry/biology/maths behind it rather than doing it.


----------



## Zeus. (9 Oct 2016)

Re-guarding using the Hybrid-Energy Approach, I have been advised that the Peat will cause a drop in the pH, but seeing I have very hard water I do not think this is a big issue as long as I choose my plants carefully ( easy to medium) but would appreciate some feedback from the low-energy aficionados please 

Thinking of going for a DSM start too - seems to make a lot of sense to get plants rooted and the cycling done before adding the water

Thinking 
*Irish Moss Peat 100L by Westland*
*20L WESTLAND AQUATIC COMPOST*
Plus some grit
Plus gravel 3mm to suit scape


----------



## kadoxu (9 Oct 2016)

Zeus. said:


> *Fertilizer - *yes dependant on substrate approach


You may want to rethink this... adding CO2, 3 or 4 kessil lights and no ferts... plants will die. Aquatic plants absorb a lot of nutrients from the leaves, hence the need for water fertilizers. 
Do some research on the EI regime here on the forum. And my advice would be to go for Dry Salts.


----------



## Zeus. (10 Oct 2016)

kadoxu said:


> You may want to rethink this... adding CO2, 3 or 4 kessil lights and no ferts... plants will die. Aquatic plants absorb a lot of nutrients from the leaves, hence the need for water fertilizers.
> Do some research on the EI regime here on the forum. And my advice would be to go for Dry Salts.



Thanks for the reply kadoxu

Do plan to use ferts but to what level yet to decide which depends on which substrate I go for, using the dry salts does seem to be the cheapest way too 

Zeus


----------



## Manisha (10 Oct 2016)

Very challenging setup you have planned with both front & back being viewed.

http://www.ukaps.org/forum/threads/the-soil-substrate-or-dirted-planted-tank-a-how-to-guide.18943/ This is a helpful guide in the tutorials section on choosing a substrate.

I'm new to the hobby & run mostly low tech tanks & find you can run a successful balanced tank this way ☺

I haven't used DSM but it is very success for establishing root structures & attaching mosses to hardscape although I'm not sure if this will aid the cycling process to the extent of it being complete before flooding your tank & running your filters...


----------



## Zeus. (10 Oct 2016)

Manisha said:


> Very challenging setup you have planned with both front & back being viewed.
> 
> http://www.ukaps.org/forum/threads/the-soil-substrate-or-dirted-planted-tank-a-how-to-guide.18943/ This is a helpful guide in the tutorials section on choosing a substrate.
> 
> ...



already read the thread and pm Tim  before I started post - great thread.

Lots of choices but I like to understand why people are making the choices not just use product 'X' or do 'Y' hence I was questioning which substrate to go for and not just using ADA AS because everyone else does.

But been think about it all day and Why not just use non bio degradable Cat litter. Just had a good read around about cat litter then read *How to Mineralize Soil Substrates?* and it all makes sense why I should choose ADA AS

Shame I missed out on the 20% off for 24hrs at The Green Machine 



Manisha said:


> I haven't used DSM but it is very success for establishing root structures & attaching mosses to hardscape although I'm not sure if this will aid the cycling process to the extent of it being complete before flooding your tank & running your filters...



Read around quite a bit on DSM and even T. Barr gives it the thumbs up. The Cycling may not be complete but well on its way no mess about doing 2-3 50% water changes a week, Plus no algae blooms. leaf may have adapted to being air born but soon sort themselves out.


----------



## Manisha (11 Oct 2016)

If you do decide to go with TGM, they do have sales on from time to time ( I got my Amazonia from them with a 20% discount in March) & they'be had a few since... so you may get lucky?

That's cool, you've given yourself the best start with researching well & cetainly dry start has its advantages with reducing the risk of algae & DAILY water changes in a large tank  Though was under the impression you may still need a few big changes when you first flood as there still may be some leeching from the soil.

Looking forward to updates - sounds like an epic project


----------



## Zeus. (11 Oct 2016)

Manisha said:


> If you do decide to go with TGM, they do have sales on from time to time ( I got my Amazonia from them with a 20% discount in March) & they'be had a few since... so you may get lucky?
> 
> That's cool, you've given yourself the best start with researching well & cetainly dry start has its advantages with reducing the risk of algae & DAILY water changes in a large tank  Though was under the impression you may still need a few big changes when you first flood as there still may be some leeching from the soil.



Thanks for the TGM tip will hold off on order as will be needing quite a few bags. Reading lots and lots there is just so much to take in   The tank should be in in couple of weeks. Think my first scape will be a Xmas scene with polystyrene balls for snow and a few snowmen few rocks and wood flashing lights and devoid of water, I'm just not ready yet !



Manisha said:


> Looking forward to updates - sounds like an epic project



Thanks - hopefully not EPIC FAIL


----------



## Manisha (25 Oct 2016)

Hi Zeus, checking my emails & got a green machine notification "20% off everything"  If you are still wanting to get your ADA Amazonia? Just use voucher code *20FORME *


----------



## kadoxu (25 Oct 2016)

Manisha said:


> Hi Zeus, checking my emails & got a green machine notification "20% off everything"  If you are still wanting to get your ADA Amazonia? Just use voucher code *20FORME *


That's how I got mine... and a new aquarium... and a few more things!


----------



## Zeus. (25 Oct 2016)

Cheers m8  going down to TGM on 17 November might send email to see if I can use it on visit 

Working on 'Eco High Tank' theory ATM


----------



## kadoxu (26 Oct 2016)

This one is only available until the end of the month... bu they tend to have a 20% rather regularly, from what I've seen is the past few weeks.

I don't know if you'll be able to use it on the store... maybe you'll be lucky!


----------



## Zeus. (26 Oct 2016)

Sent email no replay yet, but need to see the rocks and wood and hand pick them so if they dont let me use the offer too bad , can always order the ADA AS over net


----------



## Manisha (27 Oct 2016)

I had a quick look (as hope to buy more san sui stone soon) & as Kadoxu said that code does seem to be only valid this month  Could you make a trip earlier? I got my scape & AS from them & as I'm in Northern Ireland couldn't pop into the shop but found phoning them the best way ordering. As you can explain your tank dimensions & what you would like? I found them really great with this aspect of setting up my tank ☺ I'd probably risk ordering everything at the 20% off price now then if any pieces are unsuitable exchange on the 17 November - Hardscape for a big tank adds up!


----------



## Zeus. (27 Oct 2016)

Manisha said:


> I'd probably risk ordering everything at the 20% off price now then if any pieces are unsuitable exchange on the 17 November - Hardscape for a big tank adds up!



Great idea "BATMAN'


----------



## Zeus. (28 Oct 2016)

Just phoned TGM and sorted VERY VERY HAPPY


----------



## Zeus. (30 Oct 2016)

re- *Controlling CO2 levels efficiency 

ordered Energenie LAN Power Management System £65 *


----------



## Zeus. (30 Oct 2016)

Cancelled order * Energenie LAN Power Management System*

read this
How to use a PLC to control your fish tank very tempting indeed  auto dosser as well , just bit of DIY


----------



## Zeus. (5 Nov 2016)

So been working with the PLC demo program– wow its F#####g Amazing, this baby will make the “Zeus Eco Magatech Climate Complete” . It’s only on the demo software ATM but working in simulation mode. With “STD mode”, “WC mode”, “Holiday mode” and my favourite “Zeus Mode” that’s “God mode”or “Crazy Dog Mode” OFC.

You can switch them over at the press of a button, and I think remotely- Very cool

So even if “Zeus mode” is a complete failure, press of one button and all changes on the fly back to STD Mode

*“STD mode”* pretty much the standard timings for lighting, CO2 control, filters pumps heaters etc

*“WC mode”* well turns everything off except the lights

*“Holiday mode”* cuts back on photoperiod, auto dosing etc

*“Zeus mode”* Filter (2000L/H) on 24/7, trickle CO2 on for photoperiod plus CO2 Booster period, Independent loop Ehiem 3000+ on whilst reaching idea CO2 levels, with CO2 booster on- then CO2 booster off, switching Ehiem 3000+ on for say 5mins every hour without CO2 booster. Skimmer/powerhead on night period only. Heaters off during CO2 booster period.


Addition features

Auto dosser OFC which reduces dose during Holiday period

“Moonlight pass over period” Yep I have four kessils can control the output levels with the PLC (many thanks the ‘ian_m’ on here – who did the program for me ) but at a hardware of cost of £100+ for the PLC extension module. But can use the PLC by itself without the PLC extension module and with the light level output being controlled by the kessil controller (I already have) then have the PLC have one light on at a time for extended viewing (say for 2hrs)- do like this idea

“Variable temp control” Completely over the top or is it! Basically read quite a few times about heaters getting stuck on. So 'if 'I go for and industrial temp sensor/monitoring via PLC (£150) the temp regulators on heaters are redundant, as the PLC will be controlling them with industrial reliability. So why not have the day temp slightly higher then night temp as well.

Thinking of getting pH probe to get the CO2 levels right, log times on PLC then when happy with settings etc Take pH probe off

Tank comes Tuesday


----------



## Zeus. (9 Oct 2016)

Hi all

Since starting this 'Journal' as a complete Newbie, I have been given the great Honour of it becoming a Featured Journal. I have/will be working on trying to get as much detail down as possible by adding historical content and getting some better Pics, without removing the historical note of the journey. Was is missing is all the help I have received help from many UKAPS members and Moderators via PMs along the way which has made this tank possible. Plus the many hours of reading post/threads 

Thanks Guys  its your friendly help and content thats made it all possible and great fun along the way 

_________________________________________________________________________________

The Journey

*Me*

The last tank I owned was over 20 years ago 500 litre. But things have moved so so I can safely say my status is novice.

Why 'Olympus is Calling' nothing to do with the design really but I would like to think I will end up with 'Natural beauty' Olympus relates to my AKA for gaming 'Zeus' and then one off my E-mails 'zeus@mountolympus.....' yep but cheesy but it was done a long time ago 

Ten weeks ago I wasn't even thing about a tank. But from the comment of the wife of a fish tank would look good in the lounge and my son getting into aquascaping. The snow ball is rolling and gather momentum. The tank is ordered and some hardware and I fell like I've jumped into the very deep end of the pool and theres a strong current and I'm not a good swimmer.

So please feel free to criticise me and I would appropriate any input or thoughts you may have. Yes in gaming terms I'm the 'Noobie'

*Budjet -* don't really have one but Dont mind paying for quality more than happy to make/mod. Hate paying over the odds for BS


*The Tank *

The tank will be used as a room divider with short side against wall - just to make it more of a challenge

Being used as room divider so will be seeing it front back and side.
Size 60" x 24" x 24" 109 UK gallons (496 Litre)
Optiwhite front back and side.
Cabinet style - Scandinavian with hood - hood can be used open hood or closed depending on lights used

*Filter *-

Fluval FX6  output 2130LPH-  With course and medium STD sponges and 800grams of Biohome Ultimate
Eheim compact 3000+ for separate loop output 3000LPH
Maxspect twin Gyre XF230 and Gyre Advanced Controller planed for upgrade in sept 2018 on release of new model -output 16,000-18,000 LPH
*Filter Output*


- Twin Spraybars with the main upper from FX6 one having 4.0mm x23 holes and 3.5mm x4holes and the opposite end low in tank to help keep a Gyre effect of turnover

*Lights* -

T5 24w four.
Four kessil A160we tuna sun with controller. plus dimming via PLC and Kessil controller, kessils 20cm above water level.
Tank has different light intensity zones
*Moonlight Passover*

*Heaters* -

Hydor ETH External Thermal Heater x2
*CO2 -*

Ultimate Complete Aquarium CO2 System for plated tank up to 500L with twin 12V DC CO2 Solenoid Valves and Precision Needle Valve
Duel CO2 injection with twin *APS EF2 CO2 reactors and Pro Flora Inline difusors*
Latest UP High Precision pH Controller for Planted Tank - With pH Electrode - Used Via PLC to get Fast 1.0+pH drop in less than 1hr with the use of twin injection.
6.5Kg CO2 cylinder Last about 30 days
*Hanna pH Probe HI-98129*

*Water *Tap

*Substrate*

ADA Aquasiol
*Fertilizer *

EI salts 100% - Use Rotala butterfly for stock solution plus epsom salts for Mg
Liquid Carbon
*Macro,Micro Liquid Carbon  PLC Auto doser*

*PLC *(Programmable Logic Controller)

Lights Auto dosing CO2 temp etc -*How to use a PLC to control your fish tank.* Cheers Ian without your help a PLC might never of happen 
*Flora*


Eleocharis acicularis 'mini' - carpet
Lilaeopsis brasiliensis 'micro swords' - carpet
Helanthium tenellum 'Brown' - carpet
Monti Carlo - Little in carpet here and there
Alternanthera reineckii 'Mini' - removed
Anubias nana
Bucephalandra 'wavy green'
Cryptocoryne parva
Cryptocoryne balanase - removed
Cryptocoryne petchi
Cryptocoryne wendti- removed but a few come though
Cyperus helferi - removed - algae magnet
Pogostemon helferi
Fissidens fontanus
Hydrocotyle tripartita
Hygrophila pinnatifida
Hygrophila “Araguaia”
Microsorum pteropus 'narrow' - removed but little still in tank
Microsorum pteropus 'Trident'
Juncus repens - removed
Hydrocotyle verticillata
Lindernia rotundifolia
Rotala H'RA
Bolbitis Heuelotii
Pearl Weed
Ceratopteris thalictroides
Ricca Moss : love and hate this stuff - looks great but spreads in carpet PITA to get out/control
Blyxa Japonica
*Clean up crew*

Amanos x60+
RCS x200+++++
Theodoxus Fluviatilis - Freshwater breeding nerite x30 - no luck
Ramshorn Snails 
Pest snails 
Ottos x5
Tiger Ottos x2
SAE x3
Zeus

(thanks to the guys at AquaScaping World Forum esp ShadowMac who have help guided me in the right direction in the very early months )

----------------------------------------------------------------
Latest Vid of Olympus



Place for Pics - overview
1/7/18





29/1/18



21/5/17


Night



Daytime

Feb 2017 Just flooded




15/12/16 DSM start




8 Dec 2016 - hardscape


----------



## Zeus. (9 Oct 2016)

Pumping update 10/2/18

_[QUOTE="ShadowMac, Via AquaScapingWorld]The purpose of flow is to diffuse the CO2 and nutrients. It is_ _also to ensure detritus does not collect, break the leaf barrier so leaves can absorb nutrients/CO2, and eliminate dead spots. You would be surprised how much flow is needed to accomplish this._

_If you run your filters in series (provided that is doable) you solve the lack of biomedia with one filter, but do not add flow to the system. The flow rates do not add up, you just get the max flow of whatever those filters are rated at, which is around 500 gph...not enough. You could run an independent loop for CO2 with a strong pump through a cerges reactor to make up for the flow and create a reliable CO2 system. I prefer reactors on an independent loop because it is then not subject to the variations in flow from canister filters over time. Running the filters separately will move double the amount of water. Putting the intake across from the outlet isn't usually done because you then eliminate good laminar flow._

_http://aquascapingpodcast.com/episode12_

_Don't underestimate the value of good flow combined with a simple in tank glass diffuser. I think people often overcompensate for a lack of flow with over doing CO2.[/QUOTE]_

:notworthy:

Well even before I read your post I understood why we need the flow 'Mass diffusivity' OFC  Had a read around at dinner time at work
it all makes sense why you quote 10x flow for aquascaping, difusion in  water is of the order 10000 slower than air ie very slow, and this will be componded by a big tank with irregular flow due to hardscaping.
So me thinks might need a powerhead or two for this tank. Handy to have one ready at filling just in case flow not enough or dead spot.
I do like to understand why something is done and the physics/chemistry/biology/maths behind it rather than doing it.


----------



## Zeus. (9 Oct 2016)

Re-guarding using the Hybrid-Energy Approach, I have been advised that the Peat will cause a drop in the pH, but seeing I have very hard water I do not think this is a big issue as long as I choose my plants carefully ( easy to medium) but would appreciate some feedback from the low-energy aficionados please 

Thinking of going for a DSM start too - seems to make a lot of sense to get plants rooted and the cycling done before adding the water

Thinking 
*Irish Moss Peat 100L by Westland*
*20L WESTLAND AQUATIC COMPOST*
Plus some grit
Plus gravel 3mm to suit scape


----------



## kadoxu (9 Oct 2016)

Zeus. said:


> *Fertilizer - *yes dependant on substrate approach


You may want to rethink this... adding CO2, 3 or 4 kessil lights and no ferts... plants will die. Aquatic plants absorb a lot of nutrients from the leaves, hence the need for water fertilizers. 
Do some research on the EI regime here on the forum. And my advice would be to go for Dry Salts.


----------



## Zeus. (10 Oct 2016)

kadoxu said:


> You may want to rethink this... adding CO2, 3 or 4 kessil lights and no ferts... plants will die. Aquatic plants absorb a lot of nutrients from the leaves, hence the need for water fertilizers.
> Do some research on the EI regime here on the forum. And my advice would be to go for Dry Salts.



Thanks for the reply kadoxu

Do plan to use ferts but to what level yet to decide which depends on which substrate I go for, using the dry salts does seem to be the cheapest way too 

Zeus


----------



## Manisha (10 Oct 2016)

Very challenging setup you have planned with both front & back being viewed.

http://www.ukaps.org/forum/threads/the-soil-substrate-or-dirted-planted-tank-a-how-to-guide.18943/ This is a helpful guide in the tutorials section on choosing a substrate.

I'm new to the hobby & run mostly low tech tanks & find you can run a successful balanced tank this way ☺

I haven't used DSM but it is very success for establishing root structures & attaching mosses to hardscape although I'm not sure if this will aid the cycling process to the extent of it being complete before flooding your tank & running your filters...


----------



## Zeus. (10 Oct 2016)

Manisha said:


> Very challenging setup you have planned with both front & back being viewed.
> 
> http://www.ukaps.org/forum/threads/the-soil-substrate-or-dirted-planted-tank-a-how-to-guide.18943/ This is a helpful guide in the tutorials section on choosing a substrate.
> 
> ...



already read the thread and pm Tim  before I started post - great thread.

Lots of choices but I like to understand why people are making the choices not just use product 'X' or do 'Y' hence I was questioning which substrate to go for and not just using ADA AS because everyone else does.

But been think about it all day and Why not just use non bio degradable Cat litter. Just had a good read around about cat litter then read *How to Mineralize Soil Substrates?* and it all makes sense why I should choose ADA AS

Shame I missed out on the 20% off for 24hrs at The Green Machine 



Manisha said:


> I haven't used DSM but it is very success for establishing root structures & attaching mosses to hardscape although I'm not sure if this will aid the cycling process to the extent of it being complete before flooding your tank & running your filters...



Read around quite a bit on DSM and even T. Barr gives it the thumbs up. The Cycling may not be complete but well on its way no mess about doing 2-3 50% water changes a week, Plus no algae blooms. leaf may have adapted to being air born but soon sort themselves out.


----------



## Manisha (11 Oct 2016)

If you do decide to go with TGM, they do have sales on from time to time ( I got my Amazonia from them with a 20% discount in March) & they'be had a few since... so you may get lucky?

That's cool, you've given yourself the best start with researching well & cetainly dry start has its advantages with reducing the risk of algae & DAILY water changes in a large tank  Though was under the impression you may still need a few big changes when you first flood as there still may be some leeching from the soil.

Looking forward to updates - sounds like an epic project


----------



## Zeus. (11 Oct 2016)

Manisha said:


> If you do decide to go with TGM, they do have sales on from time to time ( I got my Amazonia from them with a 20% discount in March) & they'be had a few since... so you may get lucky?
> 
> That's cool, you've given yourself the best start with researching well & cetainly dry start has its advantages with reducing the risk of algae & DAILY water changes in a large tank  Though was under the impression you may still need a few big changes when you first flood as there still may be some leeching from the soil.



Thanks for the TGM tip will hold off on order as will be needing quite a few bags. Reading lots and lots there is just so much to take in   The tank should be in in couple of weeks. Think my first scape will be a Xmas scene with polystyrene balls for snow and a few snowmen few rocks and wood flashing lights and devoid of water, I'm just not ready yet !



Manisha said:


> Looking forward to updates - sounds like an epic project



Thanks - hopefully not EPIC FAIL


----------



## Manisha (25 Oct 2016)

Hi Zeus, checking my emails & got a green machine notification "20% off everything"  If you are still wanting to get your ADA Amazonia? Just use voucher code *20FORME *


----------



## kadoxu (25 Oct 2016)

Manisha said:


> Hi Zeus, checking my emails & got a green machine notification "20% off everything"  If you are still wanting to get your ADA Amazonia? Just use voucher code *20FORME *


That's how I got mine... and a new aquarium... and a few more things!


----------



## Zeus. (25 Oct 2016)

Cheers m8  going down to TGM on 17 November might send email to see if I can use it on visit 

Working on 'Eco High Tank' theory ATM


----------



## kadoxu (26 Oct 2016)

This one is only available until the end of the month... bu they tend to have a 20% rather regularly, from what I've seen is the past few weeks.

I don't know if you'll be able to use it on the store... maybe you'll be lucky!


----------



## Zeus. (26 Oct 2016)

Sent email no replay yet, but need to see the rocks and wood and hand pick them so if they dont let me use the offer too bad , can always order the ADA AS over net


----------



## Manisha (27 Oct 2016)

I had a quick look (as hope to buy more san sui stone soon) & as Kadoxu said that code does seem to be only valid this month  Could you make a trip earlier? I got my scape & AS from them & as I'm in Northern Ireland couldn't pop into the shop but found phoning them the best way ordering. As you can explain your tank dimensions & what you would like? I found them really great with this aspect of setting up my tank ☺ I'd probably risk ordering everything at the 20% off price now then if any pieces are unsuitable exchange on the 17 November - Hardscape for a big tank adds up!


----------



## Zeus. (27 Oct 2016)

Manisha said:


> I'd probably risk ordering everything at the 20% off price now then if any pieces are unsuitable exchange on the 17 November - Hardscape for a big tank adds up!



Great idea "BATMAN'


----------



## Zeus. (28 Oct 2016)

Just phoned TGM and sorted VERY VERY HAPPY


----------



## Zeus. (30 Oct 2016)

re- *Controlling CO2 levels efficiency 

ordered Energenie LAN Power Management System £65 *


----------



## Zeus. (30 Oct 2016)

Cancelled order * Energenie LAN Power Management System*

read this
How to use a PLC to control your fish tank very tempting indeed  auto dosser as well , just bit of DIY


----------



## Zeus. (5 Nov 2016)

So been working with the PLC demo program– wow its F#####g Amazing, this baby will make the “Zeus Eco Magatech Climate Complete” . It’s only on the demo software ATM but working in simulation mode. With “STD mode”, “WC mode”, “Holiday mode” and my favourite “Zeus Mode” that’s “God mode”or “Crazy Dog Mode” OFC.

You can switch them over at the press of a button, and I think remotely- Very cool

So even if “Zeus mode” is a complete failure, press of one button and all changes on the fly back to STD Mode

*“STD mode”* pretty much the standard timings for lighting, CO2 control, filters pumps heaters etc

*“WC mode”* well turns everything off except the lights

*“Holiday mode”* cuts back on photoperiod, auto dosing etc

*“Zeus mode”* Filter (2000L/H) on 24/7, trickle CO2 on for photoperiod plus CO2 Booster period, Independent loop Ehiem 3000+ on whilst reaching idea CO2 levels, with CO2 booster on- then CO2 booster off, switching Ehiem 3000+ on for say 5mins every hour without CO2 booster. Skimmer/powerhead on night period only. Heaters off during CO2 booster period.


Addition features

Auto dosser OFC which reduces dose during Holiday period

“Moonlight pass over period” Yep I have four kessils can control the output levels with the PLC (many thanks the ‘ian_m’ on here – who did the program for me ) but at a hardware of cost of £100+ for the PLC extension module. But can use the PLC by itself without the PLC extension module and with the light level output being controlled by the kessil controller (I already have) then have the PLC have one light on at a time for extended viewing (say for 2hrs)- do like this idea

“Variable temp control” Completely over the top or is it! Basically read quite a few times about heaters getting stuck on. So 'if 'I go for and industrial temp sensor/monitoring via PLC (£150) the temp regulators on heaters are redundant, as the PLC will be controlling them with industrial reliability. So why not have the day temp slightly higher then night temp as well.

Thinking of getting pH probe to get the CO2 levels right, log times on PLC then when happy with settings etc Take pH probe off

Tank comes Tuesday


----------



## Zeus. (9 Oct 2016)

Hi all

Since starting this 'Journal' as a complete Newbie, I have been given the great Honour of it becoming a Featured Journal. I have/will be working on trying to get as much detail down as possible by adding historical content and getting some better Pics, without removing the historical note of the journey. Was is missing is all the help I have received help from many UKAPS members and Moderators via PMs along the way which has made this tank possible. Plus the many hours of reading post/threads 

Thanks Guys  its your friendly help and content thats made it all possible and great fun along the way 

_________________________________________________________________________________

The Journey

*Me*

The last tank I owned was over 20 years ago 500 litre. But things have moved so so I can safely say my status is novice.

Why 'Olympus is Calling' nothing to do with the design really but I would like to think I will end up with 'Natural beauty' Olympus relates to my AKA for gaming 'Zeus' and then one off my E-mails 'zeus@mountolympus.....' yep but cheesy but it was done a long time ago 

Ten weeks ago I wasn't even thing about a tank. But from the comment of the wife of a fish tank would look good in the lounge and my son getting into aquascaping. The snow ball is rolling and gather momentum. The tank is ordered and some hardware and I fell like I've jumped into the very deep end of the pool and theres a strong current and I'm not a good swimmer.

So please feel free to criticise me and I would appropriate any input or thoughts you may have. Yes in gaming terms I'm the 'Noobie'

*Budjet -* don't really have one but Dont mind paying for quality more than happy to make/mod. Hate paying over the odds for BS


*The Tank *

The tank will be used as a room divider with short side against wall - just to make it more of a challenge

Being used as room divider so will be seeing it front back and side.
Size 60" x 24" x 24" 109 UK gallons (496 Litre)
Optiwhite front back and side.
Cabinet style - Scandinavian with hood - hood can be used open hood or closed depending on lights used

*Filter *-

Fluval FX6  output 2130LPH-  With course and medium STD sponges and 800grams of Biohome Ultimate
Eheim compact 3000+ for separate loop output 3000LPH
Maxspect twin Gyre XF230 and Gyre Advanced Controller planed for upgrade in sept 2018 on release of new model -output 16,000-18,000 LPH
*Filter Output*


- Twin Spraybars with the main upper from FX6 one having 4.0mm x23 holes and 3.5mm x4holes and the opposite end low in tank to help keep a Gyre effect of turnover

*Lights* -

T5 24w four.
Four kessil A160we tuna sun with controller. plus dimming via PLC and Kessil controller, kessils 20cm above water level.
Tank has different light intensity zones
*Moonlight Passover*

*Heaters* -

Hydor ETH External Thermal Heater x2
*CO2 -*

Ultimate Complete Aquarium CO2 System for plated tank up to 500L with twin 12V DC CO2 Solenoid Valves and Precision Needle Valve
Duel CO2 injection with twin *APS EF2 CO2 reactors and Pro Flora Inline difusors*
Latest UP High Precision pH Controller for Planted Tank - With pH Electrode - Used Via PLC to get Fast 1.0+pH drop in less than 1hr with the use of twin injection.
6.5Kg CO2 cylinder Last about 30 days
*Hanna pH Probe HI-98129*

*Water *Tap

*Substrate*

ADA Aquasiol
*Fertilizer *

EI salts 100% - Use Rotala butterfly for stock solution plus epsom salts for Mg
Liquid Carbon
*Macro,Micro Liquid Carbon  PLC Auto doser*

*PLC *(Programmable Logic Controller)

Lights Auto dosing CO2 temp etc -*How to use a PLC to control your fish tank.* Cheers Ian without your help a PLC might never of happen 
*Flora*


Eleocharis acicularis 'mini' - carpet
Lilaeopsis brasiliensis 'micro swords' - carpet
Helanthium tenellum 'Brown' - carpet
Monti Carlo - Little in carpet here and there
Alternanthera reineckii 'Mini' - removed
Anubias nana
Bucephalandra 'wavy green'
Cryptocoryne parva
Cryptocoryne balanase - removed
Cryptocoryne petchi
Cryptocoryne wendti- removed but a few come though
Cyperus helferi - removed - algae magnet
Pogostemon helferi
Fissidens fontanus
Hydrocotyle tripartita
Hygrophila pinnatifida
Hygrophila “Araguaia”
Microsorum pteropus 'narrow' - removed but little still in tank
Microsorum pteropus 'Trident'
Juncus repens - removed
Hydrocotyle verticillata
Lindernia rotundifolia
Rotala H'RA
Bolbitis Heuelotii
Pearl Weed
Ceratopteris thalictroides
Ricca Moss : love and hate this stuff - looks great but spreads in carpet PITA to get out/control
Blyxa Japonica
*Clean up crew*

Amanos x60+
RCS x200+++++
Theodoxus Fluviatilis - Freshwater breeding nerite x30 - no luck
Ramshorn Snails 
Pest snails 
Ottos x5
Tiger Ottos x2
SAE x3
Zeus

(thanks to the guys at AquaScaping World Forum esp ShadowMac who have help guided me in the right direction in the very early months )

----------------------------------------------------------------
Latest Vid of Olympus



Place for Pics - overview
1/7/18





29/1/18



21/5/17


Night



Daytime

Feb 2017 Just flooded




15/12/16 DSM start




8 Dec 2016 - hardscape


----------



## Zeus. (9 Oct 2016)

Pumping update 10/2/18

_[QUOTE="ShadowMac, Via AquaScapingWorld]The purpose of flow is to diffuse the CO2 and nutrients. It is_ _also to ensure detritus does not collect, break the leaf barrier so leaves can absorb nutrients/CO2, and eliminate dead spots. You would be surprised how much flow is needed to accomplish this._

_If you run your filters in series (provided that is doable) you solve the lack of biomedia with one filter, but do not add flow to the system. The flow rates do not add up, you just get the max flow of whatever those filters are rated at, which is around 500 gph...not enough. You could run an independent loop for CO2 with a strong pump through a cerges reactor to make up for the flow and create a reliable CO2 system. I prefer reactors on an independent loop because it is then not subject to the variations in flow from canister filters over time. Running the filters separately will move double the amount of water. Putting the intake across from the outlet isn't usually done because you then eliminate good laminar flow._

_http://aquascapingpodcast.com/episode12_

_Don't underestimate the value of good flow combined with a simple in tank glass diffuser. I think people often overcompensate for a lack of flow with over doing CO2.[/QUOTE]_

:notworthy:

Well even before I read your post I understood why we need the flow 'Mass diffusivity' OFC  Had a read around at dinner time at work
it all makes sense why you quote 10x flow for aquascaping, difusion in  water is of the order 10000 slower than air ie very slow, and this will be componded by a big tank with irregular flow due to hardscaping.
So me thinks might need a powerhead or two for this tank. Handy to have one ready at filling just in case flow not enough or dead spot.
I do like to understand why something is done and the physics/chemistry/biology/maths behind it rather than doing it.


----------



## Zeus. (9 Oct 2016)

Re-guarding using the Hybrid-Energy Approach, I have been advised that the Peat will cause a drop in the pH, but seeing I have very hard water I do not think this is a big issue as long as I choose my plants carefully ( easy to medium) but would appreciate some feedback from the low-energy aficionados please 

Thinking of going for a DSM start too - seems to make a lot of sense to get plants rooted and the cycling done before adding the water

Thinking 
*Irish Moss Peat 100L by Westland*
*20L WESTLAND AQUATIC COMPOST*
Plus some grit
Plus gravel 3mm to suit scape


----------



## kadoxu (9 Oct 2016)

Zeus. said:


> *Fertilizer - *yes dependant on substrate approach


You may want to rethink this... adding CO2, 3 or 4 kessil lights and no ferts... plants will die. Aquatic plants absorb a lot of nutrients from the leaves, hence the need for water fertilizers. 
Do some research on the EI regime here on the forum. And my advice would be to go for Dry Salts.


----------



## Zeus. (10 Oct 2016)

kadoxu said:


> You may want to rethink this... adding CO2, 3 or 4 kessil lights and no ferts... plants will die. Aquatic plants absorb a lot of nutrients from the leaves, hence the need for water fertilizers.
> Do some research on the EI regime here on the forum. And my advice would be to go for Dry Salts.



Thanks for the reply kadoxu

Do plan to use ferts but to what level yet to decide which depends on which substrate I go for, using the dry salts does seem to be the cheapest way too 

Zeus


----------



## Manisha (10 Oct 2016)

Very challenging setup you have planned with both front & back being viewed.

http://www.ukaps.org/forum/threads/the-soil-substrate-or-dirted-planted-tank-a-how-to-guide.18943/ This is a helpful guide in the tutorials section on choosing a substrate.

I'm new to the hobby & run mostly low tech tanks & find you can run a successful balanced tank this way ☺

I haven't used DSM but it is very success for establishing root structures & attaching mosses to hardscape although I'm not sure if this will aid the cycling process to the extent of it being complete before flooding your tank & running your filters...


----------



## Zeus. (10 Oct 2016)

Manisha said:


> Very challenging setup you have planned with both front & back being viewed.
> 
> http://www.ukaps.org/forum/threads/the-soil-substrate-or-dirted-planted-tank-a-how-to-guide.18943/ This is a helpful guide in the tutorials section on choosing a substrate.
> 
> ...



already read the thread and pm Tim  before I started post - great thread.

Lots of choices but I like to understand why people are making the choices not just use product 'X' or do 'Y' hence I was questioning which substrate to go for and not just using ADA AS because everyone else does.

But been think about it all day and Why not just use non bio degradable Cat litter. Just had a good read around about cat litter then read *How to Mineralize Soil Substrates?* and it all makes sense why I should choose ADA AS

Shame I missed out on the 20% off for 24hrs at The Green Machine 



Manisha said:


> I haven't used DSM but it is very success for establishing root structures & attaching mosses to hardscape although I'm not sure if this will aid the cycling process to the extent of it being complete before flooding your tank & running your filters...



Read around quite a bit on DSM and even T. Barr gives it the thumbs up. The Cycling may not be complete but well on its way no mess about doing 2-3 50% water changes a week, Plus no algae blooms. leaf may have adapted to being air born but soon sort themselves out.


----------



## Manisha (11 Oct 2016)

If you do decide to go with TGM, they do have sales on from time to time ( I got my Amazonia from them with a 20% discount in March) & they'be had a few since... so you may get lucky?

That's cool, you've given yourself the best start with researching well & cetainly dry start has its advantages with reducing the risk of algae & DAILY water changes in a large tank  Though was under the impression you may still need a few big changes when you first flood as there still may be some leeching from the soil.

Looking forward to updates - sounds like an epic project


----------



## Zeus. (11 Oct 2016)

Manisha said:


> If you do decide to go with TGM, they do have sales on from time to time ( I got my Amazonia from them with a 20% discount in March) & they'be had a few since... so you may get lucky?
> 
> That's cool, you've given yourself the best start with researching well & cetainly dry start has its advantages with reducing the risk of algae & DAILY water changes in a large tank  Though was under the impression you may still need a few big changes when you first flood as there still may be some leeching from the soil.



Thanks for the TGM tip will hold off on order as will be needing quite a few bags. Reading lots and lots there is just so much to take in   The tank should be in in couple of weeks. Think my first scape will be a Xmas scene with polystyrene balls for snow and a few snowmen few rocks and wood flashing lights and devoid of water, I'm just not ready yet !



Manisha said:


> Looking forward to updates - sounds like an epic project



Thanks - hopefully not EPIC FAIL


----------



## Manisha (25 Oct 2016)

Hi Zeus, checking my emails & got a green machine notification "20% off everything"  If you are still wanting to get your ADA Amazonia? Just use voucher code *20FORME *


----------



## kadoxu (25 Oct 2016)

Manisha said:


> Hi Zeus, checking my emails & got a green machine notification "20% off everything"  If you are still wanting to get your ADA Amazonia? Just use voucher code *20FORME *


That's how I got mine... and a new aquarium... and a few more things!


----------



## Zeus. (25 Oct 2016)

Cheers m8  going down to TGM on 17 November might send email to see if I can use it on visit 

Working on 'Eco High Tank' theory ATM


----------



## kadoxu (26 Oct 2016)

This one is only available until the end of the month... bu they tend to have a 20% rather regularly, from what I've seen is the past few weeks.

I don't know if you'll be able to use it on the store... maybe you'll be lucky!


----------



## Zeus. (26 Oct 2016)

Sent email no replay yet, but need to see the rocks and wood and hand pick them so if they dont let me use the offer too bad , can always order the ADA AS over net


----------



## Manisha (27 Oct 2016)

I had a quick look (as hope to buy more san sui stone soon) & as Kadoxu said that code does seem to be only valid this month  Could you make a trip earlier? I got my scape & AS from them & as I'm in Northern Ireland couldn't pop into the shop but found phoning them the best way ordering. As you can explain your tank dimensions & what you would like? I found them really great with this aspect of setting up my tank ☺ I'd probably risk ordering everything at the 20% off price now then if any pieces are unsuitable exchange on the 17 November - Hardscape for a big tank adds up!


----------



## Zeus. (27 Oct 2016)

Manisha said:


> I'd probably risk ordering everything at the 20% off price now then if any pieces are unsuitable exchange on the 17 November - Hardscape for a big tank adds up!



Great idea "BATMAN'


----------



## Zeus. (28 Oct 2016)

Just phoned TGM and sorted VERY VERY HAPPY


----------



## Zeus. (30 Oct 2016)

re- *Controlling CO2 levels efficiency 

ordered Energenie LAN Power Management System £65 *


----------



## Zeus. (30 Oct 2016)

Cancelled order * Energenie LAN Power Management System*

read this
How to use a PLC to control your fish tank very tempting indeed  auto dosser as well , just bit of DIY


----------



## Zeus. (5 Nov 2016)

So been working with the PLC demo program– wow its F#####g Amazing, this baby will make the “Zeus Eco Magatech Climate Complete” . It’s only on the demo software ATM but working in simulation mode. With “STD mode”, “WC mode”, “Holiday mode” and my favourite “Zeus Mode” that’s “God mode”or “Crazy Dog Mode” OFC.

You can switch them over at the press of a button, and I think remotely- Very cool

So even if “Zeus mode” is a complete failure, press of one button and all changes on the fly back to STD Mode

*“STD mode”* pretty much the standard timings for lighting, CO2 control, filters pumps heaters etc

*“WC mode”* well turns everything off except the lights

*“Holiday mode”* cuts back on photoperiod, auto dosing etc

*“Zeus mode”* Filter (2000L/H) on 24/7, trickle CO2 on for photoperiod plus CO2 Booster period, Independent loop Ehiem 3000+ on whilst reaching idea CO2 levels, with CO2 booster on- then CO2 booster off, switching Ehiem 3000+ on for say 5mins every hour without CO2 booster. Skimmer/powerhead on night period only. Heaters off during CO2 booster period.


Addition features

Auto dosser OFC which reduces dose during Holiday period

“Moonlight pass over period” Yep I have four kessils can control the output levels with the PLC (many thanks the ‘ian_m’ on here – who did the program for me ) but at a hardware of cost of £100+ for the PLC extension module. But can use the PLC by itself without the PLC extension module and with the light level output being controlled by the kessil controller (I already have) then have the PLC have one light on at a time for extended viewing (say for 2hrs)- do like this idea

“Variable temp control” Completely over the top or is it! Basically read quite a few times about heaters getting stuck on. So 'if 'I go for and industrial temp sensor/monitoring via PLC (£150) the temp regulators on heaters are redundant, as the PLC will be controlling them with industrial reliability. So why not have the day temp slightly higher then night temp as well.

Thinking of getting pH probe to get the CO2 levels right, log times on PLC then when happy with settings etc Take pH probe off

Tank comes Tuesday


----------

